# Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear’s Thoughts & Findings)



## Bearcarver

*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear’s Thoughts & Findings)*

Before I start, I want to say the following are my findings & my opinions. Not all Smokers are alike, and not all people look at things the same way. Some may have success where I haven’t & some may have had problems where I haven’t. However after posting & reading many threads & posts about the MES smokers over the years, I believe many people will agree with much of my findings below. I’m hoping this information will help some of you when you have to decide which MES Smoker to purchase.

*Note:  How to tell which Generation is which:*
*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)*

*MES 30, Gen #1:*
Back about 6 years ago, I bought my first Masterbuilt Smoker. It was an MES 30 Gen #1, all black exterior, with the squared corner Digital control box on the top back of the smoker. It worked Great, and I loved it, except for the size. Most of the time I only cook for the two of us, but I didn’t like having to cut Rib Racks and Briskets in half, and I really hated only being able to smoke 7 pounds of my Bear Sticks at one time. 
The only trouble I ever had with that smoker was when one of the Digits on the control Read-out stopped working. By that time it was no longer in Warrantee, but Masterbuilt sent me a replacement control box, Free of charge. They said they wanted to look into it to see what the cause was. Other than that the only weakness this one had was the right side was nearly always hotter than the left side, and I had always said the top Vent should be in the left side of the top, instead of the right. I figured then that would balance the heat from right to left.
I ended up selling this smoker cheap ($50) to one of the guys who works for my Son, after getting my MES 40.

*MES 40, Gen #1:*
Then about 1 year later, I got my MES 40 Gen #1, all SS, with Remote Control & Glass window in the Door. This thing worked Great for 5 years, and I smoked an awful lot of Great tasting food with that Smoker, until the Heating Element connector corroded off. It was easily repaired with a new connector & a little solder. The only other problem I ever had with that smoker was the right side being hotter than the left side. I was able to level that left to right heat difference, by adding a piece of Aluminum in the bottom right side, above the heating element. I could raise & lower the left side of that sheet to push heat over toward the left, and I always said the top Vent should be in the top of the left side of the smoker instead of the right, and that would probably fix that heat balance. The main problem here is both the Heating element and the Top Vent are on the Right, so the heat wants to run straight up the right side, unless you use a deflector. This Smoker still works Great.

*MES 40 Gen #2:*
Then a few months after my Open-Heart Surgery, I was asked by Masterbuilt if I would be willing to test their new Smoker, if they would send one to me. They said there was mixed reviews on it, and since I was well versed on the Generation #1 Smoker, they would like me to test it out, and give them an honest review of it, comparing this Gen #2 to my old Gen #1. They would also like any suggestions as to what I would do to improve it, if anything. I agreed to do the testing, and it was delivered that week.
I put it together, and swapped positions with my Gen #1 on my Smoking Porch. It had a problem with the control, but I managed to get it up to temp, and did all kinds of tests, mainly for balance of heat from left to right, and some from different heights. After a few days of testing, I notified MB, and told them what I had found. They were going to send me a new controller, but I told them not to bother, because the heat differences were too much for me to want to use this Smoker, and I’ll just go back to using my Gen #1.
However I told them I would still give them my suggestions to improvements that could be made:

#1   Get rid of the slanted Drip Plate with the small water pan hanging from it.

#2   Replace that Drip Plate with a full width Water Pan, similar to what is in the Gen #1 Smoker.

#3   Remove the Top vent in the left side wall, and put a top vent like the Gen #1 has, but in the left side of the Top, instead of the Right. 

#4   Leave the door hinged on the left side the way the Gen #2 is, instead of the right side, like the Gen #1 is.
They thanked me for my testing, reporting back, and for the suggestions, and told me they would send me one of their new model, that would have some of my changes included in it. I wasn’t too sure that would ever happen, but sure enough, I got it a couple weeks ago.

*MES 40 Bluetooth, Gen # 2.5:*
So the one they sent me is the MES 40 Bluetooth “Elite”, all black with the Glass in the door. It has 6 racks in it instead of 4, and it’s without the legs. (Legs wouldn’t work good with my setup anyway)
Every one of the suggestions I made above is incorporated into this smoker, and it seems as though they have served their purpose. I did various tests, mostly temperature balance test, and I couldn’t believe the results. After recording 126 temperature readings overall, I can say that this one outperforms all others in the heat balance department by far, including my Gen #1. The initial over-run is easily eliminated in a very short time, and when I did the testing at my most used Temp of 230°, I found the MES digital read-out to be about 15° lower than my Maverick readings. That’s closer than my Kitchen oven was when I checked it, and I don’t find it a big deal to set my MES at 215° to get my meat to be Smoking in a Temp of 230°.
Now here’s the part I really like. After putting a Maverick Smoker Probe on both the Left & Right sides at the same time, I set the Temp to 215°, because I wanted an average of 230° on rack #3. In a very short time the heat stabilized, so that the MES Readout cycled from a low of 213° to a high of 217°. These temps come from the MES heat sensor, which is in the center of the back wall of the smoker. At this same time, the heat on the Left Side was cycling from a low of 228° to a high of 232°. And as hard as it is to believe, the right side was also cycling from a low of 228° to a high of 232°. After watching & recording it for hours at different Temps, I watched this cycling for about 20 minutes. Then tiring from the hours of watching & recording, I took an hour break, and went in the house to my recliner. Then after that hour, I went back out to see what it was doing, and it was still cycling with those exact same temperatures. I had seen enough to make this report, and this is the report I gave to Masterbuilt.
I couldn’t believe how this Smoker cycled from 228° to 232° for hours, making that average the 230° I wanted, and both sides were the same Temp without using a makeshift heat deflector to balance it out. IMHO, A heat cycle range of 4° is Amazing!!!
I did not hook-up to Bluetooth, because I don’t have anything to do it with, and I have no problem going out there to the smoker to make my settings & changes, and I like to check on how much smoke I’m getting at certain intervals anyway. However, my Son said he might have something I can use & he’ll install the App.

So those are my findings over 6 years of MES use.

Hoping this helps some of you,

Bear


----------



## pc farmer

Great review and should help a lot of people that are wanting a MES.


----------



## gary s

That is some super good information, You have taken the time to do the testing and write it down for everyone as well as help Masterbuilt make a better unit.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## mummel

You're the man Bear.  I would however include the startup temp issues we've all had with the MES 40 BT in your review.  Taking 2-3 hours to fully stabilize without babying the temps is a huge flaw IMO.


----------



## smokingearl

mummel said:


> You're the man Bear.  I would however include the startup temp issues we've all had with the MES 40 BT in your review.  Taking 2-3 hours to fully stabilize without babying the temps is a huge flaw IMO.


what startup temp issues are those? I don't have any, and I don't see Bear saying anything about any either.


----------



## mfreel

Bear, with regard to the MES 40 Bluetooth, any comments on the quality of the controls?  Anything other than temperature inside the box?


----------



## hank2000

Thinking about getting a new smoker. I'm sure it will be a a MES as I like the gen 1 30'' I have. Works well. But I need more room when I do bacon and sausage. Thanks bear for the review. I'm liking what I see with the gen 2.5.


----------



## mummel

MES 40 BT controls work well. Negatives = very limited Bluetooth range and temps only move in 5F increments (this kind of sucks if I'm trying to target a specific range on my Mav 733 and not have the alarm go off constantly). 

For example, I want to target temps of 215F to 235F (+- 10F of 225F), but my smoker is ranging from 211F to 235F. If I want to make sure I don't cook below 215F, then I have to cook at 239F on the top end. 

Also the temp startup issue = huge temp swings for first 2-3 hours due to the element heating the smoker after it turns off (as high as 290F if you set it to 225F on startup), and taking a while to heat back up after it kicks in again. Stable temps are only reached once the element cycles on and off for a few minutes at a time, not running for 20min and then turning off for 15min. This results in huge temp swings. Bear has a tutorial on how to manage this and its a good workaround. I was just saying that for the sake of a complete review, these flaws should be noted.


----------



## jillgadget

Let me start by saying I am a newby, so new that I am still researching models.  I narrowed it down to masterbuilt; however, I am overwhelmed by the numerous types sold out there and what would be best for me.  I missed the QVC special which was priced fantastic and included everything from stand, to glove, recipes racks etc.

Now... WOW! I loved your review.  I have been reading on this site for hours and days.  getting more and more frustrated on decision making.  It is a big purchase for me.  Your reviewed helped me to at least decide which model to go with... I think. :-)

Question:

1. I was thinking of getting the 30 not the 40. do you think the results would be similar to the 40 you talked about as far as equal heating etc..?

2.  I can get the BT version including stand at homedepot for $269. but have to buy cover, gloves, rib & chicken rack; amazon was $299. for NON-BT ( so I guess, based on your review the Gen 2) and comes with accessory pack (gloves, rib/chicken rack, & cover).  What I believe Iam reading in your review is the BT is more stable environment and worth the extra money even if I don't use the BT?

THANK YOU AGAIN for a fabulous review and help.  I'm dying to buy one soon  :-)

Any other suggestion?


----------



## mfreel

Mummel, can you comment some more on the temp swings?  Are you saying that if I want to start off with a cold smoker and then add heat that it gets too out of control?  Are you suggesting that the smoker preheat to stabilize the temp?

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## mummel

mfreel said:


> Mummel, can you comment some more on the temp swings?  Are you saying that if I want to start off with a cold smoker and then add heat that it gets too out of control?  Are you suggesting that the smoker preheat to stabilize the temp?
> 
> Thanks for the comments!


Here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/208552/avoid-temp-swings-in-mes-by-bear


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> You're the man Bear.  I would however include the startup temp issues we've all had with the MES 40 BT in your review.  Taking 2-3 hours to fully stabilize without babying the temps is a huge flaw IMO.


I think you're the only one I know that has had 2-3 hours to stabilize.

My Gen #1 was worse than this Gen 2.5, although using my method I could stabilize my Gen #1 to 230° (Plus and Minus about 6 Degrees) in about 15 to 20 minutes. (After it had gotten to 230°)

Here was my 275° Start-up TestÚ

Ambient Temp start at 60° up to 64° during this time.

The higher the setting the bigger the swings, but I'll give you what I got from my MES Read-out on my 275° start-up, *without touching the control setting at all after starting it:*

9:42---------------Set to 275° and start Smoker.

9:50---------------110°

9:55---------------160°

10:00-------------210°

10:06-------------250°

10:10-------------275°----Element shut off.

10:13-------------284°-----Coasted to this Peak.

10:17-------------274°----Element came on.

10:20-------------270°----Coasted to this Valley.

10:22-------------275°----Element shut off.

10:25-------------276°---Coasted to this Peak.

10:26-------------274°---Element on.

10:28-------------272°---Coast to this Valley.

10:30-------------275°---Element off.

Continued from here with cycles like the following:

On at 274°

Coast down to 272°

Off at 275°

Coast to276°

On at 274°

So there it took about a Half Hour to get from 60° to 275°, and within 12 Minutes it was stabilized to a total cycle of 4°.

And like I said this was without needing the Method I had to use to stabilize my Gen #1.

This Smoker is Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## smokingearl

That's about how my mes 40 bt does as well.


----------



## Bearcarver

JillGadget said:


> Let me start by saying I am a newby, so new that I am still researching models.  I narrowed it down to masterbuilt; however, I am overwhelmed by the numerous types sold out there and what would be best for me.  I missed the QVC special which was priced fantastic and included everything from stand, to glove, recipes racks etc.
> 
> Now... WOW! I loved your review.  I have been reading on this site for hours and days.  getting more and more frustrated on decision making.  It is a big purchase for me.  Your reviewed helped me to at least decide which model to go with... I think. :-)
> 
> Question:
> 
> 1. I was thinking of getting the 30 not the 40. do you think the results would be similar to the 40 you talked about as far as equal heating etc..?
> 
> 2.  I can get the BT version including stand at homedepot for $269. but have to buy cover, gloves, rib & chicken rack; amazon was $299. for NON-BT ( so I guess, based on your review the Gen 2) and comes with accessory pack (gloves, rib/chicken rack, & cover).  What I believe Iam reading in your review is the BT is more stable environment and worth the extra money even if I don't use the BT?
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN for a fabulous review and help.  I'm dying to buy one soon  :-)
> 
> Any other suggestion?


In my Opinion, the Gen #1 is a Great Smoker, but this Gen #2.5 BT beats it in heat control & definitely has better heat balance from left to right (Thanks to the changes they made).

Some people are happy with an MES 30, but most either move from the MES 30 to the MES 40, or plan on it if their current MES 30 quits.

I would imagine, as long as there isn't anything wrong with one, the MES 30 BT should perform just like the MES 40 BT.

I would still avoid the Gen #2.

I can't tell you anything about the $$$.

Bear


----------



## mfreel

Anyone have a model # for the BT?

Is this it?



























Roll over image to zoom in
      

[h1]Masterbuilt 20070115 Bluetooth Smart Digital Electric Smoker, 40-Inch[/h1]

by Masterbuilt

     24 customer reviews
 
| 4 answered questions

List Price:$499.95Price:$493.40  & *FREE Shipping*. DetailsYou Save:$6.55 (1%)

In Stock.

Ships from and sold by Amazon.com.


Want it Thursday, Oct. 8? Order within *20 hrs 9 mins*  and choose *Standard Shipping*  at checkout.Details

Size: *40-Inch*


30-Inch

$360.57
  

40-Inch

$493.40


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> MES 40 BT controls work well. Negatives = very limited Bluetooth range and temps only move in 5F increments (this kind of sucks if I'm trying to target a specific range on my Mav 733 and not have the alarm go off constantly).
> 
> For example, I want to target temps of 215F to 235F (+- 10F of 225F), but my smoker is ranging from 211F to 235F. If I want to make sure I don't cook below 215F, then I have to cook at 239F on the top end.
> 
> Also the temp startup issue = huge temp swings for first 2-3 hours due to the element heating the smoker after it turns off (as high as 290F if you set it to 225F on startup), and taking a while to heat back up after it kicks in again. Stable temps are only reached once the element cycles on and off for a few minutes at a time, not running for 20min and then turning off for 15min. This results in huge temp swings. Bear has a tutorial on how to manage this and its a good workaround.* I was just saying that for the sake of a complete review, these flaws should be noted.*


I found none of these flaws with this smoker, or I would have included it !!!!

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> I think you're the only one I know that has had 2-3 hours to stabilize.
> 
> My Gen #1 was worse than this Gen 2.5, although using my method I could stabilize my Gen #1 to 230° (Plus and Minus about 6 Degrees) in about 15 to 20 minutes. (After it had gotten to 230°)
> 
> Here was my 275° Start-up TestÚ
> 
> Ambient Temp start at 60° up to 64° during this time.
> 
> The higher the setting the bigger the swings, but I'll give you what I got from my MES Read-out on my 275° start-up, *without touching the control setting at all after starting it:*
> 
> 9:42---------------Set to 275° and start Smoker.
> 
> 9:50---------------110°
> 
> 9:55---------------160°
> 
> 10:00-------------210°
> 
> 10:06-------------250°
> 
> 10:10-------------275°----Element shut off.
> 
> 10:13-------------284°-----Coasted to this Peak.
> 
> 10:17-------------274°----Element came on.
> 
> 10:20-------------270°----Coasted to this Valley.
> 
> 10:22-------------275°----Element shut off.
> 
> 10:25-------------276°---Coasted to this Peak.
> 
> 10:26-------------274°---Element on.
> 
> 10:28-------------272°---Coast to this Valley.
> 
> 10:30-------------275°---Element off.
> 
> Continued from here with cycles like the following:
> 
> On at 274°
> 
> Coast down to 272°
> 
> Off at 275°
> 
> Coast to276°
> 
> On at 274°
> 
> So there it took about a Half Hour to get from 60° to 275°, and within 12 Minutes it was stabilized to a total cycle of 4°.
> 
> And like I said this was without needing the Method I had to use to stabilize my Gen #1.
> 
> This Smoker is Awesome!!
> 
> Bear


I got similar results on my BT when new, but now after several smokes, the total cycle is more like 7-8 degrees with meat in it and not 4 degrees, but I still call that satisfactory, especially when compared to my former 2.0 smoker.

I will have to try a short test on an empty smoker like Bear did to compare.

However, when smoking food like 4 racks of ribs in a rib rack, I have found the right side to run hotter than the left side and the back side to run hotter than the front side. especially the back right corner..... Could this be caused by my chip loader being pulled out 2" with dump side down, maybe ????


----------



## jillgadget

thanks... another stupid question.... I realize this is based on not knowing how I would actually use this, and neither do I (my son and 5 little ones under 8 in my house) - I found a 40" bt at Sams $59. more.  Is the additional size from the 30" worth it?​

Thanks again.... getting so close to my FINAL decision :-)

Jill


----------



## gary s

Question for you watt burners, Isn't cycling what an electric unit does ?  temps drops down, heating element kicks on, heats back up and goes off. I am a old stick burner and have been for over 40 years. I can control the temps on my RF pretty darn good, but if I open the CC door, temp drops, if I open the FB door temps spike up, but they settle back in just a few min. Never effected my smokes at all. And what I am reading 4º to 8º shouldn't be a problem at all, If I had a MES and those numbers were what I was getting I'd be tickled to death.   But i'm not a watt burner

Gary


----------



## brickguy221

JillGadget said:


> thanks... another stupid question.... I realize this is based on not knowing how I would actually use this, and neither do I (my son and 5 little ones under 8 in my house) - I found a 40" bt at Sams $59. more.  Is the additional size from the 30" worth it?​
> 
> Thanks again.... getting so close to my FINAL decision :-)
> 
> Jill


Yes it is worth it. Many 30" owners will tell you that they wish they had gotten a 40", but I have yet to hear a 40" owner wishing they had got a 30".


----------



## Bearcarver

JillGadget said:


> thanks... another stupid question.... I realize this is based on not knowing how I would actually use this, and neither do I (my son and 5 little ones under 8 in my house) - I found a 40" bt at Sams $59. more.  Is the additional size from the 30" worth it?​
> 
> Thanks again.... getting so close to my FINAL decision :-)
> 
> Jill


I don't like to spend other people's money, but I would say a 40" is worth at least $100 more than a 30".

I didn't like cutting rib racks in half, or Briskets, but I made 10 pounds of Bear Sticks when I had my MES 30, and could only get 7 pounds on my racks.

And when I make Bacon, there's only so many directions I can turn the pieces to get them to fit on each rack.

Consider that I never use the bottom rack, because it's too close to the heat source.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Question for you watt burners, Isn't cycling what an electric unit does ?  temps drops down, heating element kicks on, heats back up and goes off. I am a old stick burner and have been for over 40 years. I can control the temps on my RF pretty darn good, but if I open the CC door, temp drops, if I open the FB door temps spike up, but they settle back in just a few min. Never effected my smokes at all. And what I am reading 4º to 8º shouldn't be a problem at all, If I had a MES and those numbers were what I was getting I'd be tickled to death.   But i'm not a watt burner
> 
> Gary


Exactotically (New word).  4° to 8° is Awesome!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

mfreel said:


> Bear, with regard to the MES 40 Bluetooth, any comments on the quality of the controls?  Anything other than temperature inside the box?


Everything on this Gen #2.5 works Great !!!

Like I said though, I can't vouch for the Bluetooth as of yet.

I don't really need it, but I might get something from my Son that works with it.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

mfreel said:


> Anyone have a model # for the BT?
> 
> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll over image to zoom in
> 
> 
> [h1]Masterbuilt 20070115 Bluetooth Smart Digital Electric Smoker, 40-Inch[/h1]
> 
> by Masterbuilt
> 
> 24 customer reviews
> 
> | 4 answered questions
> 
> List Price:$499.95Price:$493.40  & *FREE Shipping*. DetailsYou Save:$6.55 (1%)
> 
> In Stock.
> 
> Ships from and sold by Amazon.com.
> 
> 
> Want it Thursday, Oct. 8? Order within *20 hrs 9 mins*  and choose *Standard Shipping*  at checkout.Details
> 
> Size: *40-Inch*
> 
> 
> 30-Inch
> 
> $360.57
> 
> 
> 40-Inch
> 
> $493.40


That is the one, but don't buy it from Amazon as there are cheaper prices out there. Bass Pro Shops like the one  Bear tested is is $429 .... Sams has ones like Amazon has plus Sams has legs on it and it is $329.


----------



## jillgadget

>


YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!!!  THANKS SO MUCH.  I AM going to sams club which is where I found the 40" bt  for $329.  Ive looked everywhere and that was pretty cheap.  They better have it in stock like it say :-)

guess you will now find me on another forum trying to figure out how to smoke


----------



## mneeley490

mfreel said:


> Anyone have a model # for the BT?
> 
> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll over image to zoom in
> 
> 
> [h1]Masterbuilt 20070115 Bluetooth Smart Digital Electric Smoker, 40-Inch[/h1]
> 
> by Masterbuilt
> 
> 24 customer reviews
> 
> | 4 answered questions
> 
> List Price:$499.95Price:$493.40  & *FREE Shipping*. DetailsYou Save:$6.55 (1%)
> 
> In Stock.
> 
> Ships from and sold by Amazon.com.
> 
> 
> Want it Thursday, Oct. 8? Order within *20 hrs 9 mins*  and choose *Standard Shipping*  at checkout.Details
> 
> Size: *40-Inch*
> 
> 
> 30-Inch
> 
> $360.57
> 
> 
> 40-Inch
> 
> $493.40


This one appears to have only 4 racks.


----------



## mfreel

JillGadget said:


> thanks... another stupid question.... I realize this is based on not knowing how I would actually use this, and neither do I (my son and 5 little ones under 8 in my house) - I found a 40" bt at Sams $59. more.  Is the additional size from the 30" worth it?​
> 
> Thanks again.... getting so close to my FINAL decision :-)
> 
> Jill


 Jill, if you can do it, it's ABSOLUTELY worth the extra $$$ IMO.  Gives you a lot more options for smoking larger hunks of meet like ribs or a brisket.  You can also put 2 butts on the same rack rather than on different racks in the 30.  I have 2 MES 30 Gen 1.  One is just for fish.  I also have the MES 40.  It's worth it in my opinion.


----------



## smokingearl

JillGadget said:


> YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!!!  THANKS SO MUCH.  I AM going to sams club which is where I found the 40" bt  for $329.  Ive looked everywhere and that was pretty cheap.  They better have it in stock like it say :-)
> 
> guess you will now find me on another forum trying to figure out how to smoke


thats the one i got, from sams with a stand for 329. 20070215. awesome smoker. the bluetooth works for me about 30 feet in a straight line but it suits me fine.


----------



## floridasteve

Well, Bear, yours works better than mine.  My main complaint is that the MES smoker temp is off almost 30* the wrong way.  To get my maverick to read 230, I have to dial in 260.  That okay for low-n-slow, but for chicken it's kind of a bumbed not being able to get  smoker temp of over 245.

My temp swing is about 10 degrees each way.

The other thing I've noticed, is that when my smoker is empty, the lest and right sides are very close.  But then it's loaded, the left side is about 10 degrees cooler.

Maybe I need a new controller?

But I still love my MES 40 BT :yahoo:


----------



## mummel

JillGadget said:


> thanks... another stupid question.... I realize this is based on not knowing how I would actually use this, and neither do I (my son and 5 little ones under 8 in my house) - I found a 40" bt at Sams $59. more.  Is the additional size from the 30" worth it?​
> 
> Thanks again.... getting so close to my FINAL decision :-)
> 
> Jill


Definitely get the 40.


----------



## Bearcarver

JillGadget said:


> YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!!!  THANKS SO MUCH.  I AM going to sams club which is where I found the 40" bt  for $329.  Ive looked everywhere and that was pretty cheap.  They better have it in stock like it say :-)
> 
> guess you will now find me on another forum trying to figure out how to smoke


Don't worry Jill,

We'll be here to help you

Here's a whole bunch of Step by Steps for smoking with an MES:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

FloridaSteve said:


> Well, Bear, yours works better than mine. My main complaint is that the MES smoker temp is off almost 30* the wrong way. To get my maverick to read 230, I have to dial in 260. That okay for low-n-slow, but for chicken it's kind of a bumbed not being able to get smoker temp of over 245.
> 
> My temp swing is about 10 degrees each way.
> 
> The other thing I've noticed, is that when my smoker is empty, the lest and right sides are very close. But then it's loaded, the left side is about 10 degrees cooler.
> 
> Maybe I need a new controller?
> 
> But I still love my MES 40 BT


Maybe you do need a new controller.

I don't know how long you have yours, but you paid to get a smoker that can get to 275°.

If you have to set it to 260° to get to 230° that means set at 275° will only get you 245°.

A 10° swing each way isn't bad, but a Max of 245° just isn't right !!

That 10° cooler on the left only when there's meat in is not a problem with the smoker itself.

Bear


----------



## mummel

JillGadget said:


> YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!!!  THANKS SO MUCH.  I AM going to sams club which is where I found the 40" bt  for $329.  Ive looked everywhere and that was pretty cheap.  They better have it in stock like it say :-)
> 
> guess you will now find me on another forum trying to figure out how to smoke


Jill make sure you get the 3 year extended warranty for $30.  Its a no brainer.


----------



## Bearcarver

mneeley490 said:


> This one appears to have only 4 racks.


The one I have has 6 racks, but it says "Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite" on the bottom of the Door Glass.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

c farmer said:


> Great review and should help a lot of people that are wanting a MES.


Thank You Adam!!

And Thanks for the Point !!

Bear


gary s said:


> That is some super good information, You have taken the time to do the testing and write it down for everyone as well as help Masterbuilt make a better unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

I'm glad I got those changes done on this one. I know 6 years ago I was saying, "If I was one of these guys who cut & drill holes in their smokers, I'd move that top vent from the right to the left to balance the heat out." Now I know It really does work!!

And Thanks for the Point, Gary!!

Bear


----------



## krooz

I've loved my 40"BT since I bought it. My biggest problem with temp swings was doing summer sausage when it would run up to 190 on the swing when I was trying to keep things under 180 and I was set at 170 - normally at higher temp settings it doesn't run that far past. But for my ribs, chucks tenderloins and everything thing else, the bit of swing has had negligible effect on the smoke. The BT is poor (regarding distance) but enough to reach my back office so I can follow my meat ITs without running outside. The accuracy of the meat probe vs my other probe has been close enough to be comfortable with it alone.....


----------



## brickguy221

mneeley490 said:


> This one appears to have only 4 racks.


That is all you will ever need. Few if anyone ever uses 6 racks.


----------



## brickguy221

FloridaSteve said:


> Well, Bear, yours works better than mine. My main complaint is that the MES smoker temp is off almost 30* the wrong way. To get my maverick to read 230, I have to dial in 260. That okay for low-n-slow, but for chicken it's kind of a bumbed not being able to get smoker temp of over 245.
> 
> My temp swing is about 10 degrees each way.
> 
> The other thing I've noticed, is that when my smoker is empty, the lest and right sides are very close. But then it's loaded, the left side is about 10 degrees cooler.
> 
> Maybe I need a new controller?
> 
> But I still love my MES 40 BT


Mine is the same Steve ...even on sides when empty, but loaded it is 10-15 degrees cooler on the left side

When empty, the temps of Maverick and controller are close, but when  loaded with say 4 racks of ribs in a rib rack, I have to run mine @ 250* to get 230*


----------



## mummel

Brickguy221 said:


> That is all you will ever need. Few if anyone ever uses 6 racks.


Most guys can only handle one rack at a time anyway.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> That is all you will ever need. Few if anyone ever uses 6 racks.


I know I'll never use 6 racks at once.

It could come in handy though if I do 2 Double Smoked Hams, because there are 6 positions of rack hangers, so I can put my perforated "Fat Drip Pan" on the top position. Then Skip one to make room for a Ham, Then another Drip Pan, Then skip another one for the second Ham.  Couldn't do that with a 4 position rack smoker.

Plus I may use the #6 position for my AMNPS.  All kinds of options here.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Krooz said:


> I've loved my 40"BT since I bought it. My biggest problem with temp swings was doing summer sausage when it would run up to 190 on the swing when I was trying to keep things under 180 and I was set at 170 - normally at higher temp settings it doesn't run that far past. But for my ribs, chucks tenderloins and everything thing else, the bit of swing has had negligible effect on the smoke. The BT is poor (regarding distance) but enough to reach my back office so I can follow my meat ITs without running outside. The accuracy of the meat probe vs my other probe has been close enough to be comfortable with it alone.....


I never use the built in Meat probe, because I don't trust the accuracy, because I haven't figured an accurate way to boil test that Meat Probe.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> The one I have has 6 racks, but it says "Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite" on the bottom of the Door Glass.
> 
> Bear


Bear, yours is the same one that Bass Pro Shops sells.


----------



## jillgadget

Just got back from Samsclub.  got my 40 BT for $329. and since sams is in a depreciated area, tax is only 3%.  picked up a pork butt and chicken while there. I am not so patiently waiting for my son to get home to help me get it out of my vehicle.  UGG  the suspense is killing me. 

oh and I had gotten the 3 year extended warrantee!!

THANKS TO ALL


----------



## xray

JillGadget said:


> :yahoo: Just got back from Samsclub.  got my 40 BT for $329. and since sams is in a depreciated area, tax is only 3%.  picked up a pork butt and chicken while there. I am not so patiently waiting for my son to get home to help me get it out of my vehicle.  UGG  the suspense is killing me.
> 
> oh and I had gotten the 3 year extended warrantee!!
> 
> THANKS TO ALL



Wow! That was quick and didn't long at all! Well good luck and have fun.


----------



## floridasteve

Bearcarver said:


> Maybe you do need a new controller.
> I don't know how long you have yours, but you paid to get a smoker that can get to 275°.
> If you have to set it to 260° to get to 230° that means set at 275° will only get you 245°.
> 
> A 10° swing each way isn't bad, but a Max of 245° just isn't right !!
> 
> That 10° cooler on the left only when there's meat in is not a problem with the smoker itself.
> 
> Bear



Guess I'll call Masterbuilt tomorrow and tell them Bear says I need a new controller!  I'll let y'all know what they say :-)


----------



## mneeley490

Brickguy221 said:


> That is all you will ever need. Few if anyone ever uses 6 racks.


You haven't seen when I do Scarbelly wings. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Two more racks would come in very handy.


----------



## brickguy221

mneeley490 said:


> You haven't seen when I do Scarbelly wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more racks would come in very handy.


The 6 rack ones are nice but will cost you $100 more for 2 more shelves. ($429 @ Bass Pro Shops  vs $329 at Sams) plus tax

I looked at both before buying mine at Sams and the only difference I could find was the number of shelves of 4 vs 6.

Other than that they appear to be identical inside and out.


----------



## tropics

Bearcarver said:


> I think you're the only one I know that has had 2-3 hours to stabilize.
> 
> My Gen #1 was worse than this Gen 2.5, although using my method I could stabilize my Gen #1 to 230° (Plus and Minus about 6 Degrees) in about 15 to 20 minutes. (After it had gotten to 230°)
> 
> Here was my 275° Start-up TestÚ
> 
> Ambient Temp start at 60° up to 64° during this time.
> 
> The higher the setting the bigger the swings, but I'll give you what I got from my MES Read-out on my 275° start-up, *without touching the control setting at all after starting it:*
> 
> 9:42---------------Set to 275° and start Smoker.
> 
> 9:50---------------110°
> 
> 9:55---------------160°
> 
> 10:00-------------210°
> 
> 10:06-------------250°
> 
> 10:10-------------275°----Element shut off.
> 
> 10:13-------------284°-----Coasted to this Peak.
> 
> 10:17-------------274°----Element came on.
> 
> 10:20-------------270°----Coasted to this Valley.
> 
> 10:22-------------275°----Element shut off.
> 
> 10:25-------------276°---Coasted to this Peak.
> 
> 10:26-------------274°---Element on.
> 
> 10:28-------------272°---Coast to this Valley.
> 
> 10:30-------------275°---Element off.
> 
> Continued from here with cycles like the following:
> 
> On at 274°
> 
> Coast down to 272°
> 
> Off at 275°
> 
> Coast to276°
> 
> On at 274°
> 
> So there it took about a Half Hour to get from 60° to 275°, and within 12 Minutes it was stabilized to a total cycle of 4°.
> 
> And like I said this was without needing the Method I had to use to stabilize my Gen #1.
> 
> This Smoker is Awesome!!
> 
> Bear


If my Gen 2 screws up any more then it is,I may get a 2.5 Thanks for taking the time and sharing 

Richie


----------



## krooz

Bearcarver said:


> I never use the built in Meat probe, because I don't trust the accuracy, because I haven't figured an accurate way to boil test that Meat Probe.
> 
> Bear


Yeah, I hear that. I did test my other remote (both in ice water and boiling water) and have run them side by side in meat and just checking the ambient of the cabinet enough times now that I trust it. Maybe I've lucked out with this one but the probe seems too convenient not to use.

Cheers


----------



## twoalpha

Bear

Great information, Now I need to upgrade from my Gen 2. It is tough to deal with.

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

FloridaSteve said:


> Guess I'll call Masterbuilt tomorrow and tell them Bear says I need a new controller! I'll let y'all know what they say :-)


I would just tell them that your smoker won't allow the heat to get above 245° on accurate, verifiable digital Thermometers. A new controller should fix that.

You paid for a smoker that can get to 275°. LOL---Nobody at that office would know me.

Have your model number ready.

Bear


----------



## floridasteve

Bearcarver said:


> I never use the built in Meat probe, because I don't trust the accuracy, because I haven't figured an accurate way to boil test that Meat Probe.
> 
> 
> Bear



I stuck both the maverick and MES meat probes into the same Chuck of Boston Butt .  The agreed within a couple of degrees.  I also once took the two maverick and one MES probes and bound them together with some safety wire and set me unit for 250 degrees.  I was amazed ar how close the three readings were


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> I never use the built in Meat probe, because I don't trust the accuracy, because I haven't figured an accurate way to boil test that Meat Probe.
> 
> 
> Bear


My Mes40"G1 built in meat therm is 8-10*F low. It heats up in 20 minutes. I have 15*F coasting swings both ways but it's cosistent so all's good. I removed the bottom drip pan and put down foil with the drain hole open through the foil. I wonder if removing the chip tray would remove trapped heat for shorter heating cycles. The G1 chip tray is more enclosed than the open element G2&2.5. It's just that the G1 has the deflector attached to the chip tray possibly protecting the computer board in the bottom of the smoker. The G1's have so much more metal around the heating element. When do the AMNPS testing games begin?
-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> My Mes40"G1 built in meat therm is 8-10*F low. It heats up in 20 minutes. I have 15*F coasting swings both ways but it's cosistent so all's good. I removed the bottom drip pan and put down foil with the drain hole open through the foil. I wonder if removing the chip tray would remove trapped heat for shorter heating cycles. The G1 chip tray is more enclosed than the open element G2&2.5. It's just that the G1 has the deflector attached to the chip tray possibly protecting the computer board in the bottom of the smoker. The G1's have so much more metal around the heating element. When do the AMNPS testing games begin?
> -Kurt


I removed my Drip pan from my Gen #1 too, a long time ago, but I'm not sure yet if I'll do that with this one, as it is slanted to get the grease to the hole to the grease drawer.

I probably will, because anything real greasy I usually use Pans to smoke it in, so there won't be a lot of grease running---Just a few drips.

I never remove anything like the chip tray or shield, because that might allow heat radiation that it wasn't designed to allow. But that's just me. It works good the way it is, so I leave it alone.

I'm still experimenting with the AMNPS in this Gen #2.5. So far it was light (Like I like it) for 3 hours, but then it got too heavy for my liking. I moved it around, but it stayed Heavy. I'm still working on that, because that never happened in my Gen #1.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Bear when did you get a 2.5?  I must have missed your original post (or maybe my mind is failing me).  Congrats.


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> I removed my Drip pan from my Gen #1 too, a long time ago, but I'm not sure yet if I'll do that with this one, as it is slanted to get the grease to the hole to the grease drawer.
> 
> I probably will, because anything real greasy I usually use Pans to smoke it in, so there won't be a lot of grease running---Just a few drips.
> 
> I never remove anything like the chip tray or shield, because that might allow heat radiation that it wasn't designed to allow. But that's just me. It works good the way it is, so I leave it alone.
> 
> I'm still experimenting with the AMNPS in this Gen #2.5. So far it was light (Like I like it) for 3 hours, but then it got too heavy for my liking. I moved it around, but it stayed Heavy. I'm still working on that, because that never happened in my Gen #1.
> 
> Bear


Bear, in reference to my 40" BT 2.5,  I cover both my water pan and bottom drip pan with foil. I have yet to get a drop of grease in the grease tray on bottom outside of smoker, What little that misses the water pan doesn't accumulate enough to run to the hole and into the out side pan. All I have to do is change foil when it gets filthy. No cleaning necessary with the bottom drip pan as the foil take care of that. Simply pull pan out and recover with new foil.

On your AMNPS, did you have food in the smoker and did you have the chip loader pulled out any? Reason I am asking is that I have to pull mine out 2" with dump side down in order for the AMNPS to smoke properly.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Bear when did you get a 2.5?  I must have missed your original post (or maybe my mind is failing me).  Congrats.


2 weeks ago.

I mentioned it in my original post---This thread.

Bear


Brickguy221 said:


> Bear, in reference to my 40" BT 2.5,  I cover both my water pan and bottom drip pan with foil. I have yet to get a drop of grease in the grease tray on bottom outside of smoker, What little that misses the water pan doesn't accumulate enough to run to the hole and into the out side pan. All I have to do is change foil when it gets filthy. No cleaning necessary with the bottom drip pan as the foil take care of that. Simply pull pan out and recover with new foil.
> 
> On your AMNPS, did you have food in the smoker and did you have the chip loader pulled out any? Reason I am asking is that I have to pull mine out 2" with dump side down in order for the AMNPS to smoke properly.


I experimented with different things, but I had no trouble getting smoke with everything where it belongs or pulled out a little. The only thing I need to investigate is why after 3 hours the AMNPS puts out TOO MUCH Smoke. That never happened in 5 years in my Gen #1.  So far that's the only thing confusing me, but I'll get it figured out.

It'll have to wait until after this weekend---No Smoking in the coming Storm. Too much wind.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I mentioned it in my original post---This thread.
> 
> Bear
> 
> I experimented with different things, but I had no trouble getting smoke with everything where it belongs or pulled out a little. The only thing I need to investigate is why after 3 hours the AMNPS puts out TOO MUCH Smoke. That never happened in 5 years in my Gen #1.  So far that's the only thing confusing me, but I'll get it figured out.
> 
> It'll have to wait until after this weekend---No Smoking in the coming Storm. Too much wind.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bear


Bear, let me know what you come up with. My problem with the AMNPS is it puts out less smoke the longer it smokes, but again maybe that is because I have meat in the smoker vs I think you are testing yours dry???? When mine starts putting out less smoke, if I pull the chip loader out for a few minutes, then the smoke will increase.


----------



## smokingearl

> Originally Posted by *Bearcarver*
> I experimented with different things, but I had no trouble getting smoke with everything where it belongs or pulled out a little. The only thing I need to investigate is why after 3 hours the AMNPS puts out TOO MUCH Smoke. That never happened in 5 years in my Gen #1.  So far that's the only thing confusing me, but I'll get it figured out.
> 
> It'll have to wait until after this weekend---No Smoking in the coming Storm. Too much wind.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bear


Same here, Bear. I get more smoke after a few hours from my AMPS. But I like it, its just the right amount of smoke on my big butts and briskets that take longer to cook, I guess because they're thicker cuts of meat. yet its also just the right amount of smoke for my ribs that typically only see 4 hours or smoke anyways.


----------



## mummel

Im really curious to hear Bear's experience with the AMPS + 2.5.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokingEarL said:


> Same here, Bear. I get more smoke after a few hours from my AMPS. But I like it, its just the right amount of smoke on my big butts and briskets that take longer to cook, I guess because they're thicker cuts of meat. yet its also just the right amount of smoke for my ribs that typically only see 4 hours or smoke anyways.


Yup---That's the way my Gen #1 was---Start light and gradually get heavier to the point of what I call perfect.

Now using my AMNPS in my new #2.5, both empty & with a Prime Rib in it, it started pretty light, but not Too Light. Then after about 1 1/2 hours it gradually got heavier, to the point of being Too heavy (IMO) at about 3 hours, which worried me about possible bitterness, so I moved it around, and then pulled it a half hour early to stop it. This never happened to me in 5 years with my AMNPS in my Gen #1.

I'm thinking, since I could never get Cherry pellets to burn in my Gen #1, I might fill the first row with Hickory, and then Cherry from there on. That way instead of getting too much smoke from my usual Hickory pellets when it gets going good, I might get regular Medium Smoke from the hard to burn Cherry Pellets. Just one of my future experiments.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> *Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear’s Thoughts & Findings)*
> 
> Before I start, I want to say the following are my findings & my opinions. Not all Smokers are alike, and not all people look at things the same way. Some may have success where I haven’t & some may have had problems where I haven’t. However after posting & reading many threads & posts about the MES smokers over the years, I believe many people will agree with much of my findings below. I’m hoping this information will help some of you when you have to decide which MES Smoker to purchase.
> 
> *MES 30, Gen #1:*
> 
> Back about 6 years ago, I bought my first Masterbuilt Smoker. It was an MES 30 Gen #1, all black exterior, with the squared corner Digital control box on the top back of the smoker. It worked Great, and I loved it, except for the size. Most of the time I only cook for the two of us, but I didn’t like having to cut Rib Racks and Briskets in half, and I really hated only being able to smoke 7 pounds of my Bear Sticks at one time.
> 
> The only trouble I ever had with that smoker was when one of the Digits on the control Read-out stopped working. By that time it was no longer in Warrantee, but Masterbuilt sent me a replacement control box, Free of charge. They said they wanted to look into it to see what the cause was. Other than that the only weakness this one had was the right side was nearly always hotter than the left side, and I had always said the top Vent should be in the left side of the top, instead of the right. I figured then that would balance the heat from right to left.
> 
> I ended up selling this smoker cheap ($50) to one of the guys who works for my Son, after getting my MES 40.
> 
> *MES 40, Gen #1:*
> 
> Then about 1 year later, I got my MES 40 Gen #1, all SS, with Remote Control & Glass window in the Door. This thing worked Great for 5 years, and I smoked an awful lot of Great tasting food with that Smoker, until the Heating Element connector corroded off. It was easily repaired with a new connector & a little solder. The only other problem I ever had with that smoker was the right side being hotter than the left side. I was able to level that left to right heat difference, by adding a piece of Aluminum in the bottom right side, above the heating element. I could raise & lower the left side of that sheet to push heat over toward the left, and I always said the top Vent should be in the top of the left side of the smoker instead of the right, and that would probably fix that heat balance. The main problem here is both the Heating element and the Top Vent are on the Right, so the heat wants to run straight up the right side, unless you use a deflector. This Smoker still works Great.
> 
> *MES 40 Gen #2:*
> 
> Then a few months after my Open-Heart Surgery, I was asked by Masterbuilt if I would be willing to test their new Smoker, if they would send one to me. They said there was mixed reviews on it, and since I was well versed on the Generation #1 Smoker, they would like me to test it out, and give them an honest review of it, comparing this Gen #2 to my old Gen #1. They would also like any suggestions as to what I would do to improve it, if anything. I agreed to do the testing, and it was delivered that week.
> 
> I put it together, and swapped positions with my Gen #1 on my Smoking Porch. It had a problem with the control, but I managed to get it up to temp, and did all kinds of tests, mainly for balance of heat from left to right, and some from different heights. After a few days of testing, I notified MB, and told them what I had found. They were going to send me a new controller, but I told them not to bother, because the heat differences were too much for me to want to use this Smoker, and I’ll just go back to using my Gen #1.
> 
> However I told them I would still give them my suggestions to improvements that could be made:
> 
> #1   Get rid of the slanted Drip Plate with the small water pan hanging from it.
> 
> #2   Replace that Drip Plate with a full width Water Pan, similar to what is in the Gen #1 Smoker.
> 
> #3   Remove the Top vent in the left side wall, and put a top vent like the Gen #1 has, but in the left side of the Top, instead of the Right.
> 
> #4   Leave the door hinged on the left side the way the Gen #2 is, instead of the right side, like the Gen #1 is.
> 
> They thanked me for my testing, reporting back, and for the suggestions, and told me they would send me one of their new model, that would have some of my changes included in it. I wasn’t too sure that would ever happen, but sure enough, I got it a couple weeks ago.
> 
> *MES 40 Bluetooth, Gen # 2.5:*
> 
> So the one they sent me is the MES 40 Bluetooth “Elite”, all black with the Glass in the door. It has 6 racks in it instead of 4, and it’s without the legs. (Legs wouldn’t work good with my setup anyway)
> 
> Every one of the suggestions I made above is incorporated into this smoker, and it seems as though they have served their purpose. I did various tests, mostly temperature balance test, and I couldn’t believe the results. After recording 126 temperature readings overall, I can say that this one outperforms all others in the heat balance department by far, including my Gen #1. The initial over-run is easily eliminated in a very short time, and when I did the testing at my most used Temp of 230°, I found the MES digital read-out to be about 15° lower than my Maverick readings. That’s closer than my Kitchen oven was when I checked it, and I don’t find it a big deal to set my MES at 215° to get my meat to be Smoking in a Temp of 230°.
> 
> Now here’s the part I really like. After putting a Maverick Smoker Probe on both the Left & Right sides at the same time, I set the Temp to 215°, because I wanted an average of 230° on rack #3. In a very short time the heat stabilized, so that the MES Readout cycled from a low of 213° to a high of 217°. These temps come from the MES heat sensor, which is in the center of the back wall of the smoker. At this same time, the heat on the Left Side was cycling from a low of 228° to a high of 232°. And as hard as it is to believe, the right side was also cycling from a low of 228° to a high of 232°. After watching & recording it for hours at different Temps, I watched this cycling for about 20 minutes. Then tiring from the hours of watching & recording, I took an hour break, and went in the house to my recliner. Then after that hour, I went back out to see what it was doing, and it was still cycling with those exact same temperatures. I had seen enough to make this report, and this is the report I gave to Masterbuilt.
> 
> I couldn’t believe how this Smoker cycled from 228° to 232° for hours, making that average the 230° I wanted, and both sides were the same Temp without using a makeshift heat deflector to balance it out. IMHO, A heat cycle range of 4° is Amazing!!!
> 
> I did not hook-up to Bluetooth, because I don’t have anything to do it with, and I have no problem going out there to the smoker to make my settings & changes, and I like to check on how much smoke I’m getting at certain intervals anyway. However, my Son said he might have something I can use & he’ll install the App.
> 
> So those are my findings over 6 years of MES use.
> 
> Hoping this helps some of you,
> 
> Bear


In all the time we've conversed I don't recall you telling me you tested smokers for MB--"don't recall" being the operatives words. You're even more The Man than I had realized. I'll continue to refer newbies and oldbies to you for MES issues. Bear, I am honored to call you "friend".

daRicksta


----------



## gary s

Hey Bear, I know its raining up your way (Wish we had some) but what are you going to Smoke next and post how well the AMNPS does on the new 2.5

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> In all the time we've conversed I don't recall you telling me you tested smokers for MB--"don't recall" being the operatives words. You're even more The Man than I had realized. I'll continue to refer newbies and oldbies to you for MES issues. Bear, I am honored to call you "friend".
> 
> daRicksta


Thank You, Rick!!
I don't actually test smokers for MB. The Test on the Gen #2 was a special request, and the #2.5 is more or less a follow-up.

Masterbuilt actually cares about the quality of their Products, and I was honored to help in any way I could.

Bear


----------



## tjdcorona

I have had my masteruilt for 4 months now and have to say it is awesome. I have smoked ribs, beef and pork, loins, a butt, briskets and chicken. After years of using a charcoal smoker - which is still an awesome food smoker i came to the "darkside" - using electric. The only thing I miss is the bark, however i have tried putting on the BBQ at the end of smokes and it suffices.

I smoke almost every weekend - even if I am not that hungry- its a hobby. I couldnt be happier with an electric smoker, but next smoker is gonna be a stick burner - i want to do whole briskets.


----------



## ibbones

Thanks for the review.  It is helpful to me.  I have been using a MES Gen1 Digital for about two years and am looking to upgrade in the future.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You, Rick!!
> I don't actually test smokers for MB. The Test on the Gen #2 was a special request, and the #2.5 is more or less a follow-up.
> 
> Masterbuilt actually cares about the quality of their Products, and I was honored to help in any way I could.
> 
> Bear


Well, my friend, you still tested selected MES smokers at the request of MB. I haven't even been asked to test a recipe. You're still The Man here!


----------



## daricksta

tjdcorona said:


> I have had my masteruilt for 4 months now and have to say it is awesome. I have smoked ribs, beef and pork, loins, a butt, briskets and chicken. After years of using a charcoal smoker - which is still an awesome food smoker i came to the "darkside" - using electric. The only thing I miss is the bark, however i have tried putting on the BBQ at the end of smokes and it suffices.
> 
> I smoke almost every weekend - even if I am not that hungry- its a hobby. I couldnt be happier with an electric smoker, but next smoker is gonna be a stick burner - i want to do whole briskets.


I've had my MES 30 for over 3 years and it's still working great. I'm glad that you're really enjoying your MES. I think if you have the space and the budget it'd be good to have both an electric smoker and a stick burner.


----------



## plume-o-smoke

> I've had my MES 30 for over 3 years and it's still working great. I'm glad that you're really enjoying your MES. I think if you have the space and the budget it'd be good to have both an electric smoker and a stick burner.


I totally agree. My 'stick burner' is a weber kettle. One of many options, it's probably not the best, but it works for a good sear, and has a cult following. And dang do I see a lot of them pushed out to the curb (how I got my last 2) or cheap used. Tough to beat the MES30+Weber Kettle combo at ~250 out the door.


----------



## jted

Bear, Thanks for reporting your findings. The forum is lucky to have your basic knowledge mixed with the advanced knowledge of the temperature cycling's. You should be proud that they used your recommendations Thanks for your work.  Jted

As a after thought they should have paid you to edit their manuals. All newbies for the last 5 years would have been better off.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks for all the kind words guys!!

I just like to help when I can, and I'll try to keep doing that as long as I'm able.

You guys are ALL Great !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Hey Bear, I know its raining up your way (Wish we had some) but what are you going to Smoke next and post how well the AMNPS does on the new 2.5
> 
> Gary


Mrs Bear picked up about a 10 pound Smoked Ham Shank End on sale for 99 cents a pound, so I'll be Double Smoking that once this crazy weather passes.

Wish I'd have known she was getting that one---I would have told her to "Get 2".

That should be a good one to learn more about using my AMNPS in my new MES.

Bear


----------



## floridasteve

I don't think you'll have any problems with tha AMNPS.


----------



## Bearcarver

FloridaSteve said:


> I don't think you'll have any problems with tha AMNPS.


Thanks Steve!

It should be interesting.

This is the first time my AMNPS ever put out a Smoke that got Heavier than I like it.

Looks like our wind is supposed to Die Down by Tuesday.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Great thread Bear & some really great info !   Thumbs Up


----------



## floridasteve

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Steve!
> It should be interesting.
> This is the first time my AMNPS ever put out a Smoke that got Heavier than I like it.



I wouldnt say mine over smokes. In fact, at times I wish I could see a little more coming out the vent. But I don't have any problems feeling it lit, and I haven as yet found a really dead, or sweet, position.  Works about the same everywhere.

Although I did try a weird one when i smoked the Jerky the other day, which may be a semi sweet spot.  I'll find out next week when I do 2 butts.


----------



## mummel

At least you've confirmed what I've been saying forever. The AMPS burns better after and hour or two. If you dont light it properly in the beginning, it's not enough to get it over the hump.


----------



## candurin

Going from my analog mes 30 analog (6 years old) t the BT 40 a few months ago, I've never been happier.

12 or so smokes in and my temp swings are minimal, set temp reached in under 30 min.  

Couldn't be happier with my setup (Mav-732, amnps as well).


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Great thread Bear & some really great info !


Thanks Justin!!

Bear


candurin said:


> Going from my analog mes 30 analog (6 years old) t the BT 40 a few months ago, I've never been happier.
> 
> 12 or so smokes in and my temp swings are minimal, set temp reached in under 30 min.
> 
> Couldn't be happier with my setup (Mav-732, amnps as well).


Absolutely!!  

This New Gen 2.5 is Awesome!!

Works Great !

Bear


----------



## smokingearl

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Justin!!
> 
> Bear
> 
> Absolutely!!
> 
> This New Gen 2.5 is Awesome!!
> 
> Works Great !
> 
> Bear


You know, I never had any other electric smoker, and when researching which electric smoker to get I almost went with a gen 1 and knew too stay away from gen 2 and finally bit the bullet on the new 2.5 BT . I don't have any personal reference as to the the others but it is definately the best thing I have ever purchased.


----------



## parrot-head

tumbs.gif



__ parrot-head
__ Oct 5, 2015


----------



## mummel

Bear did you get the 2.5 for free for testing?


----------



## floridasteve

mummel said:


> At least you've confirmed what I've been saying forever. The AMPS burns better after and hour or two. If you dont light it properly in the beginning, it's not enough to get it over the hump.



I'm not really seeing that.  I think it may be a temp thing -- after sitting in a hot smoker for a while the pell its are easier to ignight.  I always nuke my pellets to dry/warm them, and then immediately light the tray.


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Steve!
> 
> It should be interesting.
> 
> This is the first time my AMNPS ever put out a Smoke that got Heavier than I like it.
> 
> Looks like our wind is supposed to Die Down by Tuesday.
> 
> Bear


My problem with the AMNPS is that there has been never enough smoke until I began nuking the pellets 2 minutes at a time for 3 times for a total of 6 minutes in all. I tried that at the suggestion of a friend here in OKC two smokes ago and it has worked to perfection for these past two smokes.

I don't see an increase in smoke as time moves on as someone reported recently. It stayed the same the whole time from beginning to end. The only time I have ever had too much smoke from pellets is when I put a few in the chip loader and dumped them into the tray a couple of weeks ago. It was so bad that I haven't repeated it since.

Since Bear and I both have 40" BT's of which both should smoke the same , it appears I may like more smoke than he does. I just know that what I am getting now with my nuking of the pellets, is the perfect amount of smoke and smoke taste. I would suspect that for those that say they get more smoke later into the smoking may be because their pellets dry out more from the heat in the smoker as time moves on, thus smoke more.


----------



## floridasteve

I only nuke mine for 1 1/2 minutes. One plate full is enough for the first row and barely around the corner.  The rest I fill directly from the bag.  I am in Florida, which is humid, but I keep my pell its inside in the AC, so I wonder if it's humidity, or just heat.  Doesn't matter, it works for me.


----------



## daricksta

Plume-o-Smoke said:


> I totally agree. My 'stick burner' is a weber kettle. One of many options, it's probably not the best, but it works for a good sear, and has a cult following. And dang do I see a lot of them pushed out to the curb (how I got my last 2) or cheap used. Tough to beat the MES30+Weber Kettle combo at ~250 out the door.


I love my Weber kettle for grilling. I do add wood chips at times. Recently I started experimenting with a small wood pellet tube smoker given to me by a friend here on SMF. I went to a local BBQ competition a few weeks ago. What did I see? Many stick burners, some electric smokers like Cookshacks, and...quite a few Webers charcoal grills! I saw WSMs, kettle grills, and a few of the Weber Performer Series kettle grills.


----------



## daricksta

Plume-o-Smoke said:


> I totally agree. My 'stick burner' is a weber kettle. One of many options, it's probably not the best, but it works for a good sear, and has a cult following. And dang do I see a lot of them pushed out to the curb (how I got my last 2) or cheap used. Tough to beat the MES30+Weber Kettle combo at ~250 out the door.


This is exactly my setup. My family bought me a Weber 22.5" One Touch Silver for Father's Day years ago and I bought my MES 30 Gen 1 about 3.5 years ago. For certain grilled meats or pizzas I add wood chips. Now I'm experimenting with a wood pellet tube smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> My problem with the AMNPS is that there has been never enough smoke until I began nuking the pellets 2 minutes at a time for 3 times for a total of 6 minutes in all. I tried that at the suggestion of a friend here in OKC two smokes ago and it has worked to perfection for these past two smokes.
> 
> I don't see an increase in smoke as time moves on as someone reported recently. It stayed the same the whole time from beginning to end. The only time I have ever had too much smoke from pellets is when I put a few in the chip loader and dumped them into the tray a couple of weeks ago. It was so bad that I haven't repeated it since.
> 
> Since Bear and I both have 40" BT's of which both should smoke the same , it appears I may like more smoke than he does. I just know that what I am getting now with my nuking of the pellets, is the perfect amount of smoke and smoke taste. I would suspect that for those that say they get more smoke later into the smoking may be because their pellets dry out more from the heat in the smoker as time moves on, thus smoke more.





FloridaSteve said:


> I only nuke mine for 1 1/2 minutes. One plate full is enough for the first row and barely around the corner. The rest I fill directly from the bag. I am in Florida, which is humid, but I keep my pell its inside in the AC, so I wonder if it's humidity, or just heat. Doesn't matter, it works for me.


Reply to both:

I need to do more experimenting:

I never Nuked pellets, never pulled my dumper out or my chip drawer in my Gen #1.

And It always started out lightly smoking for the first hour, then light medium, then medium, and then medium heavy, but it never got too heavy (Not able to see through it).

This #2.5 did the same thing, except it actually got Too Heavy. I just need to figure out why. No big deal. I'll get it figured out & let you know.

John


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Bear did you get the 2.5 for free for testing?


Yes--No charge.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> Reply to both:
> 
> I need to do more experimenting:
> 
> I never Nuked pellets, never pulled my dumper out or my chip drawer in my Gen #1.
> 
> And It always started out lightly smoking for the first hour, then light medium, then medium, and then medium heavy, but it never got too heavy (Not able to see through it).
> 
> This #2.5 did the same thing, except it actually got Too Heavy. I just need to figure out why. No big deal. I'll get it figured out & let you know.
> 
> John


Bear, if I were to guess why the smoke got heavier, I would guess that it is because the pellets dried out from the heat in smoker and thus provided more smoke, just like when I nuke them, I get more smoke in my BT than I do if I don't nuke them .... I don't know that for fact though, but that would be my first suspicion.


----------



## mummel

Bearcarver said:


> Yes--No charge.
> 
> Bear


Thats great, congrats.  I for one look forward to your extensive testing to help improve my MES 2.5 + AMPS experience (which has been pretty great, but Im shooting for more consistency with respect to the AMPS).


----------



## floridasteve

Bearcarver said:


> Yes--No charge.
> 
> 
> Bear



Money well spent on their part.


----------



## mummel

FloridaSteve said:


> Money well spent on their part.


I would maybe disclose it in your review to address questions of bias that may come up.  Are you going to post a review about all your suggestions for Model 3.0.  Im very curious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> I would maybe disclose it in your review to address questions of bias that may come up.  Are you going to post a review about all your suggestions for Model 3.0.  Im very curious to hear your thoughts.


Why would I worry about that? Most people know me & know my report would be honest regardless.

If I was going to slant my review because the Test item was "No Charge", I wouldn't have reported that I didn't like the Gen #2. No charge for that one either, and I told them I hated it & listed things I would change. If this one had anything I didn't like, I would have done the same. That's one of the reasons I was asked to do the testing.

There is no model #3, and I gave everything I had on the ones I tested.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Bearcarver said:


> Why would I worry about that? Most people know me & know my report would be honest regardless.
> 
> If I was going to slant my review because the Test item was "No Charge", I wouldn't have reported that I didn't like the Gen #2. No charge for that one either, and I told them I hated it & listed things I would change. If this one had anything I didn't like, I would have done the same. That's one of the reasons I was asked to do the testing.
> 
> There is no model #3, and I gave everything I had on the ones I tested.
> 
> Bear


Yeah I wasnt suggesting anything.  More along the lines of if someone joins the forum 6 months from now and reads your review without knowing you.  Oh and there is always a next gen model!  I hope MB continues to work towards perfection.  Their PID is the first area of business IMO.


----------



## mummel

Bear, has there been any new info about the LCD screen and freezing temps?  Most people never had the MES BT last winter and I dont want to be a guinea pig.  Is it covered by warranty if my LCD freezes and stops working?


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Bear, has there been any new info about the LCD screen and freezing temps?  Most people never had the MES BT last winter and I dont want to be a guinea pig.  Is it covered by warranty if my LCD freezes and stops working?


I think the 2.5 came out last November or so. I would guess if some guys in MN, NY, PA, or some other freezing A$$ cold state would have had a problem, it would have gotten around to us by now.


----------



## candurin

I'll let you know about freezing issues after this winter...  I am in southern NJ and I keep mine covered outside (just survived significant rainfall from Jaoquin without issues).


----------



## Bearcarver

candurin said:


> I'll let you know about freezing issues after this winter... I am in southern NJ and I keep mine covered outside (just survived significant rainfall from Jaoquin without issues).


Yup---We get the cold in PA, but we only got 5 inches of rain in the last few days. I guess Joisey didn't get it as bad as expected---Am I right??

Bear


----------



## thomas8977

Hey everyone. I just fell upon this post. I see where the gen 1 30 inch Master built has a digital read out. If that's a gen 1, what's mine? Mine isn't digital at all. There is a knob you adjust at the plug going to the smoker and there is a whole about the diameter of your thumb at the back upper corner of the smoker.


----------



## floridasteve

mummel said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by FloridaSteve View Post
> 
> Money well spent on their part.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I would maybe disclose it in your review to address questions of bias that may come up.  Are you going to post a review about all your suggestions for Model 3.0.  Im very curious to hear your thoughts.



I sure didn't mean to imply that Masrerbuilt "bought" Bear's testimonial!  I simply ment that if they really had faith in their new product, who better to sent it to for feedback them someone who was worked so hard to help everyone with MES units to get the most out of their smokers, even those models that had obvious problems.


----------



## hank2000

thomas8977 said:


> Hey everyone. I just fell upon this post. I see where the gen 1 30 inch Master built has a digital read out. If that's a gen 1, what's mine? Mine isn't digital at all. There is a knob you adjust at the plug going to the smoker and there is a whole about the diameter of your thumb at the back upper corner of the smoker.


Yours is the analog model


----------



## smokingearl

Bear, one suggestion would be to find out how far along the AMPS rows are burnt when you start to get too much smoke. Then you could possibly use less pellets at that point and start decreasing them along the rows that are left. Something else you may try, is to put the lit end of the AMPS at the rear on the side of the heating element, then as the rows burnt they would be farther away. Perhaps there's something with the placement of the element along with the shape of its cover and the different shaped water pan than on the gen 1 that puts more heat on the element side. This would cause the rows on that side to heat and dry out more thus putting out more smoke.


----------



## candurin

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---We get the cold in PA, but we only got 5 inches of rain in the last few days. I guess Joisey didn't get it as bad as expected---Am I right??
> 
> 
> Bear



Not bad in our town.  Leaf and light branch debris.  We live 2 miles from shore (10 min north of Atlantic city) and didn't have much flooding.  Barrier towns had some flooding but fared pretty well.

Wife and Kids enjoyed some inside time and I did some ribs with the smoker in the garage (side door open :)).


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Why would I worry about that? Most people know me & know my report would be honest regardless.
> 
> If I was going to slant my review because the Test item was "No Charge", I wouldn't have reported that I didn't like the Gen #2. No charge for that one either, and I told them I hated it & listed things I would change. If this one had anything I didn't like, I would have done the same. That's one of the reasons I was asked to do the testing.
> 
> There is no model #3, and I gave everything I had on the ones I tested.
> 
> Bear


It's time to come clean, Bear. Yes, everybody, it's true. Bear has a vested interest in the MES. For all of you unaware of it, Bear's full name is Bearcarver Masterbuilt, scion of Woodcarver Masterbuilt who built the first smokers completely out of wood. Where do you think Bear got his woodcarving skills from? I'm sorry, Bear, but your story had to be told...


----------



## daricksta

thomas8977 said:


> Hey everyone. I just fell upon this post. I see where the gen 1 30 inch Master built has a digital read out. If that's a gen 1, what's mine? Mine isn't digital at all. There is a knob you adjust at the plug going to the smoker and there is a whole about the diameter of your thumb at the back upper corner of the smoker.


I think you're describing an analog MES 30. That's a different animal from the digital model.


----------



## floridasteve

daRicksta said:


> It's time to come clean, Bear. Yes, everybody, it's true. Bear has a vested interest in the MES. For all of you unaware of it, Bear's full name is Bearcarver Masterbuilt, scion of Woodcarver Masterbuilt who built the first smokers completely out of wood. Where do you think Bear got his woodcarving skills from? I'm sorry, Bear, but your story had to be told...


I can see it now -- a hollowed out wood bear with chips going into its mouth and smoke coming out its ass!

Points for the best laugh of the day!


----------



## daricksta

FloridaSteve said:


> I can see it now -- a hollowed out wood bear with chips going into its mouth and smoke coming out its ass!
> 
> Points for the best laugh of the day!


Thanks, Steve. I came up with the concept but you elaborated on it nicely!


----------



## gary s

That's funny !!!     I have a friend who had a bull smoker like that 













IMG_1052.JPG



__ gary s
__ Oct 6, 2015


----------



## brickguy221

daRicksta said:


> Thanks, Steve. I came up with the concept but you elaborated on it nicely!


All I could do or come up with when I read it, is ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    

That was a good one Rick. I loved it and know that "Da Bear" will also .... Did you ever consider being a comedian like Jay Leno?


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Rick!!!

Now everybody knows the truth about the Bear!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW:  When you guys get done Chuckling, & wipe the Laughing tears from your eyes, I'm reporting my Gen #2.5 worked Really Great on 7 hour Double Smoked Ham today. I'll be posting it in a Day or 2.

Also the AMNPS gave nice light smoke for 4 hours on the first row.

Then it got heavier & almost got too heavy at the first turn.

So I pulled it out & scraped a little (very little) of the burning black pellets into the ash side of the fire.

Put it back in and had Beautiful Light Medium to Medium smoke for the last 3 hours.

Thinking about filling the turn a little less next time & see what happens.

No Biggy----Still Worked Great !!!

Also: I had it dead center on the bottom rack, just above the water pan.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Rick!!!
> 
> Now everybody knows the truth about the Bear!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW:  When you guys get done Chuckling, & wipe the Laughing tears from your eyes, I'm reporting my Gen #2.5 worked Really Great on 7 hour Double Smoked Ham today. I'll be posting it in a Day or 2.
> 
> Also the AMNPS gave nice light smoke for 4 hours on the first row.
> 
> Then it got heavier & almost got too heavy at the first turn.
> 
> So I pulled it out & scraped a little (very little) of the burning black pellets into the ash side of the fire.
> 
> Put it back in and had Beautiful Light Medium to Medium smoke for the last 3 hours.
> 
> Thinking about filling the turn a little less next time & see what happens.
> 
> No Biggy----Still Worked Great !!!
> 
> Also: I had it dead center on the bottom rack, just above the water pan.
> 
> Bear


Bear, did you have your chip loader all the way in or pulled out a little?

You know, I never have tried using my Maze on the bottom rack. I always have it on a small 2" or so high rack the same size as the Maze placed on the bottom of smoker just to the left of the chip pan.

I can see if placed on the bottom rack like you did, that being higher up it may very well get more oxygen.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> Bear, did you have your chip loader all the way in or pulled out a little?
> 
> You know, I never have tried using my Maze on the bottom rack. I always have it on a small 2" or so high rack the same size as the Maze placed on the bottom of smoker just to the left of the chip pan.
> 
> I can see if placed on the bottom rack like you did, that being higher up it may very well get more oxygen.


Nope!!

I'm funny that way:

I don't Nuke any pellets, because I never had a problem keeping mine lit. I just keep them dry.

I don't remove the Chip Dumper for the same reason.

I never pull the chip drawer out at all for the same reason.

I also don't use a mailbox for the same reason. My mailbox is for my Mail.

If I ever have trouble keeping mine lit, I might try one or two of those things---But until then I keep my MES the way it came.

AS for putting it on the bottom rack----I just figured I'd try the easiest way first.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

gary s said:


> That's funny !!!     I have a friend who had a bull smoker like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1052.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Oct 6, 2015


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Nope!!
> 
> I'm funny that way:
> 
> I don't Nuke any pellets, because I never had a problem keeping mine lit. I just keep them dry.
> 
> I don't remove the Chip Dumper for the same reason.
> 
> I never pull the chip drawer out at all for the same reason.
> 
> I also don't use a mailbox for the same reason. My mailbox is for my Mail.
> 
> If I ever have trouble keeping mine lit, I might try one or two of those things---But until then I keep my MES the way it came.
> 
> AS for putting it on the bottom rack----I just figured I'd try the easiest way first.
> 
> Bear


Bear has all his extensive Step-by-Steps for smoking just about anything. But for using the smoker itself, Bear and I both are products of the Minimalist School of Smoking. Actually, Bear was the instructor and I his student. I think the only "mod" Bear has made for his MES 40 is his adjustable heat baffle or shield.

I'm only having an issue with keeping wood pellets lit during cold smokes. I'm researching the simplest solution to the problem and I don't think nuking the pellets or a mailbox mod is it.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Rick!!!
> 
> Now everybody knows the truth about the Bear!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW:  When you guys get done Chuckling, & wipe the Laughing tears from your eyes, I'm reporting my Gen #2.5 worked Really Great on 7 hour Double Smoked Ham today. I'll be posting it in a Day or 2.
> 
> Also the AMNPS gave nice light smoke for 4 hours on the first row.
> 
> Then it got heavier & almost got too heavy at the first turn.
> 
> So I pulled it out & scraped a little (very little) of the burning black pellets into the ash side of the fire.
> 
> Put it back in and had Beautiful Light Medium to Medium smoke for the last 3 hours.
> 
> Thinking about filling the turn a little less next time & see what happens.
> 
> No Biggy----Still Worked Great !!!
> 
> Also: I had it dead center on the bottom rack, just above the water pan.
> 
> Bear


This is a great suggestion but it took me a while to wipe the laughing tears from my eyes before I could read it. I tend to fill the AMNPS and just let it be through both light and heavy smoke. Looks like I'll have a bit more work to do next time out.


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> All I could do or come up with when I read it, is ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good one Rick. I loved it and know that "Da Bear" will also .... Did you ever consider being a comedian like Jay Leno?


Thanks, Brickguy! I hope Bear liked it. I_ pray _that Bear liked it.

I assume you mean YOUNG Leno and not whatever he had turned into near the end of his Tonight Show run. Honestly, the thing about comedy for most of us (especially me) is that no matter how funny you think you are a live audience will typically think otherwise. I was once part of a singing duo and I thought I'd come up with some surefire boffo in-between songs patter. But I guess the bar crowd couldn't hear me over the glasses clinking and the drunk ordering and the drink gulping and the tables chattering. So...I ply my comedy trade here. But nowadays I do my stand up sitting down at the computer.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> Bear has all his extensive Step-by-Steps for smoking just about anything. But for using the smoker itself, Bear and I both are products of the Minimalist School of Smoking. Actually, Bear was the instructor and I his student. I think the only "mod" Bear has made for his MES 40 is his adjustable heat baffle or shield.
> 
> I'm only having an issue with keeping wood pellets lit during cold smokes. I'm researching the simplest solution to the problem and I don't think nuking the pellets or a mailbox mod is it.


Thanks Rick!!

I noticed That you agree on those things, because yours doesn't need them either.

And as for my only Mod on my Gen #1 (My Heat deflector)---The good thing is, It isn't needed in my new Gen 2.5. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


daRicksta said:


> This is a great suggestion but it took me a while to wipe the laughing tears from my eyes before I could read it. I tend to fill the AMNPS and just let it be through both light and heavy smoke. Looks like I'll have a bit more work to do next time out.


I don't mind my smoke getting a little on the heavy side, but I draw the line when it gets to the point of not being able to see through it.

It never happened to me until the other day. I'll figure it out & make a simple adjustment.  No Biggy.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> Thanks, Brickguy! I hope Bear liked it. I_ pray _that Bear liked it.
> 
> I assume you mean YOUNG Leno and not whatever he had turned into near the end of his Tonight Show run. Honestly, the thing about comedy for most of us (especially me) is that no matter how funny you think you are a live audience will typically think otherwise. I was once part of a singing duo and I thought I'd come up with some surefire boffo in-between songs patter. But I guess the bar crowd couldn't hear me over the glasses clinking and the drunk ordering and the drink gulping and the tables chattering. So...I ply my comedy trade here. More sit down than stand up, though.


Watched a couple reruns the other week--Happy Days, Combat, and guess what Program is the first ever date I ever saw Leno????

Give up??-------Laverne & Shirley----Leno was Laverne's Date.  Goofy program, but I had to see where Leno got his start---At least I think that was his start.

Bear


----------



## floridasteve

TALK ABOUT GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE,  

 Last Thursday I told bear in this thread that my Maveric smoker probe constantly read 30 degrees less than what I set my smoker temp for.  And because of that, I couldn't cook at much above 245.  He suggested I call Masterbuilt because it sounded like I had a bad controller.  I said I would.  Friday morning I got a private message from Darryl at Masterbuilt, asking for my full name and address so he could send me a new controller.  I answered imeadately, and within 30 minutes I got another message saying he get one shipped that day. 

 Today it arrived!  It took some struggling to get the old controller to pop out of the frame, but the new one practally fell into place. A quick test showed it work g much better.  I'll know more tomorrow as  I'm smoking two large butts.  I'll let y'all know how it goes!

Thanks Darryl!


----------



## brickguy221

FloridaSteve said:


> TALK ABOUT GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE,
> 
> Last Thursday I told bear in this thread that my Maveric smoker probe constantly read 30 degrees less than what I set my smoker temp for. And because of that, I couldn't cook at much above 245. He suggested I call Masterbuilt because it sounded like I had a bad controller. I said I would. Friday morning I got a private message from Darryl at Masterbuilt, asking for my full name and address so he could send me a new controller. I answered imeadately, and within 30 minutes I got another message saying he get one shipped that day.
> 
> Today it arrived! It took some struggling to get the old controller to pop out of the frame, but the new one practally fell into place. A quick test showed it work g much better. I'll know more tomorrow as I'm smoking two large butts. I'll let y'all know how it goes!
> 
> Thanks Darryl!


I anxiously await your findings as my shelf temperature runs 15* and sometimes 20* less than what the controller says.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Watched a couple reruns the other week--Happy Days, Combat, and guess what Program is the first ever date I ever saw Leno????
> 
> Give up??-------Laverne & Shirley----Leno was Laverne's Date.  Goofy program, but I had to see where Leno got his start---At least I think that was his start.
> 
> Bear


I never watched a lot of Laverne & Shirley. Somewhere along the line I found out about him because by the time he voiced a small part in 1993's "We're Back" I knew who he was because he'd taken over The Tonight Show.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> I anxiously await your findings as my shelf temperature runs 15* and sometimes 20* less than what the controller says.


LOL---That could just be the difference in placement---Not the control.

Plus the owners manual says +/- 15°.

15° off is closer than my GE oven in my Kitchen.

That's a lot different than the problem Steve was having.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---That could just be the difference in placement---Not the control.
> 
> Plus the owners manual says +/- 15°.
> 
> 15° off is closer than my GE oven in my Kitchen.
> 
> That's a lot different than the problem Steve was having.
> 
> Bear


Gottcha ... Thanks Bear ... It looks like I need to go back and read the manual. When you get to be 78, ya miss a lot ya know...


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> Gottcha ... Thanks Bear ... It looks like I need to go back and read the manual. When you get to be 78, ya miss a lot ya know...


No Biggy---I miss plenty at 66!!

Wanta have some fun---Stick a Maverick in your Kitchen Oven & see how close it is. No wind in the kitchen, and no vent to let excess smoke out. A little more insulation in the oven too.

The biggest thing is where you place the Maverick probe in your smoker.

So far my new one is about 15° different at 230°, and much closer at 200°. Nothing wrong with that---I just adjust the MES to get the Mavericks to read what I want. I love it !!

Bear


----------



## floridasteve

Bearcarver said:


> No Biggy---I miss plenty at 66!!
> 
> Wanta have some fun---Stick a Maverick in your Kitchen Oven & see how close it is. No wind in the kitchen, and no vent to let excess smoke out. A little more insulation in the oven too.
> 
> The biggest thing is where you place the Maverick probe in your smoker.
> 
> So far my new one is about 15° different at 230°, and much closer at 200°. Nothing wrong with that---I just adjust the MES to get the Mavericks to read what I want. I love it !!
> 
> 
> Bear



Right now I'm cooking two butts, one on rack one and the other on rack two.  On rack one I have two probes, one on each side of my butt.  The left one averages 10 degrees lower than the right.  So if I'm wanting to cook something at 230, should I place my Maveric probe on the left side and set the smoker to whatever setting it takes to make the Maveric probe react 230 + 5, or 235?

Or perhaps it not really all that critical??  Does 5 or 10 degrees really make all that much difference?  I was all ready to order one of those $100 BT thermoters that have four probes and allows you to print out graphs so I could tell exactly what easy side of each rack was doing.  But is that necessary?  I'm beginning to feel like I'm spending all my energy pushing around tiny problems until I get them piled up into a mountain of worry, that really isn't necessary.


----------



## Bearcarver

FloridaSteve said:


> Right now I'm cooking two butts, one on rack one and the other on rack two. On rack one I have two probes, one on each side of my butt. The left one averages 10 degrees lower than the right. So if I'm wanting to cook something at 230, should I place my Maveric probe on the left side and set the smoker to whatever setting it takes to make the Maveric probe react 230 + 5, or 235?
> 
> Or perhaps it not really all that critical?? Does 5 or 10 degrees really make all that much difference? I was all ready to order one of those $100 BT thermoters that have four probes and allows you to print out graphs so I could tell exactly what easy side of each rack was doing. But is that necessary? I'm beginning to feel like I'm spending all my energy pushing around tiny problems until I get them piled up into a mountain of worry, that really isn't necessary.


5 or 10 degrees doesn't mean diddly. You can adjust it, or not---It doesn't matter.  You could make an adjustment, and later in the Smoke it'll change the other way around.

The main reason I get mine as close as possible is because I make all those Step by Steps, and when I tell people my Smoker was at 230°, i don't want it to mean it was set at 230°, but the actual temp was 220° or 240°.

That 30° off you were before, with your old controller was just too much, especially when it limited you to a 245° Max.

Sounds like your new controller works much better.

Bear


----------



## floridasteve

I was hoping you'd say that! :biggrin:   The new controller is working great!  SO much better that before. It really is a set and forget cooker now. It wasn't before.  

I did have a problem today with too much smoke -- for the first time.  I used a different manufacturer's product and they really took off.  Might be something for those having problem to try.  Will report on that in a thread in the appropriate place.


----------



## daricksta

FloridaSteve said:


> Right now I'm cooking two butts, one on rack one and the other on rack two. On rack one I have two probes, one on each side of my butt. The left one averages 10 degrees lower than the right. So if I'm wanting to cook something at 230, should I place my Maveric probe on the left side and set the smoker to whatever setting it takes to make the Maveric probe react 230 + 5, or 235?
> 
> Or perhaps it not really all that critical?? Does 5 or 10 degrees really make all that much difference? I was all ready to order one of those $100 BT thermoters that have four probes and allows you to print out graphs so I could tell exactly what easy side of each rack was doing. But is that necessary? I'm beginning to feel like I'm spending all my energy pushing around tiny problems until I get them piled up into a mountain of worry, that really isn't necessary.


The temp display on the Maverick depends on where the probes are placed in the MES: left side, right side, rack 1, rack 2, rack 3, toward the front or near the rear wall. I must have ADHD because in no way can I deal with that. With so many variables I just want to take out the Weber kettle grill and slap whatever I was going to smoke over hot charcoal.

So, what I've done is to designate where I clip the probes inside my MES 30. I typically use rack #2 when smoking one hunk o' meat. The BARBECUE probe is always clipped on the left side of rack #2 near where the side and rear walls meet. I do that because the left side typically doesn't get as hot as the right side (with some exceptions) so I want to make sure the left side is at least at or around the set point instead of being too far below it after I adjust the overall controller temp. The FOOD probe goes inside the hunk o' meat, of course from the right side. 

When smoking 2 racks of pork ribs, I clip the BARBECUE probe again to the left side of rack #2 and the FOOD probe to the right side of rack #3 because I like to observe the temp differences between the two MES racks and sides. and adjust the controller so that the (cooler) left side is at or slightly below the set point while the right side is typically dead on.

Since both probes have been calibrated and by clipping them to the same spots I've now been able to get temp readings that are consistently a certain number of degrees separated from the readings on the MES controller screen. In fact, I just use the temp display on the controller screen as a point of reference. Anyway, this is my system and it works for me. My personal mountains of worry reside in other regions of my life.


----------



## brickguy221

daRicksta said:


> With so many variables I just want to take out the Weber kettle grill and slap whatever I was going to smoke over hot charcoal.


Rick, this reminded me how I once did Tri-Tips on my Weber Kettle 8 years or so ago, taught to me by my Son in Cal. who had a Weber Kettle.

I would fill the Weber Chimney with Charcoal, light it, and then dump into the Weber Kettle when ready. Next, I would put the Tri-Tip (s) on with the fattest side down and shut the lid with vents wide open for about 5 minutes and let it burn some of the fat off. Next, I would flip the Tri-Tip over, shut the lid again, *close all vents,*  and go off and forget it for another 40-50 minutes, then come back and take lid off and Tri-Tip would be done. 40 minutes back for small Tri-Tip and 50 minutes back for larger Tri-Tip. 

Shortly after that, I bought a Hasty Bake Grill and a Weber Wireless Probe and started using it on the Tri-Tips, but still used the same fat side down first method that I used on the Weber Kettle.


----------



## floridasteve

> Originally Posted by *daRicksta*
> 
> 
> <snip>
> 
> 
> So, what I've done is to designate where I clip the probes inside my MES 30.
> 
> 
> <snip>



That's basically how I cook.  On this smoke I went the extra step of placing the two food probed on each side of Rack 1 just to get a better idea of who the new Controller was working.  After four hours I stuck them into the two butts.


----------



## daricksta

FloridaSteve said:


> That's basically how I cook.  One this smoke I went the extra step of placing the two food probed on each side of Rack 1 just to get a better idea of who the new Controller was working.  After four hours I stuck them into the two butts.


Great idea. I think I might just buy a 2nd ET-733. I'd like the flexibility of having 4 probes for some smokes. I just watched part of a video where the guy was smoking a 7 lb. boneless USDA Prime ribeye roast in his Kamado Joe grill. He had something other than a Maverick but he place a probe at both ends of the roast. I think that's a good idea. Having 4 probes would enable me to insert them either in one big roast or in 2 briskets and still be able to clip them to 2 separate racks.


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> Rick, this reminded me how I once did Tri-Tips on my Weber Kettle 8 years or so ago, taught to me by my Son in Cal. who had a Weber Kettle.
> 
> I would fill the Weber Chimney with Charcoal, light it, and then dump into the Weber Kettle when ready. Next, I would put the Tri-Tip (s) on with the fattest side down and shut the lid with vents wide open for about 5 minutes and let it burn some of the fat off. Next, I would flip the Tri-Tip over, shut the lid again and go off and forget it for another 40-50 minutes, then come back and take lid off and Tri-Tip would be done. 40 minutes back for small Tri-Tip and 50 minutes back for larger Tri-Tip.
> 
> Shortly after that, I bought a Hasty Bake Grill and a Weber Wireless Probe and started using it on the Tri-Tips, but still used the same fat side down first method that I used on the Weber Kettle.


Grilling a Tri-Tip on my Weber kettle grill is my favorite way to cook it. I used to grill Tri-Tip steaks a lot. How large a roast do you usually grill? Do you cook it over direct heat or do you use zones? I smoked one in my MES 30 using mesquite pellets and it was delicious.


----------



## brickguy221

daRicksta said:


> Grilling a Tri-Tip on my Weber kettle grill is my favorite way to cook it. I used to grill Tri-Tip steaks a lot. How large a roast do you usually grill? Do you cook it over direct heat or do you use zones? I smoked one in my MES 30 using mesquite pellets and it was delicious.


When I used a Weber Kettle, I cooked it over direct heat. Ditto when I did it on my Hasty Bake Grill. However, I have done all of them in my Smoker for the past 2 1/2 years. I gave my Weber Kettle to my next to oldest Son 8 years or so ago when I bought the Hasty Bake Grill. I recently sold the Hasty Bake Grill and gave my old 40" Gen 2.0 MES to one of my Grand Daughters and her husband, so all I have left at the moment is my new 40" BT.... However, I am planning to buy another 22 1/2" Weber Kettle for Hamburgers and such things.

Rick, I re-read my post about doing the Tri-Tips on the Weber and I left out part of what I did. It should have read ... "  I would put the Tri-Tip (s) on with the fattest side down and shut the lid with vents wide open for about 5 minutes and let it burn some of the fat off. Next, I would flip the Tri-Tip over, shut the lid again, *close all vents,*  and go off and forget it for another 40-50 minutes," ... as you will note, I left out the.... "*close all vents"*.... in my original post.


----------



## Bearcarver

Moving back to the subject of Masterbuilt:

I did some more testing on my MES 40 Gen #2.5, and it performed Beautifully.

Here it is in Action:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236101/double-smoked-ham-bear-style

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> Moving back to the subject of Masterbuilt:
> 
> I did some more testing on my MES 40 Gen #2.5, and it performed Beautifully.
> 
> Here it is in Action:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236101/double-smoked-ham-bear-style
> 
> Bear


Thanks for posting Bear. Those are really great pictures as well as delicious pictures. I am going to have to try placing my Maze on the bottom rack like you did. I note you had your ham in a pan, so there was no danger of drippings getting on the Maze. On meats placed on the rack with no protection for the Maze from drips since it would be above the water pan, I would have to figure a way to protect it though. A couple of questions ...

1. I assume you smoked with the Chip loader fully in place....?

2. Where did you get the rack you have inside the pan for the ham to sit on.

I definitely need to do a ham and follow your instructions as you make it easy to understand and follow.


----------



## brickguy221

I missed this post .... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236101/double-smoked-ham-bear-style

Where was it located as I still don't see it with out clicking on this link........


----------



## smokingearl

Brickguy221 said:


> I missed this post ....
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236101/double-smoked-ham-bear-style
> 
> Where was it located as I still don't see it with out clicking on this link........



It's under pork 
"Double smoked ham (bear style)"


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> When I used a Weber Kettle, I cooked it over direct heat. Ditto when I did it on my Hasty Bake Grill. However, I have done all of them in my Smoker for the past 2 1/2 years. I gave my Weber Kettle to my next to oldest Son 8 years or so ago when I bought the Hasty Bake Grill. I recently sold the Hasty Bake Grill and gave my old 40" Gen 2.0 MES to one of my Grand Daughters and her husband, so all I have left at the moment is my new 40" BT.... However, I am planning to buy another 22 1/2" Weber Kettle for Hamburgers and such things.
> 
> Rick, I re-read my post about doing the Tri-Tips on the Weber and I left out part of what I did. It should have read ... "  I would put the Tri-Tip (s) on with the fattest side down and shut the lid with vents wide open for about 5 minutes and let it burn some of the fat off. Next, I would flip the Tri-Tip over, shut the lid again, *close all vents,*  and go off and forget it for another 40-50 minutes," ... as you will note, I left out the.... "*close all vents"*.... in my original post.


Jim, I thought some info was missing. So, you cook it over direct heat and allow the closed vents to slowly kill the coals so the meat doesn't overcook? I've never cooked anything on my Weber where I closed all the vents. I only close them after I'm done when I want to snuff out the charcoal.


----------



## brickguy221

daRicksta said:


> Jim, I thought some info was missing. So, you cook it over direct heat and allow the closed vents to slowly kill the coals so the meat doesn't overcook? I've never cooked anything on my Weber where I closed all the vents. I only close them after I'm done when I want to snuff out the charcoal.


Rick, that is how we did it back then on the Weber Kettle. Haven't tried it that way for 8+ years though. Without a wireless probe, you had to do a first one to see how long to leave it in after the first 5 minutes or so. A 2 to 2 1/2 lb one would be 40-45 minutes. A 3 to 3 1/2 lb one would be 50-55 minutes. However with a wireless probe, you can just watch your Maverick to see when to take it out. When I buy another Weber 22 1/2 inch Kettle, I might try that method again and see what happens.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> Thanks for posting Bear. Those are really great pictures as well as delicious pictures. I am going to have to try placing my Maze on the bottom rack like you did. I note you had your ham in a pan, so there was no danger of drippings getting on the Maze. On meats placed on the rack with no protection for the Maze from drips since it would be above the water pan, I would have to figure a way to protect it though. A couple of questions ...
> 
> 1. I assume you smoked with the Chip loader fully in place....? *Always fully in place.*
> 
> 2. Where did you get the rack you have inside the pan for the ham to sit on.* Since I'm not supposed to insert links, just search "8" x 10" Half-Size Footed Draining Grate" or "Wire Cooling racks".*
> 
> I definitely need to do a ham and follow your instructions as you make it easy to understand and follow.


Thanks,

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Bear





> Originally Posted by *Bearcarver*
> 
> 
> 2. Where did you get the rack you have inside the pan for the ham to sit on. *Since I'm not supposed to insert links, just search "8" x 10" Half-Size Footed Draining Grate" or "Wire Cooling racks".*


I goggled that and found some. Thanks Bear.

Jim


----------



## floridasteve

> .  Where did you get the rack you have inside the pan for the ham to sit on. Since I'm not supposed to insert links, just search "8" x 10" Half-Size Footed Draining Grate" or "Wire Cooling racks".



We're not??  I didn't know that!


----------



## Bearcarver

FloridaSteve said:


> We're not?? I didn't know that!


I've done it already, and nobody said anything, but I've seen them get removed.

I think it's because we have paid advertisers here, so we shouldn't send people to their outside competitors. Makes sense to me.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Brickguy221 said:


> Rick, that is how we did it back then on the Weber Kettle. Haven't tried it that way for 8+ years though. Without a wireless probe, you had to do a first one to see how long to leave it in after the first 5 minutes or so. A 2 to 2 1/2 lb one would be 40-45 minutes. A 3 to 3 1/2 lb one would be 50-55 minutes. However with a wireless probe, you can just watch your Maverick to see when to take it out. When I buy another Weber 22 1/2 inch Kettle, I might try that method again and see what happens.


The cooking times seem correct to me, Jim. I have a Weber 22 1/2 inch Kettle and I actually prize above my Masterbuilt.

The first time I ever had grilled Tri-Tip steaks was at a party thrown by a co-worker of my wife's back in the mid-80s. The steaks were marinated in this: 













meat-tenderizer.jpg



__ daricksta
__ Oct 9, 2015






and then grilled over charcoal. The flavors imparted from this marinade made the Tri-Tip the most incredible grilled steak I'd ever had. I bought the Basque Meat Marinade for years but they no longer sell it where I live. I'd love to find it somewhere locally or find a copycat recipe online. Ah--the Basque company sells it online from their website. Very cool.

Just found out a restaurant in Chico, CA called Basque Norte that apparently markets it's own Basque meat marinade. Some people rate it highly but I've never tried it. Have no idea why I'm giving this stuff so much space. It's because you put me in a Tri-Tip grilling mood, Jim.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> I goggled that and found some. Thanks Bear.
> 
> Jim


Shop around---There's a pretty good range of prices for those.

Bear


----------



## coconuts

The best price by far I have seen on the Half Size 8" X 10" drain grates to go into your half size foil pans is from Food Service Warehouse or FSW at $1.35 each. This is much cheaper than anything I have found on Amazon. Shipping is reasonable as well and they shipped same day.
[h1]This is the item I selected but they have other brands: *Pinch (WPG-810C) - 8" x 10" Chrome Plated Wire Pan Grate*[/h1]


----------



## Bearcarver

Coconuts said:


> The best price by far I have seen on the Half Size 8" X 10" drain grates to go into your half size foil pans is from Food Service Warehouse or FSW at $1.35 each. This is much cheaper than anything I have found on Amazon. Shipping is reasonable as well and they shipped same day.
> [h1]This is the item I selected but they have other brands: *Pinch (WPG-810C) - 8" x 10" Chrome Plated Wire Pan Grate*[/h1]


That's a Great price!! Anything under $2 each is awesome!!

I think I paid $1.89 locally, no shipping charge.

Bear


----------



## 12thmansmoke

Could someone please confirm if the following is a gen 2.5 Model 20072415

Home Depot

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterbu...th-Electric-Digital-Smoker-20072415/205515767

Picking up today.

Thank you

-Robert


----------



## smokingearl

All the bluetooth models are the newest so you're good to go.


----------



## Bearcarver

12thManSmoke said:


> Could someone please confirm if the following is a gen 2.5 Model 20072415
> 
> Home Depot
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterbu...th-Electric-Digital-Smoker-20072415/205515767
> 
> Picking up today.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> -Robert


Looks like it. The 2.5 is the only Smoker that is Bluetooth.

Everything that can be seen from the outside could be either a Gen #2 or a Gen #2.5.

However I've only ever seen the Sun Shield over the control box on the Gen #2,5 BT.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> Looks like it. The 2.5 is the only Smoker that is Bluetooth.
> 
> Everything that can be seen from the outside could be either a Gen #2 or a Gen #2.5.
> 
> However I've only ever seen the Sun Shield over the control box on the Gen #2,5 BT.
> 
> Bear


I can't confirm it is a 2.5 because I can't see the water pan in the picture, but I have to agree with what Bear said and without seeing the water pan but seeing the Sun Shield over the control box, I would guess that it could be a 2.5. 

BTW, for $30 more you can get a 40" with legs at Sams.


----------



## 12thmansmoke

I dont have a Sams membership, and tons of credit to HD.....

Guys, looking for some advice on the a-Maze-n smoker box.

Should i get one right off the bat, or use the actual heat element and wood chip loader in the MES?

From what i understand, using a-Maze-n completely disengaged the smoking element of the MES?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## oklatraveler

I am not sure this is the right place to ask this question so redirect me if not....

I just bought the Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker 20070411. It has the remote control. My question is, shouldn't the remote control tell you what temp is in the smoker? It tells me the temp I have set it at, but it doesn't tell me the actual temp that it is. I called Masterbuilt and asked them and this girl I spoke too who didn't know much and I could barely understand her, said that the remotes don't tell you this info. That's crazy!! And I at least thought it would beep or something when it reached it's set temp but no!! Whats the use of the remote? Just to turn on/off?


----------



## dr k

oklatraveler said:


> I am not sure this is the right place to ask this question so redirect me if not....
> 
> I just bought the Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker 20070411. It has the remote control. My question is, shouldn't the remote control tell you what temp is in the smoker? It tells me the temp I have set it at, but it doesn't tell me the actual temp that it is. I called Masterbuilt and asked them and this girl I spoke too who didn't know much and I could barely understand her, said that the remotes don't tell you this info. That's crazy!! And I at least thought it would beep or something when it reached it's set temp but no!! Whats the use of the remote? Just to turn on/off? :icon_rolleyes:


My 40 inch when I press the meat probe on the remote it displays the probe temp then the set temp then the actual temp and alternates the actual temp and set temp several times before defaulting to just the set temp. 
-Kurt


----------



## dr k

12thManSmoke said:


> I dont have a Sams membership, and tons of credit to HD.....
> 
> Guys, looking for some advice on the a-Maze-n smoker box.
> Should i get one right off the bat, or use the actual heat element and wood chip loader in the MES?
> From what i understand, using a-Maze-n completely disengaged the smoking element of the MES?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


No it holds pellets in a perforated stainless steel maze tray you light with a torch that you put in the smoker that burns on its own without using the chip pan and loader on the side of the smoker. Go to the bottom of this page past all the posts and you'll see the sponsors and you'll see A-maze-n products to click on. 
-Kurt


----------



## oklatraveler

Dr K said:


> My 40 inch when I press the meat probe on the remote it displays the probe temp then the set temp then the actual temp and alternates the actual temp and set temp several times before defaulting to just the set temp.
> -Kurt


Ahh...hadn't thought of that!! I will see if that is what I need to do. Thanks so much for the info. I appreciate it.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> No it holds pellets in a perforated stainless steel maze tray you light with a torch that you put in the smoker that burns on its own without using the chip pan and loader on the side of the smoker. Go to the bottom of this page past all the posts and you'll see the sponsors and you'll see A-maze-n products to click on.
> -Kurt









Yup!!

Bear

On Edit---I don't know why, but those business card ads aren't at the bottom of my pages right now, so here is a link to the AMNPS:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


----------



## tjdcorona

Did you get one yet? I bought the mes 30 signature series. I absolutely love it. Cant do a full brisket on any of them, but you can do half at a time which .......ehhhh

I have no regrets, but I will add the mailbox option. I don't like the slanted pan leading to the water pan, I think it adds a shield to the heat unit? But never have a problem - and all the heating times are right on target.

I don't know if its a gen 1,2, or 3 - none of the descriptions match my unit. DEFINATELY DO NOT GET one with a window in it - glass is a horrible insulator


----------



## tjdcorona

Theres a maze smoking unit you can put in the smoker. I have not gone that route yet, though I plan to. It will be the mailbox version, be on the outside of the smoker. What I do not know is does this unit upset the thermocouple of the smoker? IS this why they burn out on the MAsterbuilts? Also, by disconnecting the original smoke box, how does the heating element turn off and on? I see it working real hard without ever stabilizing, and thus will burn out? People say theres no issues but I have my engineering hat on too much.

I am going to get all the parts for the add on smoker and install - keeping all the pieces to put back once something goes awry. I love this smoker and don't want to ruin it


----------



## Bearcarver

tjdcorona said:


> Theres a maze smoking unit you can put in the smoker. I have not gone that route yet, though I plan to. It will be the mailbox version, be on the outside of the smoker. What I do not know is does this unit upset the thermocouple of the smoker? IS this why they burn out on the MAsterbuilts? Also, by disconnecting the original smoke box, how does the heating element turn off and on? I see it working real hard without ever stabilizing, and thus will burn out? People say theres no issues but I have my engineering hat on too much.
> 
> I am going to get all the parts for the add on smoker and install - keeping all the pieces to put back once something goes awry. I love this smoker and don't want to ruin it


An AMNPS will make your smoking so easy and much better quality, you won't believe it.

It will not effect the thermocouple one bit.

You won't be disconnecting your built in chip burner-----You will just stop feeding it. The heating element will keep working exactly like it has been.

You will never want to return to using the MES chip burner. I haven't used mine in 6 years.

And the heat loss through the glass is not noticeable. I would never get another smoker without the window in the door. It has spoiled me.

Bear


----------



## tjdcorona

yes - the 40 would be worth it to cook more meat. There is only me , the wife and leftover requirements for me, so 30 is all I need.


----------



## tjdcorona

Hey Bear - First of all thank you for your service! Nothing more important than veterans!

I will order my unit today then. I am torn a little between the maze unit, and ths stick units. Also investigating the mailbox set up. Any feedback on the three?


----------



## Bearcarver

tjdcorona said:


> Hey Bear - First of all thank you for your service! Nothing more important than veterans!
> 
> I will order my unit today then. I am torn a little between the maze unit, and ths stick units. Also investigating the mailbox set up. Any feedback on the three?


Thank You!!

If you are not at high altitude, the 5 X 8 AMNPS works best.

People at high altitude pretty much need the Tube smoker.

I would try the AMNPS in your smoker first. Then if you have problems go to the mailbox.

I've been using my AMNS and AMNPS for 6 years without needing a mailbox. It's nice to not have to mess with anything other than my smoker.

Bear


----------



## remsr

Wow! Bear that was a reall good history of the MES 30 and 40. 
My next door neighbor bought a generation 1 30 about 5 years ago and uses it a lot in the summer months here in Minnesota. I have never known him to have a problem with it. I had a WSM 22.5 that I love but wanted something that was less of s hassle for things like burgers and chicken. But what I really wanted one for was to finish my briskets and butts after smoking them on the WSM for a smoke a ring and that unbeatable bricket flavor that an electric smoker can't naturally produce. Moving those large cuts of meat from the WSM to the MES would alow me to set it and forget it but, a MRS 30 was not going to work with out cutting the brisket and ribs. So I used the oven in the house until I discovered the MES 40" I was about to buy one when  the Generation 2 came out but acted some investigating I discovered that it had all sorts of problems. Then the generation 2.5 came out. I felt confident in buying one because Masterbuilt was willing to redesign the Generation 2 eliminateing the problems and adding some new features. I am going on my second year with my generation 2.5 40" and have only had to replace the meat prob. Other than that it preforms great and I couldn't  be more pleased. I like it even more now that I have gotten into cold smoking and smoking at low temps using the MES smoke generator or the A-MAZE-N pellet smoker.
This is what my MES 40 looks like.













image.jpeg



__ remsr
__ Apr 5, 2016


----------



## remsr

That box on the right side is the MES smoke generator that will smoke for 6 or more hours on one filling. It works great and I have only one complaint. The  paint they used melts and makes a mess. I used paint remover to remove the paint from the hopper, but I should have removed the paint on the inside of the unit as well. Maybe Masterbuilt has corrected this??? If you want lots of good clean smoke fast it beats the A-MAZE-N pellet smoker. I use both I just did some hams last week using the A-MAZE-N 5X8 pellet smoker and they came out real smoky. I like both ways of generating smoke for different reasons.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You for your comments, REMSR !!!

So far my Gen 2.5 is doing real good too!!

I looked at those MES Smoke generators, but my Amazing Smokers work so good, I'll just stick to them. That way I don't have to have any more toys to deal with, which is also why I'm glad I never needed to go to a Mailbox Mod.

Thanks Again,

Bear


----------



## remsr

Truth be told if I had bought the Amazing smokers (I have 2 of them the 12" tube and the 5x8 tray) I would have never had a reason to buy the Masterbuilt cold smoker. But I bought the Masterbuilt cold smoker first and have to justify having it now.[emoji]129300[/emoji]
It does work well and it is simple to use. The cost was only $29.00 because of a discount for signing for a Cabela credit card. The draw back is that it is pretty much a one trick pony dedicated to my MES 2.5. I can use the Amazing smokers in my grills or in any inclosed space. I started out 20 years ago smoking on a All in one el chepo $59 gas smoker. I turned out lots of good food in it befor it carped out on me. The reason I tell you this is that I miss that bacon like flavor of my ribs produced by a mix of propane gas and steem. The amazing smokers will alow me to once again accomplish that in my gas grills.


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Truth be told if I had bought the Amazing smokers (I have 2 of them the 12" tube and the 5x8 tray) I would have never had a reason to buy the Masterbuilt cold smoker. But I bought the Masterbuilt cold smoker first and have to justify having it now.[emoji]129300[/emoji]
> It does work well and it is simple to use. The cost was only $29.00 because of a discount for signing for a Cabela credit card. The draw back is that it is pretty much a one trick pony dedicated to my MES 2.5. I can use the Amazing smokers in my grills or in any inclosed space. I started out 20 years ago smoking on a All in one el chepo $59 gas smoker. I turned out lots of good food in it befor it carped out on me. The reason I tell you this is that I miss that bacon like flavor of my ribs produced by a mix of propane gas and steem. The amazing smokers will alow me to once again accomplish that in my gas grills.


Sounds to me like you're doing great with whatever you use!!

Keep up the Great work!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Later,

Bear


----------



## bobrap

tjdcorona said:


> Did you get one yet? I bought the mes 30 signature series. I absolutely love it. Cant do a full brisket on any of them, but you can do half at a time which .......ehhhh
> 
> I have no regrets, but I will add the mailbox option. I don't like the slanted pan leading to the water pan, I think it adds a shield to the heat unit? But never have a problem - and all the heating times are right on target.
> 
> I don't know if its a gen 1,2, or 3 - none of the descriptions match my unit. DEFINATELY DO NOT GET one with a window in it - glass is a horrible insulator


Seems you and I are about the only ones who bought the sig series. :)  Just got off the phone with Masterbuilt and was informed it's a gen 2.5
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  It comes with the full angled drip tray, but, can be modded like the one Bear has (BT 2.5).  The parts and shipping cost me $14.  Now I'm chomping at the bit to do some smoked sausage (main reason for me buying this).  Pellet smoker doesn't get low enough.

@Bear

Thanks for a great write-up!  Answered a lot of questions and quelled some fears.  Thanks, again!


----------



## boudin4evr

anybody has INTERNAL dimensions on inside of the 30 and 40 units?

thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

boudin4evr said:


> anybody has INTERNAL dimensions on inside of the 30 and 40 units?
> 
> thanks


I sold my MES 30 a couple years ago, so I can't measure it.

However I just measured one of my MES 40 grill racks, and they are 12 1/4" Deep X 19 3/4" wide.

I think the MES 30 is the same depth, but quite a bit less in width.

Bear


----------



## newcdnsmoker

Hello all. Failed a DIY electric build...wife is afraid I'll burn down the house now that i disabled the temp cut out on the hotplate. Good news is She insists I buy one now. Just wondering if at all possible you can identify which Gen the one below is, are all BT Gen 2.5? That does appear to be the best opotion,  correct?

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.30-inch-bluetooth-smart-digital-electric-smoker.1000847115.html

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Bearcarver

NewCDNSmoker said:


> Hello all. Failed a DIY electric build...wife is afraid I'll burn down the house now that i disabled the temp cut out on the hotplate. Good news is She insists I buy one now. Just wondering if at all possible you can identify which Gen the one below is, are all BT Gen 2.5? That does appear to be the best opotion, correct?
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.30-inch-bluetooth-smart-digital-electric-smoker.1000847115.html
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


I answered you in the PM----The one in the link you posted is currently the best Generation-----> Gen #2.5.

Bear


----------



## remsr

That's a generation 2.5 Bear. Looks like mine.


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> That's a generation 2.5 Bear. Looks like mine.


Yup---That's what I said, and it is the best so far. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## remsr

Now why did I post that as if you asked the question? I know you have a 2.5 40" the difference between your smoker and mine is yours has a window and mine doesn't.













image.jpeg



__ remsr
__ May 12, 2016


----------



## remsr

That little guy on the right side is the Masterbuilt cold smoker that sells for around $60 it works great, but the coating inside melts and makes a mess on your deck if you don't remove the coating or put something under the unit to protect your deck. I have the amazing pellet smokers as well, the tray and the 12" tube that I use in my grills and my smokers. Today I will be doing Jeff's chicken quarter recipe using the side attached cold smoker.  I will be brining them and smoking them then grilling them to crisp the skin. Can I then vacuum pack and freez them? I have 10 pounds of them that I got for $4.90 at Cub.


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Now why did I post that as if you asked the question? I know you have a 2.5 40" the difference between your smoker and mine is yours has a window and mine doesn't.


My first MES was without a window, but now that I've had a window for over 6 years, I'm spoiled.

I would never get another one without the Window.

Kinda like when I got my first car with Air Conditioning.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> That little guy on the right side is the Masterbuilt cold smoker that sells for around $60 it works great, but the coating inside melts and makes a mess on your deck if you don't remove the coating or put something under the unit to protect your deck. I have the amazing pellet smokers as well, the tray and the 12" tube that I use in my grills and my smokers. Today I will be doing Jeff's chicken quarter recipe using the side attached cold smoker. I will be brining them and smoking them then grilling them to crisp the skin. Can I then vacuum pack and freez them? I have 10 pounds of them that I got for $4.90 at Cub.


Sounds Great !!

Jeff has a lot of Awesome Step by Steps!!!

I wouldn't see why you couldn't Vac & Freeze those Chicken Quarters, or maybe even remove the meat from the bones & Vac & Freeze that??

Bear


----------



## mummel

NEVER GET A WINDOW!  The Cabelas MES is the way to go, 100%.  Bear and I will always differ on this, but seriously, I dont have to do a thing to mine.  Never cleaned it.  Never had to bother scrubbing the window after every smoke etc.  NO WINDOW ALL THE WAY HAHA!


----------



## link

Hey REMSR, Yes you can seal an freeze. I buy chicken quarters in 10 lbs packages as well and smoke them. I then package and freeze and put in the freezer at work so I have lunches if I need them (makes all the guys jealous).

Link


----------



## remsr

If I had it to do over again I would have a window. I once had a grill with a glass front that you could't see through after grilling a cupel times. I thought the smoker would be the same. I should have checked the forms befor I bought, but at the time I was most interested in getting one that worked.


----------



## remsr

Hey mummel! I do like my smoker even without the window now you make me think I made the right decision. I would not like cleaning the window aver every smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver

Like I said----Once I had a car with Air Conditioning, I would never again buy one without.

Once I had an MES smoker with a window in the door, I will never get one without one.

If you never had either of those things, you would not miss them as much.

Like Mummel, before I ever had Air Conditioning in a car, I used to say, "I don't need air conditioning, I can open the windows".

Same thing with missing the Window in the door. Cleaning the Window isn't difficult.

That should be enough on the Window topic.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

link said:


> Hey REMSR, Yes you can seal an freeze. I buy chicken quarters in 10 lbs packages as well and smoke them. I then package and freeze and put in the freezer at work so I have lunches if I need them (makes all the guys jealous).
> 
> Link


Thank You Link!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## mummel

REMSR said:


> Hey mummel! I do like my smoker even without the window now you make me think I made the right decision. I would not like cleaning the window aver every smoke.


Sometimes I finish my smokes late at night like 11pm, sometimes early morning like 4am.  You need to clean your window while its hot.  THE LAST THING I WANT TO DO is scrub my window at 4am!!!!

But each to his own.  Bear is the guru and I respect his opinion.  All I know is that my Cabelas model is zero to low maintenance.  Thats what I care about.  Thats what works for me.  Less work = more smoking more often!!!

One thing though, is my vent remains jammed with creosote.  I know I've asked before but have never followed through on cleaning it.  I need to get some sort of degreaser and get that stuff off so I can open and close the vent again.  What degreaser shall I use?


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Sometimes I finish my smokes late at night like 11pm, sometimes early morning like 4am.  You need to clean your window while its hot.  THE LAST THING I WANT TO DO is scrub my window at 4am!!!!
> 
> But each to his own.  Bear is the guru and I respect his opinion.  All I know is that my Cabelas model is zero to low maintenance.  Thats what I care about.  Thats what works for me.  Less work = more smoking more often!!!
> 
> One thing though, is my vent remains jammed with creosote.  I know I've asked before but have never followed through on cleaning it.  I need to get some sort of degreaser and get that stuff off so I can open and close the vent again.  What degreaser shall I use?


Just about any kind of Oven Cleaner would work on & around that vent.

Just get it all wiped up, so there's none hanging there to fall on your next batch of smoked goodies!!

Bear


----------



## remsr

I should think any dish soap would work and I'm wondering if peanut oil would be a good lube because of its high flash point. I am just using logic hear and telling you what I might try. 
More logic about the Window.
 After carful thought here is what I think. 
 I also have a WSM and a Holland grill, the Holland cooks by time, there is no heat adjustment, you just turn it on put your food on the grill, close the lid and wait. Holland says " if your look' your not cook'n" the WSM is pretty much the same, only in that  if you lift the lid it take time to recover the heat you loose.
Looking at the food through a window wouldn't do me much good as I can't tell by looking what the internal temp it. I have learned to use remote probes to monitor that, which is more accurate then looking through a window of pushing and poking the food and I kind of like the build up on the door that adds to the seasoning of my Masterbuilt, I can see everything I need to know about that  is going on in the smoker on my iPhone and my remote meat probe monitor. 
For these reasons I can't justify the added cost of a window just for the conveince of looking. 
But when it's hot and muggy I can justify air conditioning in my vehicles and a whole lot more extras. I have a 2013 ML350 and a 2015 Ram 1500 Limited both are loaded with options some I can live without but most I would miss. Hear in Minnesota in the winter heated seats and steering wheel are really nice and I like the fact that I can start my truck from anywhere with my phone and depending on the temp either the heated seat and steering wheel will come on or the cooled seats and air will come on. Just saying I do appreciate comfort and convenience. Ok I'm done with the window now. Anything else Bear says about smoking  you can take to the bank, he is indeed a guru.  [emoji]129303[/emoji]


----------



## gary s

I don't own a MES or any Electric or gas smoker, Mine is an RF. We have thought about putting a high temp glass in one of our builds. Probably not many people sit and stare through the glass at what they are smoking. But I think if would be neat to take a peak without opening the lid or door. Now I'm not one of those guys who looks every few min. The only time I open my lid is when I need to do something. Now in saying that, I think it is totally up you and what you like, or what you can spend. If I was going to buy a MES I would go with the glass.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> I should think any dish soap would work and I'm wondering if peanut oil would be a good lube because of its high flash point. I am just using logic hear and telling you what I might try.
> More logic about the Window.
> After carful thought here is what I think.
> I also have a WSM and a Holland grill, the Holland cooks by time, there is no heat adjustment, you just turn it on put your food on the grill, close the lid and wait. Holland says " if your look' your not cook'n" the WSM is pretty much the same, only in that if you lift the lid it take time to recover the heat you loose.
> Looking at the food through a window wouldn't do me much good as I can't tell by looking what the internal temp it. I have learned to use remote probes to monitor that, which is more accurate then looking through a window of pushing and poking the food and I kind of like the build up on the door that adds to the seasoning of my Masterbuilt, I can see everything I need to know about that is going on in the smoker on my iPhone and my remote meat probe monitor.
> For these reasons I can't justify the added cost of a window just for the conveince of looking.
> But when it's hot and muggy I can justify air conditioning in my vehicles and a whole lot more extras. I have a 2013 ML350 and a 2015 Ram 1500 Limited both are loaded with options some I can live without but most I would miss. Hear in Minnesota in the winter heated seats and steering wheel are really nice and I like the fact that I can start my truck from anywhere with my phone and depending on the temp either the heated seat and steering wheel will come on or the cooled seats and air will come on. Just saying I do appreciate comfort and convenience. Ok I'm done with the window now. Anything else Bear says about smoking you can take to the bank, he is indeed a guru. [emoji]129303[/emoji]


Thank You Sir!! I Appreciate the compliment.

Now I'll add a few things. There are more important things to be able to see through the glass, other than the meat.

#1   I can tell how heavy my smoke is by looking at the smoke through the glass. The smoke coming out of the top vent is misleading, because you can't tell how much of it is actually smoke & how much is condensation due to the hot humid air leaving the smoker & hitting the colder air outside the smoker. In other words, the smoke could be too heavy, and you could not know that by watching the smoke coming out of the top vent. Then you could throw the meat away, because it would be bitter from too heavy a smoke.

#2   I can tell if my smoker probe slipped & is now not in the position I wanted it to be in.

You could also see anything else that might be going wrong, before it's too late to do anything about it.

Also: I never noticed what the difference in price is between "Window" and "No Window", because usually there are other differences between the models being compared.

FYI:  I don't really care if someone gets a Window or not. I just like to tell people how much nicer it is to have the Window, because I have experienced the "With" and the "Without", and I know a little more about it than someone who has only had the one "Without" the window. *In other words I like to keep people from having to say "I wish I would have gotten the Window in mine".*

Later Guys,

Bear


----------



## remsr

Hopefully I won't need to replace the one I have for a long time, but if I run across a good deal on a 2.5 gen. 40" I would jump on it. I wouldn't mind at all having another one to load up for those yard parties we have every year and if it has a window in it, so much the better. 
   I still like smoking my Briskets and butts in my WSM to about 165 itt then transferring them to the Masterbuilt to finish. I need to baby set the WSM a bit where I can walk away from the Masterbuilt or even go to sleep with my prob monitor and phone by my bed side to alert me.
 I am still thinking about buying the IQ 130 temp controller from Pitmaster for my WSM that will give me the same freedom that my Masterbuilt does. But just haven't decided yet because I am wating to see if they come up with an app for my iPhone, they have one for some smart phones but not mine yet. when they do it will have a 700 foot blue tooth range. 
    Don't know if I ever mentioned it but I have been smoking meats for around 20 years and have turned out some really good food offer the years and some not so good nothing was ever consistsnt until I joined SMF a cupple years ago. Now my smokes are consistsntly good because of all the great advice I get from all of you on how to and equipment. Thanks everyone.


----------



## remsr

Mummel, 
Just discovered another difference between the Masterbuilt 2.5 gen. 40" with a window and the one we have without a window. The one with s window has 4 racks and the one without has 6 racks.


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Mummel,
> Just discovered another difference between the Masterbuilt 2.5 gen. 40" with a window and the one we have without a window. *The one with s window has 4 racks and the one without has 6 racks.*


Not true. You can't accurately say those kind of things.

I only listed the things that are normally on each model.

Some things that are known to be on one model can be found on another.

Such as There are some Gen #2 smokers that have the top vent in the back left corner of the top, instead of on the left side wall.

*Also my MES 40 Gen #2.5 has a window & 6 racks, which is the opposite of what you found.*

These types of things are intermingled among various models of different Generations.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Sometimes I finish my smokes late at night like 11pm, sometimes early morning like 4am.  You need to clean your window while its hot.  THE LAST THING I WANT TO DO is scrub my window at 4am!!!!


Not So----I clean my window before I start, when it's cold. No Big deal whatsoever.

And I'm not big on cleaning & polishing things. My Ram 1500 is 8 years old & never been washed or waxed----Still looks brand new, and looks like it was just washed.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Yeah and probably like most things the make them a little different depending on where they are going, Bass Pro,Cabals, Wally World etc

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Yeah and probably like most things they make them a little different depending on where they are going, Bass Pro,Cabals, Wally World etc
> 
> Gary


Exactly !!! 

That makes it hard to compare prices from store to store & from model to model.

Bear


----------



## remsr

Darn! I should have just ask you hoe many racks were in yours. I could be real interested in one with a window but it has to be a 2.5 gen. 40" with 6 racks. I can't find one with a window and 6 racks. And there are at l


----------



## remsr

Ieast 10 places that sell Masterbuilt within a mile of my house.


----------



## brickguy221

Bass Pro Shops carries what you are looking for.


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Darn! I should have just ask you hoe many racks were in yours. I could be real interested in one with a window but it has to be a 2.5 gen. 40" with 6 racks. I can't find one with a window and 6 racks. And there are at l


Here's mine:

The last one in the Pics on post #1, with the orange strap over it is my Gen 2.5.

You can see the 6 rack brackets:

*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)*

Bear


----------



## remsr

We have Cabela's, Sam's Club, Home Depot, Manards, Fleet Farm, Gander Mountian, Low's, Costco, Gertens, Dicks, and a few more that are within a mile of me Cabella, Home Depot and Dicks are all across the street. The others are no more than a mile away. But no Basd Pro that I know of.


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> We have Cabela's, Sam's Club, Home Depot, Manards, Fleet Farm, Gander Mountian, Low's, Costco, Gertens, Dicks, and a few more that are within a mile of me Cabella, Home Depot and Dicks are all across the street. The others are no more than a mile away. But no Basd Pro that I know of.


Wow!!!

That's a lot of big stores within one mile!!!!

You should be able to find the one you want.

Bear


----------



## jgmankos

Thanks alot for this Bearcarver.  I've been searching for an electric and I found all the variations of the MES smokers a tad confusing to say the least.  Sam's Club has a deal on the MES 40 Bluetooth model for $329 right now so I'm gonna grab me one of those!


----------



## mummel

jgmankos said:


> Thanks alot for this Bearcarver.  I've been searching for an electric and I found all the variations of the MES smokers a tad confusing to say the least.  Sam's Club has a deal on the MES 40 Bluetooth model for $329 right now so I'm gonna grab me one of those!


Great deal.  Get the extended warranty for $30.


----------



## Bearcarver

jgmankos said:


> Thanks alot for this Bearcarver.  I've been searching for an electric and I found all the variations of the MES smokers a tad confusing to say the least.  Sam's Club has a deal on the MES 40 Bluetooth model for $329 right now so I'm gonna grab me one of those!


That's Great !!!

You'll love it !

Once you get it seasoned, check my Step by Steps Index:

 Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## link

Yes, follow Bears steps and you will not go wrong. I use them all of the time there are so many to choose from.

And Congrats on the new smoker!

Link


----------



## Bearcarver

link said:


> Yes, follow Bears steps and you will not go wrong. I use them all of the time there are so many to choose from.
> 
> And Congrats on the new smoker!
> 
> Link


Thank You Link !!!

You just made my Day!!

Bear


----------



## coconuts

Hey Bear,

Bought another Gen 1 40" all Stainless Steel with Window back on August 14, 2015 and after only 3 - 4 smokes it waaay overheated today. I think it went up to 800-1000 degrees as it burned up the aluminum foil that I had wrapped the smoking box with. It got so hot that it melted the plastic trim off the bottom of the exterior door. Can't believe the limit switch failed! So lucky I went outside to check on it as it was right up against the house. The exterior was smoking and it was so hot smoke was coming out from under the top controller as well. Feel very fortunate I didn't catch the house on fire. I'm losing confidence in Masterbuilt's safety and quality control. I bought it at Walmart.com and luckily purchased the extended warranty again so I will not be out anything but the cost of the warranty. 

Coconuts


----------



## Bearcarver

Coconuts said:


> Hey Bear,
> 
> Bought another Gen 1 40" all Stainless Steel with Window back on August 14, 2015 and after only 3 - 4 smokes it waaay overheated today. I think it went up to 800-1000 degrees as it burned up the aluminum foil that I had wrapped the smoking box with. It got so hot that it melted the plastic trim off the bottom of the exterior door. Can't believe the limit switch failed! So lucky I went outside to check on it as it was right up against the house. The exterior was smoking and it was so hot smoke was coming out from under the top controller as well. Feel very fortunate I didn't catch the house on fire. I'm losing confidence in Masterbuilt's safety and quality control. I bought it at Walmart.com and luckily purchased the extended warranty again so I will not be out anything but the cost of the warranty.
> 
> Coconuts


Wow!! Thank God your house didn't catch!!!!

I don't like to hear that !!  Which Generation was it?

Do you keep the Limit switch sensor & the heat sensor clean? Maybe it's all gunned up & the heat didn't get to it.

Maybe the controller went bad too.

I would call Masterbuilt, and tell them what happened. Maybe they'd want to look into what caused it for future safety.

Things like that are why I would never leave the house or go to bed while any smoker is going on my front porch.

Bear


----------



## coconuts

It is a Gen 1 40" all Stainless Exterior. I always clean the probe and limit on inside back panel after every smoke. It was acting strange as I was setting it it would just quit. Had to try half a dozen times just to set it. If I pressed the temp probe button on the remote it would shut down. Then couldn't set it with the remote. Thing just went wacko.


----------



## remsr

That is the beauty of wi-fi and remote probes that sound an alarm if I am sleeping. But I am limited to 300 feet. These stories is why I am considering a IQ 120 or 130 by Pitmaster for my WSM 22.5" no chance of temps that high in a WSM.


----------



## Bearcarver

Coconuts said:


> It is a Gen 1 40" all Stainless Exterior. I always clean the probe and limit on inside back panel after every smoke. It was acting strange as I was setting it it would just quit. Had to try half a dozen times just to set it. If I pressed the temp probe button on the remote it would shut down. Then couldn't set it with the remote. Thing just went wacko.


One thing I know with my Gen #1------If you're going to use the Remote, you have to turn it on & set it with the remote, and keep using the Remote.

If you start it with the control panel on the smoker, keep using the control panel.

However, Going to 800° or 1000° sounds like a bad controller.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> That is the beauty of wi-fi and remote probes that sound an alarm if I am sleeping. But I am limited to 300 feet. These stories is why I am considering a IQ 120 or 130 by Pitmaster for my WSM 22.5" no chance of temps that high in a WSM.


Not much chance of it happening with the MES control either.

This was the third time I heard of it in 7 years.

Bear


----------



## bklynboy88

I'm looking for a new door for an MES 40 inch digital.  I know many of these were decommissioned and there should be plenty of parts floating around so I was wondering if anyone saved a door (maybe even with hinges and latch)  and would be willing to sell it?  They are kind of pricey new.

Thanks for the treatise on MES Generations...


----------



## remsr

There should be none in 7 years if I were the CEO of Masterbuilt I would have back up features installed that would cut the power to the heating element at 375 degrees That would have to be reactivated by a reset button. 
I say 375 because it seems normal to hit 300 degrees or better when I set the controller for 275 I wouldn't want to hit the reset button every time that happened which is every time I pre heat. 
   something is seriously wrong that could cause serious damage or even death so maybe we should all be at least causious until the problem is resolved. 
Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> There should be none in 7 years if I were the CEO of Masterbuilt I would have back up features installed that would cut the power to the heating element at 375 degrees That would have to be reactivated by a reset button.
> I say 375 because it seems normal to hit 300 degrees or better when I set the controller for 275 I wouldn't want to hit the reset button every time that happened which is every time I pre heat.
> something is seriously wrong that could cause serious damage or even death so *maybe we should all be at least causious until the problem is resolved.
> Randy,*


Exactly!!

They do have the limit switch, but I don't know what that is set to. I'm sure it could only get to 800° if there is a problem with the limit switch too.

Any time the element is still on, and the Digital read-out is reading above 275° in an MES there is a problem.

And as far as being cautious-----That's why I wouldn't go away or go to bed, or ignore it completely at any time, day or night. However since I use mine on the front porch of my ALL wood Log House, I would be at least this cautious with any smoker I would use there.

Bear


----------



## remsr

That works for me, I'm still thinking about another 40" with a glass door. 
Randy,


----------



## backpacker048

Hi Bear,

I was told that you had posted a lot of information on the Amazen AMNTS/AMNPS devices, but I wasn't able to find it.  Do you have a special post or are the tips mixed in with your recipes?

Thanks,

Backpacker


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> That works for me, I'm still thinking about another 40" with a glass door.
> Randy,


Get a Gen #1 or a Gen #2.5, with a window, and you'll never regret it, Randy.

Bear


Backpacker048 said:


> Hi Bear,
> 
> I was told that you had posted a lot of information on the Amazen AMNTS/AMNPS devices, but I wasn't able to find it.  Do you have a special post or are the tips mixed in with your recipes?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Backpacker


Hi BP,

I don't have an actual thread on Amazings---Just comments all over the forum.

If you want, just PM me with all the questions you want.

Bear


----------



## backpacker048

Thanks, Bear,

I'm new to Forums and don't know how to PM you.

I followed your advice and bought the maze, pellets and sawdust.

1.  How do I use the sawdust?

2.  I assume to extinguish the smoking pellets, I just scrape away the unburnt pellets?

3.  I believe that you said you use a "propane torch" to ignite the pellets?  I assume that is what I call a charcoal lighter I use in lighting my grill?

4.  Do you use the alcohol jet to start your pellets or just the propane torch?

Thanks,

Backpacker


----------



## Bearcarver

Backpacker048 said:


> Thanks, Bear,
> 
> I'm new to Forums and don't know how to PM you.
> 
> I followed your advice and bought the maze, pellets and sawdust.
> 
> 1.  How do I use the sawdust? *Same as pellets. Load it up (About 3 hours per row). Light one end real good. Put it in a good place (Where--Depends on the smoker).*
> 
> 2.  I assume to extinguish the smoking pellets, I just scrape away the unburnt pellets? *Yes.*
> 
> 3.  I believe that you said you use a "propane torch" to ignite the pellets?  I assume that is what I call a charcoal lighter I use in lighting my grill? *I like the Burnzamatic (Fat Boy) best for pellets, because you can drive the flame in deep & hard. But I like the Butane lighter for Dust, because the Propane will blow the dust out of place.*
> 
> 4.  Do you use the alcohol jet to start your pellets or just the propane torch? *I never have, but I hear it works Great.*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Backpacker


*I'll send you a PM, so you'll know how to use it by replying to me.*

*Bear*


----------



## mtnman68

My wife got me a 40 " ss Master built  with a glass door for Christmas. I didn't get a chance to use it until Memorial Day. Well it started out working great for about 30 minutes, then when I set the timer it shut down, so I continued to use it. Then the meat probe quit, next the temp.control shut the smoker down when I used it to set the temp and would not start again. And guess what it was out of warranty. Well I called Mb, and explained what had happened, and was I surprised when the lady asked me to hold on for a few minutes while she  talked to her supervisor. When she came back  on the phone and asked if I would cut the plug off and mail it in. I said I would and she told me they would ship a new one to me that day, I received a brand new 4 days later. It works great and I love it.

mtnman


----------



## Bearcarver

mtnman68 said:


> My wife got me a 40 " ss Master built  with a glass door for Christmas. I didn't get a chance to use it until Memorial Day. Well it started out working great for about 30 minutes, then when I set the timer it shut down, so I continued to use it. Then the meat probe quit, next the temp.control shut the smoker down when I used it to set the temp and would not start again. And guess what it was out of warranty. Well I called Mb, and explained what had happened, and was I surprised when the lady asked me to hold on for a few minutes while she  talked to her supervisor. When she came back  on the phone and asked if I would cut the plug off and mail it in. I said I would and she told me they would ship a new one to me that day, I received a brand new 4 days later. It works great and I love it.
> 
> mtnman


That's Great !!

They really do have Great CS nowadays!!!

Sorry you had those problems though.

I know one of the problems people have is when they start the smoker using the controls on the smoker.

Then they get the remote out, and try to use that. Then when you turn the remote on, you are also turning off the smoker.

If we want to use the Remote, we have to use the remote to turn the smoker on too with the remote.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Im so glad they updated their app to allow temp increments of 1F vs 5F.  Stopped my Mav from going off at night.  Great job MB.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Im so glad they updated their app to allow temp increments of 1F vs 5F.  Stopped my Mav from going off at night.  Great job MB.


Huh???

No Comprende!!

What was making your Maverick go off?

Bear


----------



## stupify

I just bought a new 30" MES a couple months ago and wish I had bought the 40"


----------



## Bearcarver

stupify said:


> I just bought a new 30" MES a couple months ago and wish I had bought the 40"


Exactly!!!

Same thing happened to me 7 years ago!

I hate to spend other people's money, but I often tell them to go right to the MES 40, and not spend money on the MES 30 first.

Most people who buy the 30 first, end up buying both the 30 & the 40 eventually.

So by buying the MES 40 right away, you actually save money!!!

It's only two of us (Mrs Bear & I), and I usually only use one or two racks, but when I need the MES 40 size, it's there!!!

Bear


----------



## remsr

You can't fit a full packer brisket in a 30" MES or a rack of ribs without cuting them in half, or rolling them. That may not matter to some but it does to me.


----------



## tjdcorona

What did you end up getting?


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> You can't fit a full packer brisket in a 30" MES or a rack of ribs without cuting them in half, or rolling them. That may not matter to some but it does to me.


Yup----I don't like that either. I had that problem when I had my MES 30.

Another one was when I mixed up 10 pounds of Unstuffed Beef Sticks, and I could only get 7 pounds in my MES 30. Had to do them in 2 Smokes!!!

MES 40 solved those problems!

Bear


----------



## remsr

There is just nothing out there in the price range of the MES 40 that preforms as well and is as easy to operate. 

Randy,


----------



## buckinducks

Couple questions? 
What is the low temp max on this smoker ( the new Bluetooth one)? 
Does it hold a low temp just as good as what it holds at your 230 range temps? 
Do you still use your amnps in this all the time or does the chip tray ignite better at lower temps? 

Reason for these questions , have a mes 30 all black with twist analog control. 
Does not hold temp very well , temp swings too much. 
Asking about low temps for things like jerky , bacon, snack sticks etc. 
Have an amnps and love it, have stopped using chip tray all together. Just wondering if it works better somehow.


----------



## Bearcarver

buckinducks said:


> Couple questions?
> What is the low temp max on this smoker ( the new Bluetooth one)?  *As far as I know, All MES Digitals settings run from 100° to 275°.*
> Does it hold a low temp just as good as what it holds at your 230 range temps? *Once it settles down, it should hold all temps about the same.*
> Do you still use your amnps in this all the time or does the chip tray ignite better at lower temps? *I have not used my Chip Trays in 6 years. I only use my AMNS & my AMNPS.*
> 
> Reason for these questions , have a mes 30 all black with twist analog control.
> Does not hold temp very well , temp swings too much.
> Asking about low temps for things like jerky , bacon, snack sticks etc.
> Have an amnps and love it, have stopped using chip tray all together. Just wondering if it works better somehow.


*Bear*


----------



## dogwalker

I love my Gen #1 40, but I tell you, after reading this, I see a 2.5 40" someday.  Looks great!

BTW, what's the model number of the 2.5 40"?


----------



## Bearcarver

Dogwalker said:


> I love my Gen #1 40, but I tell you, after reading this, I see a 2.5 40" someday.  Looks great!
> 
> BTW, what's the model number of the 2.5 40"?


I'm sorry---One thing I never really paid much attention to is all the Model Numbers.

I just go by what the smoker has in & on it.

Check my other post on Identifying the models. That Link is in my Step by Steps Index (below).

Better yet----Here is that Link:

*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)*

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Here is a 40" 2.5 Bluetooth Model at Sams Club   ...   Model 20070215

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/master...r Father's Day_16&CA_6C15C=730010300000572558


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Bearcarver said:


> buckinducks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple questions?
> What is the low temp max on this smoker ( the new Bluetooth one)?  *As far as I know, All MES Digitals settings run from 100° to 275°.*
> Does it hold a low temp just as good as what it holds at your 230 range temps? *Once it settles down, it should hold all temps about the same.*
> Do you still use your amnps in this all the time or does the chip tray ignite better at lower temps? *I have not used my Chip Trays in 6 years. I only use my AMNS & my AMNPS.*
> 
> Reason for these questions , have a mes 30 all black with twist analog control.
> Does not hold temp very well , temp swings too much.
> Asking about low temps for things like jerky , bacon, snack sticks etc.
> Have an amnps and love it, have stopped using chip tray all together. Just wondering if it works better somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bear*
Click to expand...

Sorry. Newbie question. I have a digital black MES 30. I have the cold smoke feeder attachment that goes in the feed tube.  What is AMNPS or AMNS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donegotfat

> Sorry. Newbie question. I have a digital black MES 30. I have the cold smoke feeder attachment that goes in the feed tube. What is AMNPS or AMNS.


The references spoke of are for the A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER, A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER(AMNPS), etc.

They can use dust or pellets that will give you a better smoke output than using the built in chip tray on the MES.

The pellets, dust, and tubes/trays can be gotten below

https://www.amazenproducts.com/

You will see a lot of references here on the site the A-MAZE-N products be them abbreviated or typed out.

I have not tried mine yet, but I just received my A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER and pellets that will be in use on my next smoke


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Thanks DoneGotFat. I think I saw in a pic that kinda S shaped pellet tube that even fits on the bottom of my MES30?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donegotfat

> Thanks DoneGotFat. I think I saw in a pic that kinda S shaped pellet tube that even fits on the bottom of my MES30?


I have seen a tray that has the "S" look.













AMNPS5X8-2T.gif.png



__ donegotfat
__ Oct 20, 2016






It was advised by many to elevate it some from the bottom of the MES so that air can circulate under it to allow for proper burning of the pellets or dust put into the tray..

There are several topics that mention what they used to raise it from welded steel, to the large spring clips used to hold papers together.













index.jpg



__ donegotfat
__ Oct 20, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver

MDGirlinFL said:


> Thanks DoneGotFat. I think I saw in a pic that kinda S shaped pellet tube that even fits on the bottom of my MES30?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Tray in the Picture "DoneGotFat" showed is the AMNPS.

It was designed to fit perfectly on the support rods in the bottom of the Gen #1 MES 30. You can put it in any MES Digital unit, and most other smokers.

I fill mine up, get one end lit properly, then put it in my smoker, and I get Constant Perfect, continuous, smoke for up to 11 hours, without having to touch it.

I love it !!

Bear


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Thanks bearcarver and DoneGotFat.  I'll keep this in mind if my electric cold smoke feeder attachment gives me trouble or if the tray fails to provide enough steady smoke.  I have only used the hot or cold smoke feeder once so far. Everything else has been a relatively short smoke (3hrs).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ravenclan




----------



## tjdcorona

I don't think anyone can get great smoked meat out of the MES without the AMPNS - you can get the tubes too - they work great as well!


----------



## tjohnson

DoneGotFat said:


> I have seen a tray that has the "S" look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMNPS5X8-2T.gif.png
> 
> 
> 
> __ donegotfat
> __ Oct 20, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was advised by many to elevate it some from the bottom of the MES so that air can circulate under it to allow for proper burning of the pellets or dust put into the tray..
> 
> There are several topics that mention what they used to raise it from welded steel, to the large spring clips used to hold papers together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> index.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ donegotfat
> __ Oct 20, 2016


Can't get any simpler than adding a few clips to the bottom of the MAZE to raise it off the floor of your smoker


----------



## brickguy221

tjdcorona said:


> I don't think anyone can get great smoked meat out of the MES without the AMPNS - you can get the tubes too - they work great as well!


The Tube does indeed work great and so does the Smoke Ring from Smoker Daddy. I have both and both will do the job,, but prefer the Smoke Ring as I find it more user friendly, especially to light and start smoking properly and faster.


----------



## drew manzella

Can someone post a picture of their AMNPS setup please?  I assume we are NOT talking about the 5x8 tray?


----------



## inf3st

Will fat drippings mess with the amnps? I have a 30inch mes. so there's no way I could do a butt without fat drippings getting on it.


----------



## browneyesvictim

Depends on which generation of MES 30 you have. This one is the Gen 1. The Gen 1 comes with an oval drip tray, but I prefer to use a disposable aluminum pan lined with foil to catch the drips and protect the AMNPS.  It just sits on top of the chip tray housing. Now if you have a later generation than this with a slanted drip tray, you have a couple different options, but I cant speak for those other than what I have read.













4-0004.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Oct 31, 2016


----------



## inf3st

I have the later generation with the window and legs.


----------



## browneyesvictim

inf3st said:


> I have the later generation with the window and legs.


If I had that generation I would put the AMNPS on the floor of the smoker held up with those binder clips shown above. Put it right below the little drip/water pan. The other option is to make a tent for the AMNPS and set it over the hole of the slanted drip tray and move the small drip/water pan to the floor.


----------



## Bearcarver

I can tell you guys which places I have Personally found to be the best for the AMNPS:

Gen #1----Put AMNPS on the Support Rods in the bottom, to the left of the Chip Burner Assembly.

Gen #2----Remove the small water pan from the slanted Drip plate. Then Set the AMNPS over the hole left by removing the water pan. Put a Foil pan under the hole in case any dripping occurs.

Gen #2.5----Put the Bottom Rack in & set the AMNPS all the way on the right end of that rack. If you need more air flow, pull the Chip Dumper out 2" to 3". If it smokes too Heavy, push it back in.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Drew Manzella said:


> Can someone post a picture of their AMNPS setup please?  I assume we are NOT talking about the 5x8 tray?


The AMNPS IS the 5" X 8" Maze Tray.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

I have the Generation  2.5 and I put the SMOKE RING 1 1/2" to 2" off the floor on the left side with chip loader pulled out 1' to 2" and I have plenty of smoke. I quit using the AMNPS, so I can't speak for what it will do on bottom shelf, but if it works where Bear said to place it, then I will have to believe him as he is the more experienced on these things. I would try my AMNPS there and see, but am I happy with the results of my SMOKE RING on the bottom, so will leave it at that,


----------



## remsr

I use both the Masterbuilt cold smoker that sells for around $60 and the Amazing pellet smoker depending on how heavy I want the smoke. The cold smoker puts out more smoke in less time then the Amazing pellet smoker I also find it easier to find wood chips then pellets. I like red oak on my beef. I don't know of anyone  carries red oak pellets, so I use the cold smoker for beef, or my WSM. I probably have 80 pounds of different kinds or pellets and maybe 150 pounds of different kinds of wood chips, chunks and splits for my WSM and cold smoker. Another thing I like about the pellet smokers is that I can use them in my grills or as Fomeheart says " you could easily use them to smoke in a cardboard box. Bottom line for me is that my MES 40 2.5 gen and the Amazing pellet smoker is the easiest to use and bothe do a great job.
Randy,


----------



## dogwalker

The MES 40 is a wonderful thing, and I imagine people can get great results with various methods.  I've used the built in chip tray and finally figured out the Masterbuilt "cold smoke" unit, which now works great.  I know I'd love the others, too, but mainly it's about the meat, the rub, the smoke, and the fun, right?


REMSR said:


> I use both the Masterbuilt cold smoker that sells for around $60 and the Amazing pellet smoker depending on how heavy I want the smoke. The cold smoker puts out more smoke in less time then the Amazing pellet smoker I also find it easier to find wood chips then pellets. I like red oak on my beef. I don't know of anyone carries red oak pellets, so I use the cold smoker for beef, or my WSM. I probably have 80 pounds of different kinds or pellets and maybe 150 pounds of different kinds of wood chips, chunks and splits for my WSM and cold smoker. Another thing I like about the pellet smokers is that I can use them in my grills or as Fomeheart says " you could easily use them to smoke in a cardboard box. Bottom line for me is that my MES 40 2.5 gen and the Amazing pellet smoker is the easiest to use and bothe do a great job.
> Randy,


Nice!  I have the MES 40 Gen 1, and I figure I'll use it until it dies or I suddenly find a lot of extra money, and then I'd love to get the Gen 2.5.  I agree, the cold smoker puts out a ton of smoke.  I like its convenience, still figuring it out, but that's half the fun!


----------



## remsr

Did you know that you can load it with chips turn it on, get it smoking good then crack the ash drawer a bit and turn it off and it will smoke for hours longer then with the element on? Fomeheart told me that trick. I am not sure if it works with wet chips I never soak mine. It was explained to me that they make boats out of wood because  would floats and foes


----------



## remsr

Miss fire!
Wood  floats and doesn't take on much water so why bother with soaking my chips?


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Miss fire!
> Wood floats and doesn't take on much water so why bother with soaking my chips?


Most MES owners never soak chips, even if they do use them, instead of an AMNPS.

Bear


----------



## dogwalker

REMSR said:


> Did you know that you can load it with chips turn it on, get it smoking good then crack the ash drawer a bit and turn it off and it will smoke for hours longer then with the element on? Fomeheart told me that trick. I am not sure if it works with wet chips I never soak mine. It was explained to me that they make boats out of wood because would floats and foes


You know, I tried that last time after I read that suggestion (I forget who, it may have been you!), and it worked great.  Also, I had removed my internal chip holder before, but put it back in.  Between those two things (turning it off and putting the chip tray back in), I was very, very happy the last time I used the cold smoker.  I think I finally have it down!

Thanks!


----------



## dogwalker

On a different tack, my family had given me a low-end weber 22" grill for Father's Day, and then I bought the Slow N Sear, and I've used it for wings a few times just because I can get a higher temperature.  I love it, and really like the firmer wings' skins.  I still love my MES for everything, though, and next time, I may try smoking the wings at 275 in my MES and then when they're close to done, finish them in the weber to firm up the skin some more.  Toys, toys, toys!


----------



## remsr

I wonder why?  I have my reasons one is the mess it make in a cold smoker. 2 it does no real good especially with wood chunks that  water don't  penetrate and 3 I just asked Al a while ago what was the best way create good smoke in a WSM I ask him because he has one that he used before he got his slang. Someone else answered by telling me to heat my wood splits over the coals while getting them ready so that the splits  will catch fire fast when I put them on top of the hot coals they will smoke heavy for about 30 minutes and then  settle into thin blue smoke. Moisture would prolong that process.

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> I wonder why? I have my reasons one is the mess it make in a cold smoker. 2 it does no real good especially with wood chunks that water don't penetrate and 3 I just asked Al a while ago what was the best way create good smoke in a WSM I ask him because he has one that he used before he got his slang. Someone else answered by telling me to heat my wood splits over the coals while getting them ready so that the splits will catch fire fast when I put them on top of the hot coals they will smoke heavy for about 30 minutes and then settle into thin blue smoke. Moisture would prolong that process.
> 
> Randy,


#4 If you're using an MES---- There is already enough Humidity in an MES. They seal so good that you don't want to add more Humidity by soaking your chips, and mostly NO WATER in the Water Pan!!!

Bear


----------



## remsr

My water pans are filled with sand and wrapped with foil. 

Randy,


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Dogwalker said:


> REMSR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that you can load it with chips turn it on, get it smoking good then crack the ash drawer a bit and turn it off and it will smoke for hours longer then with the element on? Fomeheart told me that trick. I am not sure if it works with wet chips I never soak mine. It was explained to me that they make boats out of wood because would floats and foes
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I tried that last time after I read that suggestion (I forget who, it may have been you!), and it worked great.  Also, I had removed my internal chip holder before, but put it back in.  Between those two things (turning it off and putting the chip tray back in), I was very, very happy the last time I used the cold smoker.  I think I finally have it down!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


Wow. I need to try this!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dogwalker

MDGirlinFL said:


> Wow. I need to try this!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oops!  I reread my earlier post, and it wasn't well written.  Let me clarify that.  What I meant was, someone had suggested I remove the rectangular chip holder from the MES to increase the air flow.  Well, it increases it, all right, to the point where smoke was billowing through my MES.  So I put it back in, and it's much better now.  I hope that makes more sense.  Good luck!


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Dogwalker said:


> MDGirlinFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I need to try this!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!  I reread my earlier post, and it wasn't well written.  Let me clarify that.  What I meant was, someone had suggested I remove the rectangular chip holder from the MES to increase the air flow.  Well, it increases it, all right, to the point where smoke was billowing through my MES.  So I put it back in, and it's much better now.  I hope that makes more sense.  Good luck!
Click to expand...


Yes!  I didn't removed the chip tube.  I just turned off that element and opened the ash drawer.  Is that your meaning?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Dogwalker said:


> MDGirlinFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I need to try this!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!  I reread my earlier post, and it wasn't well written.  Let me clarify that.  What I meant was, someone had suggested I remove the rectangular chip holder from the MES to increase the air flow.  Well, it increases it, all right, to the point where smoke was billowing through my MES.  So I put it back in, and it's much better now.  I hope that makes more sense.  Good luck!
Click to expand...


Oh. The chip tray IN the MES. I left that in, and unused. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dogwalker

MDGirlinFL said:


> Yes! I didn't removed the chip tube. I just turned off that element and opened the ash drawer. Is that your meaning?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep!  I open the ash drawer just a small amount.  I'll also dabble with leaving it closed.  I was goofy when I removed the MES chip holder and kept wondering why smoke was just pouring through my MES.  Now (knock on wood), I really like the cold smoker, and find it easy to use (finally, even for me :-)).


----------



## inf3st

You really don't need water in there? That scares me to be honest. I will give it a try though. Isn't having water in there just to help smoke get in the meat?


----------



## mdgirlinfl

inf3st said:


> You really don't need water in there? That scares me to be honest. I will give it a try though. Isn't having water in there just to help smoke get in the meat?


Nope. The meat smokes beautifully without water. I started my first smokes and wasn't happy with the texture I was getting with chicken. Read some other users going dry and gave it a try. No plans of ever going back to steaming the food while smoking. 
Some folks put sand in the pan to help hold heat. I haven't tried that yet. I just wrap the pan in foil for easier cleanup and use as a drip pan. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inf3st

Unless you are using a pellet tray is there really a reason to keep the water pan in there (other than the heat retention with sand)?


----------



## Bearcarver

inf3st said:


> Unless you are using a pellet tray is there really a reason to keep the water pan in there (other than the heat retention with sand)?


I keep my empty pan in place to keep the food from getting direct heat from the element.

Masterbuilt suggest not using it without the Pan in.   I Agree.

Cover it with foil for easy clean-up now & then.

Bear


----------



## remsr

Yep! I Put Sand in both my WSM and Masterbuilt water pans. I read the instructions of a 28 time grand champion who uses an 181/2" WSM he says if you need moisture to spritz.  Masterbuilt's are as tight as a refrigerator and get enough moisture from the meat your smoking. If you think about it big rig stick burners don't use water pans and do very well without one. In fact there are a lot of smokers on the market that don't use water pans for indirect heat. Although mine is filled with sand it is also covered with foil for easy clean up. As always there are many ways to turn out excellent smoked food, I used a water pan for years with good results but filling the pans with sand works better and makes clean easer. 

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Yep! I Put Sand in both my WSM and Masterbuilt water pans. I read the instructions of a 28 time grand champion who uses an 181/2" WSM he says if you need moisture to spritz. Masterbuilt's are as tight as a refrigerator and get enough moisture from the meat your smoking. If you think about it big rig stick burners don't use water pans and do very well without one. In fact there are a lot of smokers on the market that don't use water pans for indirect heat. Although mine is filled with sand it is also covered with foil for easy clean up. As always there are many ways to turn out excellent smoked food, I used a water pan for years with good results but filling the pans with sand works better and makes clean easer.
> 
> Randy,


I never tried Sand, because I tried Fire Bricks.

And in the Winter in PA, the Smoker has to fight the Cold from the frozen Bricks for the first half of the Smoke.

That defeats the whole purpose---So I figured "Why would sand be any different?"

So I just leave my Water Pan empty, and covered with Foil.

Bear


----------



## remsr

In Minnesota the temp drops to below zero often I can't say I smoke in those temps because I dislike the cold but I do smoke in the high 20's and 30's without a problem. 

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> In Minnesota the temp drops to below zero often I can't say I smoke in those temps because I dislike the cold but I do smoke in the high 20's and 30's without a problem.
> 
> Randy,


LOL---I no longer Smoke below 20° Either!!

Don't you think the Sand is trying to cool your smoker while you're heating element is trying to warm it?

When I was using those Bricks, I tried it with them & without them, and it took longer to Pre-heat my smoker, and the Heating element came on more often with the bricks in, until the bricks finally warmed up, which was a couple hours.

I thought about keeping the Bricks in my house, or heating them up before putting them in my Smoker, but that's too much hassle.

So like I said, "I leave my Water Pan Empty, and don't notice any problems.

Bear


----------



## remsr

what you say may be the case but I have experienced nothing unusual to support that. Neither smoker seems to take any longer to heat up then they did when I put water in the pans. Bottom line is that my food comes out good and would most likely  come out just as good doing it your way. In fact the 28 time grand champion that suggested no water in the pan does it your way. I suspect he doesn't use sand because he travels a lot. There is a draw back to filling with sand. Do you know how big the water pan is in a 221/2" WSM? It holds a lot of sand and is heavy.


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> what you say may be the case but I have experienced nothing unusual to support that. Neither smoker seems to take any longer to heat up then they did when I put water in the pans. Bottom line is that my food comes out good and would most likely come out just as good doing it your way. In fact the 28 time grand champion that suggested no water in the pan does it your way. I suspect he doesn't use sand because he travels a lot. There is a draw back to filling with sand. Do you know how big the water pan is in a 221/2" WSM? It holds a lot of sand and is heavy.


We learn more with this kind of discussion than without them.----Thanks!!

On that WSM---My Smoker knowledge is strictly limited to MES Units. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## huskerdmb

Is this a gen 2? or 2.5? I'm thinking 2.....thanks in advance!













basspro.jpg



__ huskerdmb
__ Nov 21, 2016


----------



## smokingearl

Gen 2


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokingEarL said:


> Gen 2


Yes---That is a Gen #2.

I'd avoid that one.  Wait for a good price on a Gen #2.5.

Bear


----------



## huskerdmb

Thanks guys, I appreciate it! I think I'll keep an eye on this one: http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABE...gclid=CLDfkaODvdACFVM9gQodwBsJlQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Bearcarver

huskerdmb said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate it! I think I'll keep an eye on this one: http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABE...gclid=CLDfkaODvdACFVM9gQodwBsJlQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


I would look for one like that, but with a Window, but I'm spoiled----I wouldn't want to have to go to one without a Window, after 6 years with a Window.

However, a Gen #2.5 Without a Window would be far better than a Gen #2 with or without a Window. IMHO

There were some guys here a week or 2 ago that were buying Gen #2.5 MES 40s for $279 and less somewhere!!

If you see one for $279, buy it---I wouldn't wait for a Gen #2.5 BT to go lower than that.

Bear


----------



## smoker21

Hi Bear,

Have you tried the Masterbuilt, XL 44 propane, 2 door, 2 burner smoker? I just got my early Christmas present and wanted your thoughts. 

Thanks.

JD


----------



## Bearcarver

Smoker21 said:


> Hi Bear,
> 
> Have you tried the Masterbuilt, XL 44 propane, 2 door, 2 burner smoker? I just got my early Christmas present and wanted your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> JD


Sorry JD,

I'm Strictly an MES kind of a guy.

Like Shultz "I Know Nuthing" about any Gas Smokers.

Bear


----------



## smoker21

I did start a thread in smokers, but I had the king of smoke first. [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## inf3st

Anyone know how well a whole turkey fits on a 30 inch?


----------



## huskerdmb

Bearcarver said:


> I would look for one like that, but with a Window, but I'm spoiled----I wouldn't want to have to go to one without a Window, after 6 years with a Window.
> However, a Gen #2.5 Without a Window would be far better than a Gen #2 with or without a Window. IMHO
> 
> There were some guys here a week or 2 ago that were buying Gen #2.5 MES 40s for $279 and less somewhere!!
> 
> If you see one for $279, buy it---I wouldn't wait for a Gen #2.5 BT to go lower than that.
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear!


----------



## remsr

Hi! smoker 21,
I started out about 20 years ago on a $59.00 all in one gas bullet smoker. It was hard to regulate steady consistst heat, but I did turn out some good smoked foods and some not so good do to a lack of smoking knowledge that I finally got when I joined the forms 3 years ago. 
Something finally went wrong with the burner on my all in one and it started putting out black smoke. That's when I bought a WSM 221/2" using charcoal for fuel. My ribs up to that point in my gas smoker smelled and tasted like bacon. I also have a MES 2.5 40" and I am unable to reproduce the smell and bacon flavor on either. I read an article a while back that explained that the combination of gas, wood, and steam from the water pan causes that bacon like smell and taste. I really miss that and have been thinking of the XL 44 for ribs, but I am so spoiled by my MES electric that it would be hard to go back to a smoker that I actually have to baby set even my WSM is set it and forget it either the IQ 130 temp regulater but still require More messing around then the MES I monitor both from my phone which is nice. Even so if I had the space I would have one of those big stick burners. 
Still might get XL 44 just for ribs.


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Hi! smoker 21,
> I started out about 20 years ago on a $59.00 all in one gas bullet smoker. It was hard to regulate steady consistst heat, but I did turn out some good smoked foods and some not so good do to a lack of smoking knowledge that I finally got when I joined the forms 3 years ago.
> Something finally went wrong with the burner on my all in one and it started putting out black smoke. That's when I bought a WSM 221/2" using charcoal for fuel. My ribs up to that point in my gas smoker smelled and tasted like bacon. I also have a MES 2.5 40" and I am unable to reproduce the smell and bacon flavor on either. I read an article a while back that explained that the combination of gas, wood, and steam from the water pan causes that bacon like smell and taste. I really miss that and have been thinking of the XL 44 for ribs, but I am so spoiled by my MES electric that it would be hard to go back to a smoker that I actually have to baby set even my WSM is set it and forget it either the IQ 130 temp regulater but still require More messing around then the MES I monitor both from my phone which is nice. Even so if I had the space I would have one of those big stick burners.
> Still might get XL 44 just for ribs.


If you want Ribs that taste Awesome---Like Bacon, Try This---It's real easy:

Link:

*Bacon-On-A-Stick    *  

Bear


----------



## remsr

Thanks Bear, 
I had wondered about that as ai do have TQ something called sweeter than sweet which is like TQ and I have pink #1. Can I wet Brian them?


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Thanks Bear,
> I had wondered about that as ai do have TQ something called sweeter than sweet which is like TQ and I have pink #1. Can I wet Brian them?


You could wet brine cure them, but IMHO Dry curing with TQ gives these more flavor.

Whichever way you do it, don't worry about curing all the way to center, because you're going to Hot Smoke, Like I did.

The cure in this case is mostly just for the flavor.

Bear


----------



## remsr

I am definitely going to try your recipe I'll bet chicken would benefit by a little TQ as well?


----------



## smoker21

Hi REMSR,
Thanks for the response. I bought it to try it.  So many of the. Many of the BBQ restaurants around here are using gas or electric smokers, and are producing some good eats.  With it not being insulated, I'm sure temp control will be a challenge. Other than that, I'm looking to have some fun.


----------



## remsr

Smoker21,
It is fun no matter what your smoking on. I can set and forget mine but I still hang around and mess with things. 

Randy,


----------



## logicalron

JillGadget said:


> Let me start by saying I am a newby, so new that I am still researching models.  I narrowed it down to masterbuilt; however, I am overwhelmed by the numerous types sold out there and what would be best for me.  I missed the QVC special which was priced fantastic and included everything from stand, to glove, recipes racks etc.
> 
> Now... WOW! I loved your review.  I have been reading on this site for hours and days.  getting more and more frustrated on decision making.  It is a big purchase for me.  Your reviewed helped me to at least decide which model to go with... I think. :-)
> 
> Question:
> 
> 1. I was thinking of getting the 30 not the 40. do you think the results would be similar to the 40 you talked about as far as equal heating etc..?
> 
> 2.  I can get the BT version including stand at homedepot for $269. but have to buy cover, gloves, rib & chicken rack; amazon was $299. for NON-BT ( so I guess, based on your review the Gen 2) and comes with accessory pack (gloves, rib/chicken rack, & cover).  What I believe Iam reading in your review is the BT is more stable environment and worth the extra money even if I don't use the BT?
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN for a fabulous review and help.  I'm dying to buy one soon  :-)
> 
> Any other suggestion?


Don't get too frustrated I am new too, I realize that there are people on here that have been smoking meats for years and they know their stuff. The problem I had is so many know so much and so much of the info is different.  I picked the type of smoking I want to do first and I am focusing on that alone. I'm taking baby steps, Now it's jerky.  I bought the Masterbuilt 20072115 because it was a fair smoker for the price and I didn't want to invest a lot until I knew I would enjoy this hobby.

I don't have many suggestions but I wanted to share my thought process when I decided to buy my smoker.


----------



## papacurtis

I fill a medium sized ss pan with pea gravel and keep it on bottom of smoker. I find it keeps my temps stable and easier to regain after opening door etc.


----------



## remsr

The fact that there are so many different ways of doing any one thing is what makes life interesting, smoking techniques and equipment preferences is no different.     Smoking started out years ago to be real simple out of necessity and became complicated as new equipment and techniques were introduced to streamline the process. However the basic idea is still the same, to smoke cook tuff cuts of meat to juicy tenderness, but the ways to accomplish that have become many to choose from.
  I started out with what I could afford about 15 or 20 years ago. An all in one $59.00 gas bullit that I modified a bit and turned out some really good smokes on, until it craped  out on me a few years ago. 
   Even though I turned out good smoked meats I also turned out some failures until I joind the Forms about 3 years ago and learned how to be consistent. I have New equipment now  a 22.5" WSM with a temp controller and a MES 2.5 gen 40" I would love to have a big stick burner, but don't have room for one.  I am thinking about another gas smoker because of the bacon taste I always got from my old all in one built smoker because of the gas, water, and wood mixture. All 4 that I just mentioned operate a little different and produce a little different flavor, but they all do the same thing, they  smoke food. Knowing what I know now I would do the same thing all over again  if I was just starting out. Buy what is in the budget or something inexpensive but dependable if I wasn't sure I would like smoking. The easiest to master is the MES, if you go that way I would sugest the MES gen 2.5 40" because it's dependable and you can put full rib racks in it and a full packer brisket.  And then I would suggest staying in touch with Bear who is the MES guru of the Forms. Oh! And if you decide you don't care for smoking, just advertise on the Forms that you have a MES gen 2.5 40" for sale and it will be gone in no time. 

Randy,


----------



## logicalron

thanks but I already bought the 30" before I started in this forum. Thanks for the pointers I appreciate it very much. I ordered a cold smoker kit for it and It does keep a steady heat down to 100 degrees. Well that what it says


----------



## remsr

The MES 30" with the cold smoker is a good choice to start with and if you decide to buy something else down the road you will still find yourself using the MES often. 
  A good remote two probe temp reader is a good investment if your don't already have one. Never trust the temp Gage's on the smoker, they are never right not even on the expensive smokers but the probs on a maverick are accurate, stick one through a potato for a holder,  put it on the rack your smoking on for an accurate temp reading. I never probed my food befor I joined the Forms. I just guessed at when it was done sometimes I was right, sometimes not. Now I prob and smoke eveyting to inturnal temp. I just bought an expensive temp pen for checking the inturnal temp of ribs. I haven't over done or under done anything in the past 3 years.

Randy,


----------



## logicalron

Thanks Randy for your post, I do have several kinds of meat thermometers, probes that I can leave in the meat while it cooks. I got most of these throughout the years as I was a hobby cook, so I think I'm covered in that area but I'm sure I could always improve. You're right the reason I bought what I did was because I was totally new to smoking meat and I didn't want to spend a lot and then find out it was something I wouldn't enjoy.

I'm hoping that I will enjoy it very much and starting out with the smoker and accessories that I bought I think we'll get me at least past the beginner stage.

Thanks again for your post


----------



## remsr

Your welcom, happy smoking!!!

Randy,


----------



## jl1103

Hey y'all
I had a thermometer question. I just seasoned my MES 30 gen 2 and double checked the temp with my old Taylor wired thermometer. There's an 11 degree difference. The Taylor is accurate. I checked it in boiling water. Is there any way to calibrate the MES thermometer? 11 degrees is not horrible and it would b easy enough to set the smoker 10 degrees higher when using the unit.


----------



## redoctobyr

Mine is a Gen1, but I don't recall reading mention of how to calibrate their thermometers.

Where is your Taylor measuring? Right next to the Masterbuilt's sensor?

The temperatures in my unit appear to vary somewhat widely, based on location. As a test, I'm currently running it empty, with both my wireless TP-20 probes positioned next to the smoker's sensor. When I've checked, the TP-20 probes have read within 5-6F of what the smoker was showing.

But while cooking, previously, I'd had the TP-20 probes further from the smoker's sensor, and the readings showed larger differences. Just make sure you're reading everything in the same location for this test.


----------



## jl1103

The Taylor was close to the center of the cabinet. From whatvi hear 10 degree is pretty good. Some people report wider discrepancies. I'm doing my first smoke on Friday. I was considering setting the temp to 235.


----------



## candurin

You're going to have to manually adjust the MES temp to coincide with the most accurate measuring device.  There's no method available to calibrate the MES probes (at least not one publicly available).


----------



## Bearcarver

candurin said:


> You're going to have to manually adjust the MES temp to coincide with the most accurate measuring device. There's no method available to calibrate the MES probes (at least not one publicly available).


Like Candurin said, "You have to manually adjust the MES control to coincide with your accurate device".

The way I do it:

I put my Maverick ET-732 Smoker Probe about 3" from the meat Smoking. This is close enough to measure the temp in the area where the meat is, yet far enough away that the Therm won't be picking up the temp of the Cold Meat.

Then I'll adjust the MES control until my Maverick reads what I want it to read.

Example: I want my Meat to be in a 230° Smoker:

If my MES is 15° lower than my Maverick & my MES reads 230° and my Maverick reads 245°----

I will simply reset my MES to 215°.

This will bring my Maverick down to 230°, which is what I wanted the Temp of the air in the part of the smoker where the meat is.

Different areas of the smoker are at different temps---This is why I put the Maverick probe near the Meat, and I don't worry about what the MES temp is, because the MES is measuring the Temp at the sensor on the back wall of the Smoker.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE

Good Grief!
Are folks this picky about their ovens or hair dryers?

OK, I'm sold on _why_ the Masterbuilt Smokers are a favorite here.
As for me, I would want electric no matter which one I chose. Reason being, I have solar power. So as such, I tend to produce more than we use. If I don't use it, my power company pays me the bulk power rate (3 to 4 cents P/kwh) for what they take back to the grid, and sell to my next door neighbors for (33-34 cents per kwh).
Be that as it may, I've got power to burn. So electric is for me.
(If I had plug in propane, I might feel differently... )

One of the myriad of things I use to do for my employer was calibration of temperature devices for controls and alarms.
While ours were industrial, and infinitely adjustable within their designed ranges, ALL have a degree of tolerance.
None are exact. So with certified calibrated heat wells, we would put the probes into an oil filled thermowell and set the controls to their tightest accuracy within their range. (Usually 2 degrees)

So to me, quibbling over non-certified temperature control is a bit much. It _can_ be adjusted with the components on the control board, with proper training and equipment.
In my opinion, Bear has it right. If your meat probe, and your control temperatures aren't to your liking, calibrate your thinking. Or calibrate where you can. :)

If 10 machinists measure the same billet, there will be 10 different measurements.

OK, you may return to counting the grains of salt in your teaspoon. Close is close enough for most of us.
And it certainly is for me... ;)

(That's why my Vernier Caliper is a certified Starrett, and my level is a digital with 0.1 degree capability.) o_O


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Sonny,
The original reason for my starting this Thread was to show the results of the testing I did on the MES Gen #1, Gen #2, and Gen #2.5 units, and which I rate the best & which I rate the Worst, and my reasons for rating them the way I do.

I figured if I could get people to avoid the problem units, there will be less problems later on, and less dislike of the Masterbuilt units themselves.

Bear


----------



## rextoba

Just got an MES 30 for Xmas and can't wait to break it in. I seasoned it the other day and was very impressed as I live in the Canadian prairies and it was -37 degrees celsius and it had no issues reaching the 275 degrees and holding for the 3 hours they recommend. I looked over at my UDS and thought "See you in the Spring", MES it is for the winter months. Has anyone ever tried using the Bradley Biscuits in a MES? Broken in half maybe and put in through the feeder tube? Just curious because of the variety of flavours available. Loving all the helpful info here.


----------



## Bearcarver

rextoba said:


> Just got an MES 30 for Xmas and can't wait to break it in. I seasoned it the other day and was very impressed as I live in the Canadian prairies and it was -37 degrees celsius and it had no issues reaching the 275 degrees and holding for the 3 hours they recommend. I looked over at my UDS and thought "See you in the Spring", MES it is for the winter months. Has anyone ever tried using the Bradley Biscuits in a MES? Broken in half maybe and put in through the feeder tube? Just curious because of the variety of flavours available. Loving all the helpful info here.




I tried some similar things when I got my first MES, before Todd invented the Amazing Smokers.
The "AMNPS" is the way to go, if you live at low altitudes. 
And the Tube "AMNTS" if you live at high altitudes.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Just had my MES stop heating during a cook, EAAF or some such code, hard to read. I ran a hair dryer and now it just says 300f. Given there's a snow storm, I can't do much about it now. 

Any idea bear? Bad connection I just need to tighten back up?


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> Just had my MES stop heating during a cook, EAAF or some such code, hard to read. I ran a hair dryer and now it just says 300f. Given there's a snow storm, I can't do much about it now.
> 
> Any idea bear? Bad connection I just need to tighten back up?




*I got this from another Wisconsin member in a search:*

There have been several post on this code and I have seen several remedies for this. I personally don't get this code however my parents get it on their MES. I think it's a setup issue when it's really cold out. I have never had the problem even at 0 F. When I setup my smoker I place the water pan in it with hottest tap water I can get. Then close the door. Plug the MES in and power it on. By this time 30 seconds or so have passed and the water has warmed the internal temp of the smoker up to a point where it will not throw the code. Program as usual and you are all set. My parents just called with their smoker throwing the code and I had them put the water tray in then fill with hot water and let it sit 10 minutes just to be sure. They are mow smoking. No need for a hair dryer or hot towel or anything out of the ordinary to get it running, if you just change your sequence a little bit.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Bearcarver said:


> *I got this from another Wisconsin member in a search:*
> 
> There have been several post on this code and I have seen several remedies for this. I personally don't get this code however my parents get it on their MES. I think it's a setup issue when it's really cold out. I have never had the problem even at 0 F. When I setup my smoker I place the water pan in it with hottest tap water I can get. Then close the door. Plug the MES in and power it on. By this time 30 seconds or so have passed and the water has warmed the internal temp of the smoker up to a point where it will not throw the code. Program as usual and you are all set. My parents just called with their smoker throwing the code and I had them put the water tray in then fill with hot water and let it sit 10 minutes just to be sure. They are mow smoking. No need for a hair dryer or hot towel or anything out of the ordinary to get it running, if you just change your sequence a little bit.



Wasn't to cold to start, I got it heating fine and all, went to do some quick shopping and came back to beep beep beep..

Some googling <which I take with a grain of salt> indicated it could also be a loose connection/corroded wire. If worse comes to worse, I actually got this under a year ago and can likely get it replaced if comes down to it.


----------



## hillbilly69

Hello everyone.  Bear, thank you for this thread, your opinions and invaluable advice throughout these forums.  Most of all, thank you for your service.

I am an owner of a Gen. 1 40 inch Masterbuilt (20070311).  I have had excellent success with it for five years but it is getting to a point where it needs to be replaced.  I have been researching and comparing for a couple of weeks now but I think I have narrowed my search to three smokers, including the 0311 model that is $200 more and Masterbuilt tells me has being discontinued.

https://www.samsclub.com/p/mes145s-digital-electric-smoker/prod22810673?xid=plp_product_1_1

https://www.samsclub.com/p/masterbuilt-40in-digital-electric-smoker/prod23220059

https://www.sears.com/masterbuilt-manufacturing-smoker-elec-40in-ss-digital-per/p-SPM8819139511?

Bear, I would very much value your opinion, as I would the opinion of others, on which smoker you would consider the best to choose from based on your experience with the MES.  Of course, if there is something else out there that is available and a better option than what I have listed I would welcome that information as well.

Thanks all.


----------



## Bearcarver

hillbilly69 said:


> Hello everyone.  Bear, thank you for this thread, your opinions and invaluable advice throughout these forums.  Most of all, thank you for your service.
> 
> I am an owner of a Gen. 1 40 inch Masterbuilt (20070311).  I have had excellent success with it for five years but it is getting to a point where it needs to be replaced.  I have been researching and comparing for a couple of weeks now but I think I have narrowed my search to three smokers, including the 0311 model that is $200 more and Masterbuilt tells me has being discontinued.
> 
> https://www.samsclub.com/p/mes145s-digital-electric-smoker/prod22810673?xid=plp_product_1_1
> 
> https://www.samsclub.com/p/masterbuilt-40in-digital-electric-smoker/prod23220059
> 
> https://www.sears.com/masterbuilt-manufacturing-smoker-elec-40in-ss-digital-per/p-SPM8819139511?
> 
> Bear, I would very much value your opinion, as I would the opinion of others, on which smoker you would consider the best to choose from based on your experience with the MES.  Of course, if there is something else out there that is available and a better option than what I have listed I would welcome that information as well.
> 
> Thanks all.




Hi Hillbilly!!
Of the 3 you're showing, I like your first one best.
I would stay away from your second one---A Gen #2.

However this MES 340G (below) would be the best I can find right now.
It's basically the same as an MES 40 Gen #2.5.
Link:
https://www.samsclub.com/p/40-inch-...2014799?xid=pdp_carousel_rich-relevance.rr0_1

Bear


----------



## hillbilly69

Thanks, Bear


----------



## Paul6506

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Masterbuilt-John-McLemore-Signature-Series-711-14-sq-in-Silver-Smart-Electric-Smoker/1000715610


----------



## Paul6506

Hi Bear, 
Thoughts on this smoker... It has 2 vents on top.


----------



## Bearcarver

Paul6506 said:


> Hi Bear,
> Thoughts on this smoker... It has 2 vents on top.




I haven't seen much on that one yet:
I'd like to see the layout of the inside for air flow.
The Broiler with 2 vents is a good idea, but that's also another thing to have problems with.
IMO that one is hinged on the wrong side, but that may be just me & not a big deal.

That price of $299 sounds good, but like I say, "I'd like to see the interior first".

Bear


----------



## Paul6506

Bearcarver said:


> I haven't seen much on that one yet:
> I'd like to see the layout of the inside for air flow.
> The Broiler with 2 vents is a good idea, but that's also another thing to have problems with.
> IMO that one is hinged on the wrong side, but that may be just me & not a big deal.
> 
> That price of $299 sounds good, but like I say, "I'd like to see the interior first".
> 
> Bear


Thank you Sir, 
I also wanted to see a picture of the insides. I will keep looking for one.


----------



## Paul6506

Same one from Amazon.


----------



## Bearcarver

Paul6506 said:


> View attachment 451992
> 
> Same one from Amazon.




OK---Now I'll say this:
The inside is the best interior they have in their collection. (Like My Gen #2.5)
However these 2 ads are showing $649 for it, instead of $299. I thought $299 was too cheep for that one, but I also think $649 is Too Much.


Bear


----------



## randys01

This looks like Gen 2.5, 40" for $250: https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ker-20msbu40bltthlctrcfp/20msbu40bltthlctrcfp


----------



## Bearcarver

randys01 said:


> This looks like Gen 2.5, 40" for $250: https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ker-20msbu40bltthlctrcfp/20msbu40bltthlctrcfp




Yup---That's the best one, like mine:
It has the top vent on the left, where it belongs.
It is hinged left, which means you can open the door with your left hand & handle the food with your right hand.
And $250 is a good price for a Gen 2.5.

Bear


----------



## adidasno21

Hello MES fans, I'm considering this used 40" MES ... but wasn't sure about the water pan. From what I've read here, vent on top left, with a left hand hinge are good, but it the waterpan setup appears like the earlier models.  

So my question is, should I get this one (and possibly replace the water pan), or should I hold out for a unit with the oval shaped water pan?

REF, this unit (model# 20075315) is advertised that it was purchased new in 11/2019 (so a bit over a year old).  

any help is appreciated


----------



## Bearcarver

The water Pan isn't the problem. The water pan is just one of the ways of distinguishing which one it is.
The one you are showing is the Generation #2, but if you're willing to do some changes, it could be made OK, if everything else is Good.

If you get it, you should get rid of the slanted Drip plate completely, including the little water pan.  Then put the bottom Rack in, and put a Foil pan (9" X 12") in the center of that bottom rack.  That's actually all it needs. The slanted Drip plate is the biggest problem with the Gen #2. It blocks air flow & forces the heat to stay on the right side of the smoker.
It really isn't that much to do. I used to say you had to get a big water pan, but a foil pan on the bottom rack should take care of the drippings, and you can change it now & then, instead of having to clean it.

Bear


----------



## Smoken Rock

Bearcarver said:


> *Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear’s Thoughts & Findings)*
> 
> Before I start, I want to say the following are my findings & my opinions. Not all Smokers are alike, and not all people look at things the same way. Some may have success where I haven’t & some may have had problems where I haven’t. However after posting & reading many threads & posts about the MES smokers over the years, I believe many people will agree with much of my findings below. I’m hoping this information will help some of you when you have to decide which MES Smoker to purchase.
> 
> *Note:  How to tell which Generation is which:*
> *MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)*
> 
> *MES 30, Gen #1:*
> Back about 6 years ago, I bought my first Masterbuilt Smoker. It was an MES 30 Gen #1, all black exterior, with the squared corner Digital control box on the top back of the smoker. It worked Great, and I loved it, except for the size. Most of the time I only cook for the two of us, but I didn’t like having to cut Rib Racks and Briskets in half, and I really hated only being able to smoke 7 pounds of my Bear Sticks at one time.
> The only trouble I ever had with that smoker was when one of the Digits on the control Read-out stopped working. By that time it was no longer in Warrantee, but Masterbuilt sent me a replacement control box, Free of charge. They said they wanted to look into it to see what the cause was. Other than that the only weakness this one had was the right side was nearly always hotter than the left side, and I had always said the top Vent should be in the left side of the top, instead of the right. I figured then that would balance the heat from right to left.
> I ended up selling this smoker cheap ($50) to one of the guys who works for my Son, after getting my MES 40.
> 
> *MES 40, Gen #1:*
> Then about 1 year later, I got my MES 40 Gen #1, all SS, with Remote Control & Glass window in the Door. This thing worked Great for 5 years, and I smoked an awful lot of Great tasting food with that Smoker, until the Heating Element connector corroded off. It was easily repaired with a new connector & a little solder. The only other problem I ever had with that smoker was the right side being hotter than the left side. I was able to level that left to right heat difference, by adding a piece of Aluminum in the bottom right side, above the heating element. I could raise & lower the left side of that sheet to push heat over toward the left, and I always said the top Vent should be in the top of the left side of the smoker instead of the right, and that would probably fix that heat balance. The main problem here is both the Heating element and the Top Vent are on the Right, so the heat wants to run straight up the right side, unless you use a deflector. This Smoker still works Great.
> 
> *MES 40 Gen #2:*
> Then a few months after my Open-Heart Surgery, I was asked by Masterbuilt if I would be willing to test their new Smoker, if they would send one to me. They said there was mixed reviews on it, and since I was well versed on the Generation #1 Smoker, they would like me to test it out, and give them an honest review of it, comparing this Gen #2 to my old Gen #1. They would also like any suggestions as to what I would do to improve it, if anything. I agreed to do the testing, and it was delivered that week.
> I put it together, and swapped positions with my Gen #1 on my Smoking Porch. It had a problem with the control, but I managed to get it up to temp, and did all kinds of tests, mainly for balance of heat from left to right, and some from different heights. After a few days of testing, I notified MB, and told them what I had found. They were going to send me a new controller, but I told them not to bother, because the heat differences were too much for me to want to use this Smoker, and I’ll just go back to using my Gen #1.
> However I told them I would still give them my suggestions to improvements that could be made:
> 
> #1   Get rid of the slanted Drip Plate with the small water pan hanging from it.
> 
> #2   Replace that Drip Plate with a full width Water Pan, similar to what is in the Gen #1 Smoker.
> 
> #3   Remove the Top vent in the left side wall, and put a top vent like the Gen #1 has, but in the left side of the Top, instead of the Right.
> 
> #4   Leave the door hinged on the left side the way the Gen #2 is, instead of the right side, like the Gen #1 is.
> They thanked me for my testing, reporting back, and for the suggestions, and told me they would send me one of their new model, that would have some of my changes included in it. I wasn’t too sure that would ever happen, but sure enough, I got it a couple weeks ago.
> 
> *MES 40 Bluetooth, Gen # 2.5:*
> So the one they sent me is the MES 40 Bluetooth “Elite”, all black with the Glass in the door. It has 6 racks in it instead of 4, and it’s without the legs. (Legs wouldn’t work good with my setup anyway)
> Every one of the suggestions I made above is incorporated into this smoker, and it seems as though they have served their purpose. I did various tests, mostly temperature balance test, and I couldn’t believe the results. After recording 126 temperature readings overall, I can say that this one outperforms all others in the heat balance department by far, including my Gen #1. The initial over-run is easily eliminated in a very short time, and when I did the testing at my most used Temp of 230°, I found the MES digital read-out to be about 15° lower than my Maverick readings. That’s closer than my Kitchen oven was when I checked it, and I don’t find it a big deal to set my MES at 215° to get my meat to be Smoking in a Temp of 230°.
> Now here’s the part I really like. After putting a Maverick Smoker Probe on both the Left & Right sides at the same time, I set the Temp to 215°, because I wanted an average of 230° on rack #3. In a very short time the heat stabilized, so that the MES Readout cycled from a low of 213° to a high of 217°. These temps come from the MES heat sensor, which is in the center of the back wall of the smoker. At this same time, the heat on the Left Side was cycling from a low of 228° to a high of 232°. And as hard as it is to believe, the right side was also cycling from a low of 228° to a high of 232°. After watching & recording it for hours at different Temps, I watched this cycling for about 20 minutes. Then tiring from the hours of watching & recording, I took an hour break, and went in the house to my recliner. Then after that hour, I went back out to see what it was doing, and it was still cycling with those exact same temperatures. I had seen enough to make this report, and this is the report I gave to Masterbuilt.
> I couldn’t believe how this Smoker cycled from 228° to 232° for hours, making that average the 230° I wanted, and both sides were the same Temp without using a makeshift heat deflector to balance it out. IMHO, A heat cycle range of 4° is Amazing!!!
> I did not hook-up to Bluetooth, because I don’t have anything to do it with, and I have no problem going out there to the smoker to make my settings & changes, and I like to check on how much smoke I’m getting at certain intervals anyway. However, my Son said he might have something I can use & he’ll install the App.
> 
> So those are my findings over 6 years of MES use.
> 
> Hoping this helps some of you,
> 
> Bear


I’ve a problem with my 20075515 electric smoker. I can set the control panel properly.  Red led for heat comes on. No voltage to element. Note: I’ve also checked Ohms reading OK.  I’ve cleaned the sensor probe and bimetallic disk inside smoke box. Still no voltage to element


----------



## Bearcarver

Smoken Rock said:


> I’ve a problem with my 20075515 electric smoker. I can set the control panel properly.  Red led for heat comes on. No voltage to element. Note: I’ve also checked Ohms reading OK.  I’ve cleaned the sensor probe and bimetallic disk inside smoke box. Still no voltage to element




Sorry,
I don't fix them. I just know how to use them.
I recommend you check in with 

 tallbm
   ----He's my Goto Guy for fixing them.

Bear


----------



## tallbm

Smoken Rock said:


> I’ve a problem with my 20075515 electric smoker. I can set the control panel properly.  Red led for heat comes on. No voltage to element. Note: I’ve also checked Ohms reading OK.  I’ve cleaned the sensor probe and bimetallic disk inside smoke box. Still no voltage to element



Hi there and welcome!
I bet your connectors at the safety rollout limit switch have corroded away or at the heating element (if you didnt relaly check them there).

Halfway up the back of your smoker there will be a panel if you are lucky.  That will lead to the safety rollout limit switch which is the "bimetalic disk" you see inside the smoker.
If you dont have a panel you have to pull the back off to get to it.  If this is the case I suggest you cut and make a panel to get to it again because it is useful to have easy access to it.

Let us know what you find there :)


----------



## adidasno21

Bear and Friends, thanks for your guidance on the previous model I inquired about.   I'm on the hunt for the apparently elusive (in Cleveland, Ohio) 40" MES 2.5.  I've found quite a few in surrounding areas (4 hr drive kind of distance), but none local ... and I am growing impatient! ha!  So I've started to look around and I wondered if this 440S might be a suitable replacement.  I already have an AMNPS, and have spent quite a bit of time reading informative posts about the different versions of the MES 40".

If you guys don't mind, what are your opinions of this Masterbuilt MES 440 S ....  It's on sale at the moment at Dicks for $250 ! Which is quite a discount from MSRP.  I've read through the handful of threads here, and there doesn't seem to be much discourse, and usage.  Unfortunately it seems like there is much disappointment in the smoke generating element design ... but that's really not what I would be buying it for.  Here is a link, and a handful of pictures to follow.

Thanks again for your time and opinions. :-) 



			https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/masterbuilt-mes-440%7Cs-bluetooth-digital-electric-smoker-20msbu40gn4btdsstcfp/20msbu40gn4btdsstcfp?recid=oosproduct_PageElement_oosproduct_rr_3_3299_&rrec=true


----------



## Bearcarver

adidasno21 said:


> Bear and Friends, thanks for your guidance on the previous model I inquired about.   I'm on the hunt for the apparently elusive (in Cleveland, Ohio) 40" MES 2.5.  I've found quite a few in surrounding areas (4 hr drive kind of distance), but none local ... and I am growing impatient! ha!  So I've started to look around and I wondered if this 440S might be a suitable replacement.  I already have an AMNPS, and have spent quite a bit of time reading informative posts about the different versions of the MES 40".
> 
> If you guys don't mind, what are your opinions of this Masterbuilt MES 440 S ....  It's on sale at the moment at Dicks for $250 ! Which is quite a discount from MSRP.  I've read through the handful of threads here, and there doesn't seem to be much discourse, and usage.  Unfortunately it seems like there is much disappointment in the smoke generating element design ... but that's really not what I would be buying it for.  Here is a link, and a handful of pictures to follow.
> 
> Thanks again for your time and opinions. :-)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/masterbuilt-mes-440%7Cs-bluetooth-digital-electric-smoker-20msbu40gn4btdsstcfp/20msbu40gn4btdsstcfp?recid=oosproduct_PageElement_oosproduct_rr_3_3299_&rrec=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 484092
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 484128
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 484129




It looks good from here. Going by the pics, I like the way it's designed.
The heating element is more centered, so the right-left heat should be more balanced than most MES units, especially the Gen #2.
I would say that $250 is a good price for it, and I'd go for it.

Bear


----------



## bowserx69

adidasno21 said:


> Bear and Friends, thanks for your guidance on the previous model I inquired about.   I'm on the hunt for the apparently elusive (in Cleveland, Ohio) 40" MES 2.5.  I've found quite a few in surrounding areas (4 hr drive kind of distance), but none local ... and I am growing impatient! ha!  So I've started to look around and I wondered if this 440S might be a suitable replacement.  I already have an AMNPS, and have spent quite a bit of time reading informative posts about the different versions of the MES 40".
> 
> If you guys don't mind, what are your opinions of this Masterbuilt MES 440 S ....  It's on sale at the moment at Dicks for $250 ! Which is quite a discount from MSRP.  I've read through the handful of threads here, and there doesn't seem to be much discourse, and usage.  Unfortunately it seems like there is much disappointment in the smoke generating element design ... but that's really not what I would be buying it for.  Here is a link, and a handful of pictures to follow.
> 
> Thanks again for your time and opinions. :-)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/masterbuilt-mes-440%7Cs-bluetooth-digital-electric-smoker-20msbu40gn4btdsstcfp/20msbu40gn4btdsstcfp?recid=oosproduct_PageElement_oosproduct_rr_3_3299_&rrec=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 484092
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 484128
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 484129


----------



## Bearcarver

L
 Latenightsmoker
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## rkrider99

The MasterBuilt MES440 showed up yesterday. I put it together today, Will season it on Sunday, and be smoking on Tuesday.


----------



## Bearcarver

campfirestu
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## diversification

Hi there, I have shot at buying a 20075315 for $70 used, which I see is the 40" Gen 2. Based on the info here, I'd need to remove the slanted drip plate, remove the water tray, put in the bottom rack and toss a 9x12 foil water / drip pan on it. That sounds fine but I'm wondering if there is anyone that could help me figure out what I need to be wary of with this unit, used. 

I've seen a lot of talk about putting a PID on it and I see those are about $150. Do the heating elements often need to be replaced too?  If so, can someone tell me the cost there? And do any of those mods need to be soldered, because I have no experience or tools to do that. 

Guess I'm just wondering if I'd just be better off buying a new one or if this is actually a good deal for $70 used.


----------



## Bearcarver

Yes, that is a Gen #2, and those are the mods you should do, IMHO.
As for other problems, I don't think the Gen #2 is any worse than the others, such as Trouble with a bad control unit, or a heating element going bad.  Those kind of problems would call for contacting a guy here known as 

 tallbm
 .  He could tell you your other answers to your questions.

Where are you located?
I have a Gen #1 and a Gen #2, that I'm giving away for Free, but you have to come here to pick it up. (Macungie, PA) :  Click below:






						Bear’s Smokers FREE to good homes.  ALL GONE !!!
					

Bear’s Smokers FREE to good homes.  ( MES Gen #1, Gen #2, and Gen #2.5)   OK Guys & Gals, due to Health problems beyond my control, I just can’t safely get out there enough to use my Smokers. I can get out there occasionally to use my Weber “Q” Gas Grill, but not very often. So I’ve decided to...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Bear


----------



## tallbm

diversification said:


> Hi there, I have shot at buying a 20075315 for $70 used, which I see is the 40" Gen 2. Based on the info here, I'd need to remove the slanted drip plate, remove the water tray, put in the bottom rack and toss a 9x12 foil water / drip pan on it. That sounds fine but I'm wondering if there is anyone that could help me figure out what I need to be wary of with this unit, used.
> 
> I've seen a lot of talk about putting a PID on it and I see those are about $150. Do the heating elements often need to be replaced too?  If so, can someone tell me the cost there? And do any of those mods need to be soldered, because I have no experience or tools to do that.
> 
> Guess I'm just wondering if I'd just be better off buying a new one or if this is actually a good deal for $70 used.
> 
> View attachment 502551
> 
> View attachment 502552
> 
> View attachment 502553


Hi there and welcome!

As long as the unit runs you should be OK.  The major failure areas are the electrical connectors that connect the wires to the heating element and the safety rollout limit switch.  That's a $7 order on Amazon to get hi temp connectors if needed and that problem would be solved.

If you want to go the PID route its a simple rewire where you cut 4 wire ends and splice together to make 2connected wires. At that point the wiring skips the controller on the MES and feeds power directly to the heating element hence the need for a PID controller to now cut power on/off.

I always say the best MES is a free one or a used one for like $40-$50 rewired with a $150 Auber PID slapped on it.  Will outperform 100x over anything masterbuilt makes brand new :)


----------



## diversification

Bearcarver said:


> Yes, that is a Gen #2, and those are the mods you should do, IMHO.
> As for other problems, I don't think the Gen #2 is any worse than the others, such as Trouble with a bad control unit, or a heating element going bad.  Those kind of problems would call for contacting a guy here known as
> 
> tallbm
> .  He could tell you your other answers to your questions.
> 
> Where are you located?
> I have a Gen #1 and a Gen #2, that I'm giving away for Free, but you have to come here to pick it up. (Macungie, PA) :  Click below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear’s Smokers FREE to good homes.  ALL GONE !!!
> 
> 
> Bear’s Smokers FREE to good homes.  ( MES Gen #1, Gen #2, and Gen #2.5)   OK Guys & Gals, due to Health problems beyond my control, I just can’t safely get out there enough to use my Smokers. I can get out there occasionally to use my Weber “Q” Gas Grill, but not very often. So I’ve decided to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smokingmeatforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Unfortunately I'm over on Lake Erie about an hour south of Buffalo, which puts me about 6 hours from you, but that's very cool of you to offer, so thanks!

Appreciate the information as well! Happy 4th!


----------



## diversification

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> As long as the unit runs you should be OK.  The major failure areas are the electrical connectors that connect the wires to the heating element and the safety rollout limit switch.  That's a $7 order on Amazon to get hi temp connectors if needed and that problem would be solved.
> 
> If you want to go the PID route its a simple rewire where you cut 4 wire ends and splice together to make 2connected wires. At that point the wiring skips the controller on the MES and feeds power directly to the heating element hence the need for a PID controller to now cut power on/off.
> 
> I always say the best MES is a free one or a used one for like $40-$50 rewired with a $150 Auber PID slapped on it.  Will outperform 100x over anything masterbuilt makes brand new :)


Ok I think maybe I'll offer him a bit less than $70. But honestly, in my area, 40" units just don't really come up very much, so I may just see go for it regardless. Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## darko886

Good evening Bear, 

I've been reading through your posts and trying to find a 2.5, but I can't find one anywhere. I did find this one, which looks similar. What do you think of it?  Thank you!









						40 inch Bluetooth Digital Electric Smoker
					

Whether you’re a novice or backyard BBQ pro, anything can be mastered with the right tools. With the Masterbuilt 40 inch Digital Electric Smoker you can monitor your cook using Bluetooth technology and achieve perfect results with the built-in meat probe. Add flavor with wood chips in the...




					www.masterbuilt.com


----------



## Bearcarver

darko886 said:


> Good evening Bear,
> 
> I've been reading through your posts and trying to find a 2.5, but I can't find one anywhere. I did find this one, which looks similar. What do you think of it?  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 inch Bluetooth Digital Electric Smoker
> 
> 
> Whether you’re a novice or backyard BBQ pro, anything can be mastered with the right tools. With the Masterbuilt 40 inch Digital Electric Smoker you can monitor your cook using Bluetooth technology and achieve perfect results with the built-in meat probe. Add flavor with wood chips in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.masterbuilt.com




I like it, Darko!!!
Inside looks just like the Gen #2.5.
The only possible problem I can see by eye is the top vent is on the right, instead of the left. You won't know if that is a problem, without trying it a few times. If it is a problem, putting a new vent in the top left could fix that, but like I said, it might not be a problem.
My old Gen #1 had that problem, and I just put in a "Heat Deflector" (piece of aluminum), and that solved it.

Bear


----------



## darko886

Bearcarver said:


> I like it, Darko!!!
> Inside looks just like the Gen #2.5.
> The only possible problem I can see by eye is the top vent is on the right, instead of the left. You won't know if that is a problem, without trying it a few times. If it is a problem, putting a new vent in the top left could fix that, but like I said, it might not be a problem.
> My old Gen #1 had that problem, and I just put in a "Heat Deflector" (piece of aluminum), and that solved it.
> 
> Bear



Thank you very much for the quick response, very helpful! Have a great day.


----------



## darko886

Bearcarver said:


> I like it, Darko!!!
> Inside looks just like the Gen #2.5.
> The only possible problem I can see by eye is the top vent is on the right, instead of the left. You won't know if that is a problem, without trying it a few times. If it is a problem, putting a new vent in the top left could fix that, but like I said, it might not be a problem.
> My old Gen #1 had that problem, and I just put in a "Heat Deflector" (piece of aluminum), and that solved it.
> 
> Bear



I have one more to ask you about. This one has vents on both sides and looks like the 2.5 inside. What do you think? I'm leaning to this one because of the vents.









						Masterbuilt 30 in. Digital Electric Smoker with Bluetooth and Broiler in Black MB26073519 - The Home Depot
					

Celebrate the end of your next DIY project with a plate of ribs or a slow-smoked brisket. Built to take on the challenge and help you become a backyard BBQ champion, the MES 130P features innovation both



					www.homedepot.com


----------



## Bearcarver

darko886 said:


> I have one more to ask you about. This one has vents on both sides and looks like the 2.5 inside. What do you think? I'm leaning to this one because of the vents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masterbuilt 30 in. Digital Electric Smoker with Bluetooth and Broiler in Black MB26073519 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Celebrate the end of your next DIY project with a plate of ribs or a slow-smoked brisket. Built to take on the challenge and help you become a backyard BBQ champion, the MES 130P features innovation both
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com




I've never seen this one in person---It's relatively new to the Stable.
That Broiler sounds interesting, but it could also be just one more thing to go wrong.
I don't like an MES 30---I already had one. My first one was an MES 30, and I only had it one year, before I got one big enough to do the jobs needed.

That's about all I can say. Sorry I don't know any more about it.

Bear


----------



## darko886

Bearcarver said:


> I've never seen this one in person---It's relatively new to the Stable.
> That Broiler sounds interesting, but it could also be just one more thing to go wrong.
> I don't like an MES 30---I already had one. My first one was an MES 30, and I only had it one year, before I got one big enough to do the jobs needed.
> 
> That's about all I can say. Sorry I don't know any more about it.
> 
> Bear



Sorry to keep asking questions. This is a 30" but the person told me they have a 40" for sale too. The vent is on the left but the tray looks like one of the older models. Any input on it? They're selling it for only $50. Thank you again, I hope to buy one this week and stop bothering you


----------



## tallbm

darko886 said:


> Sorry to keep asking questions. This is a 30" but the person told me they have a 40" for sale too. The vent is on the left but the tray looks like one of the older models. Any input on it? They're selling it for only $50. Thank you again, I hope to buy one this week and stop bothering you



Personally I'd go with a 40" unit.
If it looks like this one and runs then the price is golden for $50-70.
If it has bents on both sides you just keep the right side vent closed and you are good.
If the vent is only on the top right side still fine because that price can't be beat.

Again I'm with Bear.  I wouldn't bother with a 30" and I would only go with a 40" unit.


----------



## darko886

tallbm said:


> Personally I'd go with a 40" unit.
> If it looks like this one and runs then the price is golden for $50-70.
> If it has bents on both sides you just keep the right side vent closed and you are good.
> If the vent is only on the top right side still fine because that price can't be beat.
> 
> Again I'm with Bear.  I wouldn't bother with a 30" and I would only go with a 40" unit.


Awesome, thank you for the advice. I'll definitely go for the 40" if it's the same.


----------



## Bearcarver

darko886 said:


> Sorry to keep asking questions. This is a 30" but the person told me they have a 40" for sale too. The vent is on the left but the tray looks like one of the older models. Any input on it? They're selling it for only $50. Thank you again, I hope to buy one this week and stop bothering you




Like 

 tallbm
  said, I'd stay away from the 30" MES.
However that 40" looks to be a Newer Gen #2, with the top vent on the left, so it might not need any mods.  If the right side is still hotter than the left, all you would have to do is "Delete" that stupid slanted drip pan & little water pan.
Then put the bottom rack in place & put a 9 X 12 Foil pan on it for drippings.
Then you can put your AMNPS on the right end of that bottom Rack.

So Yes---I would grab that MES 40.

PS: Your questions don't bother me!!

Bear


----------



## darko886

Finally got the MES 40  thank you all for your help. I do have another question though. I can get the Auber WS-1200CPH or WSD-1203CPH in my area for a decent price. Would either work for the MES 40 or should I be looking for another model?


----------



## Bearcarver

darko886 said:


> Finally got the MES 40  thank you all for your help. I do have another question though. I can get the Auber WS-1200CPH or WSD-1203CPH in my area for a decent price. Would either work for the MES 40 or should I be looking for another model?




Somebody else will have to help you with that one.
I never had to get one of those. The ones I used worked great with the stock control.
I planned on getting one, if needed, but it never came to that.  

 tallbm
   and a bunch of other guys can answer that question better than I can. 
I wouldn't go for it, unless you aren't happy with the built in control.
"Tallbm" should be there soon------

Bear


----------



## tallbm

darko886 said:


> Finally got the MES 40  thank you all for your help. I do have another question though. I can get the Auber WS-1200CPH or WSD-1203CPH in my area for a decent price. Would either work for the MES 40 or should I be looking for another model?


Nice!!

Personally I would not get any 1200series Auber. They are rated up to 12Amps 1440watts but the MES40 is supposed to be a 1200watt element.
90% of 1440watts puts you at a 1296watt capacity which is too close for my comfort should the either of those models actually not be able to handle 90% of their stated limit.

The following model is rated up to 15Amps 1800 watts and should easily handle your MES40. It's the one I always recommend and people generally go with so they don't have any electronic failures or overheating due to the power demand ( WS-1510ELPM ), get with Multipurpose Probe:





						Multi Purpose Controller [WS-1510ELPM] - $149.99 : Auber Instruments, Inc., Temperature control solutions for home and industry
					

Auber Instruments, Inc. Multi Purpose Controller [WS-1510ELPM] - Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Holiday sale ends on 1/1/2023! The WS-1510ELPM is a versatile temperature controller to have in your home. It can be used for various applications such as Sous Vide cooking, controlling an...



					www.auberins.com
				



$149.50

If you were using an MES30 then the two Aubers your mentioned would be fine BUT people very very often get tired of the small size of an MES30 and upgrade to an MES40.  Then they would have the dilema that their Auber PID might be too weak or burn out on em if it can't really handle the MES40 power requirments.

This way with a WS-1510ELPM it's buy once cry once with the confidence that it works and you can just focus on making amazing BBQ because a PID rewired MES pretty much cannot have it's performance beat.

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## darko886

Thank you both for all the help. Last question before I smoke for the first time - do you keep water in the water pan, or run it dry?


----------



## Bearcarver

darko886 said:


> Thank you both for all the help. Last question before I smoke for the first time - do you keep water in the water pan, or run it dry?




No water to any other liquid ever touches my MES Water Pans!!!
The MES units are insulated so good that there is already too much humidity in them.
It makes no sense to add water when there is already too much humidity there.
I just wrap my water pan in foil to make it easier to clean, when it get too messed up from Drippings, and put it in place.
If using a foil pan in place of the actual water pan, just toss it & replace it when it gets too covered with Drippings.

Bear


----------



## darko886

Bearcarver said:


> No water to any other liquid ever touches my MES Water Pans!!!
> The MES units are insulated so good that there is already too much humidity in them.
> It makes no sense to add water when there is already too much humidity there.
> I just wrap my water pan in foil to make it easier to clean, when it get too messed up from Drippings, and put it in place.
> If using a foil pan in place of the actual water pan, just toss it & replace it when it gets too covered with Drippings.
> 
> Bear



Thank you! I just tested it out and the left and right side are evenly heated, however I'm getting 10 degree temperature swings (when set to 250 I'm getting 253-263). Is that to be expected and is it a big deal?


----------



## Bearcarver

darko886 said:


> Thank you! I just tested it out and the left and right side are evenly heated, however I'm getting 10 degree temperature swings (when set to 250 I'm getting 253-263). Is that to be expected and is it a big deal?



A 10° swing is actually quite good.
Was that with the MES Read-out, or was that with an accurate Wireless set?
If it was with an accurate therm, and you want it to be 250°, just set it at 242°.
That way it should cycle between 245° and 255°, so the average will be 250°.

If that was from your MES Read-out, that means it was taken from the sensor on the back wall, just below center. (Looks like a little toggle switch)
If you want accuracy, get a set of wireless Therms, and put a sensor "Probe" where you will put your meat. Then adjust it to get the temp you want in that area. I always favored #2 rack (Second rack down from the top).

Note: When shooting for a particular Temp, watch a couple cycles. Then note the High & the Low. The center of that cycle is to be considered the Temp your meat is in.

I hope that helps. Any questions, PM me.

Bear


----------



## darko886

Bearcarver said:


> A 10° swing is actually quite good.
> Was that with the MES Read-out, or was that with an accurate Wireless set?
> If it was with an accurate therm, and you want it to be 250°, just set it at 242°.
> That way it should cycle between 245° and 255°, so the average will be 250°.
> 
> If that was from your MES Read-out, that means it was taken from the sensor on the back wall, just below center. (Looks like a little toggle switch)
> If you want accuracy, get a set of wireless Therms, and put a sensor "Probe" where you will put your meat. Then adjust it to get the temp you want in that area. I always favored #2 rack (Second rack down from the top).
> 
> Note: When shooting for a particular Temp, watch a couple cycles. Then note the High & the Low. The center of that cycle is to be considered the Temp your meat is in.
> 
> I hope that helps. Any questions, PM me.
> 
> Bear


It was with a wireless thermometer. Glad that's not bad, thanks a always for the input, I'll be using your Boston butt step by step guide for my first attempt!


----------



## lunatics

darko886 said:


> I have one more to ask you about. This one has vents on both sides and looks like the 2.5 inside. What do you think? I'm leaning to this one because of the vents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masterbuilt 30 in. Digital Electric Smoker with Bluetooth and Broiler in Black MB26073519 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Celebrate the end of your next DIY project with a plate of ribs or a slow-smoked brisket. Built to take on the challenge and help you become a backyard BBQ champion, the MES 130P features innovation both
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com


I recently purchased one of these and cannot say I would recommend it so far from my experience. I have an old MB 30" electric smoker, I am not sure of which model and generation it is as MB is terrible with their naming/numbering scheme and my old one was so much better. Felt like it held temp better, created smoke better and felt like it was better constructed. This new one I have feels more cheaply built, feels like it doesn't hold temp as well and I notice the outside of the unit gets significantly hot where as my old one you would tap on the side of it, it feels solid, never heated up and you could touch it without any issues etc. This new one gets very hot on the outside and if you tap on it it just feels hollow as if there's no insulation or anything to help keep heat in. I am worried with how well this unit will perform in cold weather. Also my meat probe died the first time I turned the unit on to use/season it.

That being said, the one positive thing I can say about this unit is the broiler is a nice feature.  I question how long it will last but it's been nice the couple times I made wings.

I need to do a few more cooks on this unit but I am already in the process of looking into trying to salvage or restore my older one which was left outside by friends and ruined. Currently everything inside is rusted out and full of mold but I am hoping I may be able to salvage it as this new unit does not compare and sadly I did not know any of these things until I got home, built it, seasoned, it and tried cooking in it and too late to return it. In hindsight I am regretting not looking into replacing my grill+smoker with a pellet grill or one of these new charcoal ones.

I have mostly been lurking on here but I wish I saw Bears posts earlier about his older models he is looking to get rid of before I invested $300 into this newer model which has been fairly disappointing Nothing worse than feeling like you wasted a decent chunk of money you can't get back..


----------



## Bearcarver

lunatics said:


> I recently purchased one of these and cannot say I would recommend it so far from my experience. I have an old MB 30" electric smoker, I am not sure of which model and generation it is as MB is terrible with their naming/numbering scheme and my old one was so much better. Felt like it held temp better, created smoke better and felt like it was better constructed. This new one I have feels more cheaply built, feels like it doesn't hold temp as well and I notice the outside of the unit gets significantly hot where as my old one you would tap on the side of it, it feels solid, never heated up and you could touch it without any issues etc. This new one gets very hot on the outside and if you tap on it it just feels hollow as if there's no insulation or anything to help keep heat in. I am worried with how well this unit will perform in cold weather. Also my meat probe died the first time I turned the unit on to use/season it.
> 
> That being said, the one positive thing I can say about this unit is the broiler is a nice feature.  I question how long it will last but it's been nice the couple times I made wings.
> 
> I need to do a few more cooks on this unit but I am already in the process of looking into trying to salvage or restore my older one which was left outside by friends and ruined. Currently everything inside is rusted out and full of mold but I am hoping I may be able to salvage it as this new unit does not compare and sadly I did not know any of these things until I got home, built it, seasoned, it and tried cooking in it and too late to return it. In hindsight I am regretting not looking into replacing my grill+smoker with a pellet grill or one of these new charcoal ones.
> 
> I have mostly been lurking on here but I wish I saw Bears posts earlier about his older models he is looking to get rid of before I invested $300 into this newer model which has been fairly disappointing Nothing worse than feeling like you wasted a decent chunk of money you can't get back..




I had 2 Gen #1s, one Gen #2, and 1 Gen #2.5.
They were all great, but the Gen #2 because it wasn't designed right, with the slanted Drip plate in the bottom.

Two of my MES 40s were still available until today.
That one that you brought home, assembled, seasoned, and tried could have been taken back, if that's all you did with it. If you didn't like it, you should have contacted them.

Bear


----------

